# TV Shows with Hermes



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

*Gossip Girl season 2 episode 4*


----------



## IceEarl

Hi Lutz, thansk for sharing.
I actually noticed Teresa Mo wears a lot of different Birkins in the weekday sitcom, I think maybe sponsored  I'll see if I can get scrren shots.


----------



## Lutz

Sorry, should be season 3.  



Lutz said:


> *Gossip Girl season 2 episode 4*


----------



## Lutz

IceEarl said:


> Hi Lutz, thansk for sharing.
> I actually noticed Teresa Mo wears a lot of different Birkins in the weekday sitcom, I think maybe sponsored  I'll see if I can get scrren shots.


 
Thanks, dear *IceEarl*.  The show's got a re-seller as a sponsor.


----------



## Lutz

*The Rachel Zoe Project*

season 2 episode 1











season 2 episode 2


----------



## Lutz

*The Rachel Zoe Project*

season 2 episode 3











season 2 episode 4


----------



## Lutz

*Gossip Girl season 3 episode 5*


----------



## allanrvj

*Sex and the City*.  I don't know the exact season and episode, but this is the one where she's having lunch with the British gay guy she met at a gay club the night before.


----------



## IFFAH

IceEarl said:


> Hi Lutz, thansk for sharing.
> I actually noticed Teresa Mo wears a lot of different Birkins in the weekday sitcom, I think maybe sponsored  I'll see if I can get scrren shots.


 
I would love to see them! Do post. 

Thank you for the screenshots, *Lutz* and* Allan!* Can't wait for Sex and The City movie 2!


----------



## Lutz

Thanks, *allan*, Love SATC!



allanrvj said:


> *Sex and the City*. I don't know the exact season and episode, but this is the one where she's having lunch with the British gay guy she met at a gay club the night before.


----------



## IceEarl

Oops, can someone teach me how to capture screenshots? :-P


----------



## allanrvj

On Windows, you can press Print Screen, paste to Paint, save as JPG.

On Mac, you can use the Grab application, choose the Selection option, capture, save (it will only save as TIFF), open the saved file (will launch the Preview appliction), then save as JPG.  

I know, Mac is tedious with screenshots but I still love it.


----------



## janney

CBS Sunday Morning (10/11/09) aired a segment on Barbra Taylor Bradford (author, Woman of Substance).  She was carrying a Birkin, either Havanne or Rouge H, Flap closed, straps dangling, in another scene, she was carrying a 2 toned Bolide.  She was wearing a Plisse scarf while typing.


----------



## Lutz

janney said:


> CBS Sunday Morning (10/11/09) aired a segment on Barbra Taylor Bradford (author, Woman of Substance). She was carrying a *Birkin*, either Havanne or Rouge H, Flap closed, straps dangling, in another scene, she was carrying a 2 toned *Bolide*. She was wearing a *Plisse* scarf while typing.


 
Thanks alot, *janney*. I found the video on YouTube but it is not high definition.  Sorry.


----------



## janney

Lutz, I am "technically challenged" - thank you for posting those pics!  Janney


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## SaraDK

There's also the episode of Gilmore Girls where Rory gets a pink birdie Birkin..


----------



## Lutz

*The Rachel Zoe Project season 2 episode 7*

Team Zoe went to the Paris Fashion Week







Visiting Mdm Chanel's salon






Rachel got a present for Taylor, her assistant, who had to stay in LA.






She said, "red, gold, and croc."


----------



## purseinsanity

^Love that CDC!  Come to think of it, I love ALL of Rachel's Birkins as well!


----------



## lulilu

Recent episodes of Mad Men showed H -- including an H area within what was supposed to be Saks.


----------



## Lutz

Thanks, *lulilu*.

*Lime* made quite a few handsome screen caps here:  Brides de Gala on Mad Men

Pls let me borrow one?


----------



## KWittman

I wish I remembered which morning show was on the TV, it's one of those where they pan the camera outside along the sidewalk barricades and show the tourists (might be all of them).  Anyway, either Monday or yesterday, someone was carrying a 35 birkin, looked like rouge vif to me. The color really popped, I saw it immediately, and then the camera had moved on ...

I guess it goes without saying that Olivia Palermo is always there with her black birkin on The City, and the usual Hills stuff where Heidi is always positioning her birkins in the foreground, lest any of us possibly miss them.  Tacky.


----------



## Lutz

Yes yes yes, The City!  Thanks, *KWittman*.

Olivia in season 1 episode 5


----------



## Lime

*Lutz*, always feel free to repost any of my photos/screencaps.etc. I dont mind. 

I made some screencaps from the Gilmore Girls episode ( _Season 6, episode 6, called "Welcome to the Dollhouse"_) a while ago so here they are;


----------



## Lime

And here are the ones from Willl & Grace episode (season 6, episode 2, titled; _"Last Ex to Brooklyn"_);


----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime

From Gossip Girl, not sure which episodes, just that its from season 1;


----------



## Lime

SJP on the set of SATC, (season 5, episode 6, titled _"Critical Condition_")














And a HQ:


----------



## Four Tails

allanrvj said:


> On Windows, you can press Print Screen, paste to Paint, save as JPG.
> 
> On Mac, you can use the Grab application, choose the Selection option, capture, save (it will only save as TIFF), open the saved file (will launch the Preview appliction), then save as JPG.
> 
> I know, Mac is tedious with screenshots but I still love it.



That's the super long way for a Mac. The keyboard shortcut is command(Apple)-shift-3. The picture saves to your desktop. If you want to capture a specific portion of the screen, command-shift-4, then highlight the section. It will save as a .png file. The command button is the one next to the spacebar with the apple symbol.

Off-topic, but if you really want to have some fun, Mac users can hold down command-option-control-8. To reverse it, just press them all again.


----------



## Lutz

*Lime*,  Your screen caps are very good


----------



## Lime

^ Thank you.

More from SATC, (season 4, episode 11, titled; _"Coulda, Woulda, Shoulda"_)


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lime

And the rest of the ones i posted in MM thread;

Season 3, episode 7, titled Seven Twenty Three:


----------



## allanrvj

Four Tails said:


> That's the super long way for a Mac. The keyboard shortcut is command(Apple)-shift-3. The picture saves to your desktop. If you want to capture a specific portion of the screen, command-shift-4, then highlight the section. It will save as a .png file. The command button is the one next to the spacebar with the apple symbol.
> 
> Off-topic, but if you really want to have some fun, Mac users can hold down command-option-control-8. To reverse it, just press them all again.



Ooh thanks!


----------



## Lutz

*Gossip Girl* season 3 episode 5


----------



## seton

Lime said:


> SJP on the set of SATC, (season 5, episode 6, titled _"Critical Condition_")
> 
> 
> 
> And a HQ:



i thought it was settled that the blue 'birkin' in this episode was a fake?


----------



## Lime

^ I have no idea, would not be surprised, just had those photos and wanted to share.


----------



## Lutz

Lime said:


> ^ I have no idea, would not be surprised, just had those photos and wanted to share.


 
Yea, and not everyone is able to read every post in every thread.  I didn't come across that either.

Thanks for the renewed insight, *seton*.


----------



## wantitneedit

Lutz, kinda related but not current.  Just caught the last ten minutes of an old Bewitched episode, and Samantha was wearing a scarf, could it have been H? She had it folded the usual way and just tied to one side, but the size of it didn't look to be what a 90cm would look like in that way, more like a 70cm, which i know is a relatively new size.  She wore an all-brown outfit and the scarf didn't have a recognizable print, to me, but was medium brown in the middle, dark brown border, with a gold-ish contrast hem.  Just throwing it out there, maybe someone has info on whether these old shows had a budget for H back then!  Sorry to hijack thread.....


----------



## J*adore

seton said:


> i thought it was settled that the blue 'birkin' in this episode was a fake?



sorry..i missed that thread. But..really? What gave away?


----------



## seton

Lutz said:


> Yea, and not everyone is able to read every post in every thread.  I didn't come across that either.
> 
> Thanks for the renewed insight, *seton*.



I dont think you meant to but that kinda implies that *I* read "every post in every thread. " I have watched all of one episode of SATC in my life so its not like I follow the show.


----------



## seton

J*adore said:


> sorry..i missed that thread. But..really? What gave away?



The SATC HBO site that said so?


----------



## J*adore

seton said:


> The SATC HBO site that said so?



Oh..thanks. I'm surprised.


----------



## bextasy

Thank you for starting this thread I love it!


----------



## Lutz

Ms *Kenix Kwok* with 35 Birkin black PHW in Hong Kong TVB's *Born Rich* episode 4











A reseller is a sponsor of this show.  Kenix has a few H of her own.


----------



## yeliab

Oooo!!  Love this!!  Does this only stem to TV?  

Here are a couple from movies:

Hermes Birkin on "The Proposal" with Sandra Bullock

Jodie Foster carried a Birkin in a movie... the title escapes me...  when I remember - I'll post...  getting Senioristis right now.


----------



## Lutz

yeliab said:


> Oooo!! Love this!! Does this only stem to TV?
> 
> Here are a couple from movies:
> 
> Hermes Birkin on "The Proposal" with Sandra Bullock
> 
> Jodie Foster carried a Birkin in a movie... the title escapes me... when I remember - I'll post... getting Senioristis right now.


 
Dear *yeliab*, The movie department can be viewed here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/movies-with-hermes-bags-9179.html


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## yeliab

Ah!!  Thanks *Lutz*!!


----------



## Lutz

*Olivia P* in *The City *season 2 episode 1


----------



## seton

Laura Bennett with her Whitebus in S3 of Project Runway


----------



## mooks

This is such a great thread

Does anyone know if the scarves used in Mad Men are orginals or reissues? I'm interested to know if someone lent them some vintage scarves, that would be wonderful

Going back to the comment on Bewitched posted further back, on an episode I watched the other day one of the characters was wearing a Pucci dress. You could clearly see Emilio on it so it's quite possible what you saw was an Hermes scarf. Looks like they had a big budget for that show.....which I adore


----------



## seton

more pics of Laura's whitebus


----------



## Lutz

*The Rachel Zoe Project*, season 2, episode 8


----------



## mishkaluv

Okay so was watching Desperate Housewives tonight and not quite sure if I saw correctly or not but was just wondering if Bree had a black Birkin with her or not.  It was when she was in the motel room reading her magazine waiting for whats-his-name....cannot remember right for the life of me.  It is when the maid confronts her.


----------



## purseinsanity

I love Rachel's bags!


----------



## Ascella

The Japanese TV series Real Clothes showing right now has Hermes as one of the sponsors. So far I have only recognized a few scarves.


----------



## Lutz

mishkaluv said:


> Okay so was watching *Desperate Housewives* tonight and not quite sure if I saw correctly or not but was just wondering if Bree had a black Birkin with her or not. It was when she was in the motel room reading her magazine waiting for whats-his-name....cannot remember right for the life of me. It is when the maid confronts her.


 
Dear *mishkaluv*, I think Bree was carrying a YSL Muse in that scene.


----------



## Lutz

mishkaluv said:


> Okay so was watching Desperate Housewives tonight and not quite sure if I saw correctly or not but was just wondering if Bree had a black Birkin with her or not. It was when she was in the motel room reading her magazine waiting for whats-his-name....cannot remember right for the life of me. It is when the maid confronts her.


 


Lutz said:


> Dear *mishkaluv*, I think Bree was carrying a YSL Muse in that scene.


 
Sorry, *mishkaluv*, I've mistaken the scene. The YSL Muse was in an earlier scene. Another black bag appeared in the one you mentioned.

This shot shows a maybe:






This gives a clearer view:


----------



## mishkaluv

thank you ....yes that shot shows it much better.  I just caught a glimpse of it during the show.


----------



## Lutz

*Erin*, Director, Public Relations, Elle Magazine, in The City season 2 episode 1


----------



## seton

from Rachel Zoe Project S1, episode 1
Zoe buying a chocolate/vermillon bicolor birkin 35 at Decades

you can view the video here:

http://www.bravotv.com/the-rachel-zoe-project/videos/mecca-of-designer-vintage


----------



## UFC

love this thread!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

*Olivia P* in The City season 2 episode 5


----------



## nyyparis

very good thread


----------



## Lime

Sex and The City, Season 6, episode 15 (Catch-38):


----------



## trufflemom

seton said:


> more pics of Laura's whitebus


wow that looks exactly like my cute puppy in my birkin


----------



## Four Tails

I was watching the wedding episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians (such a guilty pleasure) and immediately noticed that there is a framed black Peuple Du Vent GM shawl hanging in Rob Kardashian's room.


----------



## seton

real housewives of nyc

bethenny frankel has several birkins. in episode 7 of s1, jill zarin is seen with her constance


----------



## Four Tails

Bethenny is _the_ reason I decided the 30 is perfect for me.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'll say it again!  I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Lutz

Four Tails said:


> I was watching the wedding episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians (such a guilty pleasure) and immediately noticed that there is a framed black Peuple Du Vent GM shawl hanging in Rob Kardashian's room.


 
Thanks, *Four Tails*. 

Caps from "Keeping Up With The Kardashians - The Wedding":











Thank you for contributing and visiting.


----------



## Four Tails

I tried taking screen shots, but all of them were coming up black thanks to a weird software hiccup (which DBF informs me was the result of leaving my laptop on for 32 days straight -- oops). Very frustrating. Thanks for posting those.

Oh, and a note on Bethenny Frankel and her Birkins: In an interview posted on the Bravo website, she admitted that she almost never pays retail for anything (like clothes, accessories, etc.). She does almost all of her shopping online and in discount stores. Those Birkins were probably eBay or reseller finds. Who knows, maybe she's a tPF member who has had those gorgeous bags authenticated right here. Wouldn't that be fun?

Sorry to go off topic. I just can't help myself when it comes to guilty pleasure TV lore.


----------



## seton

Four Tails said:


> Oh, and a note on Bethenny Frankel and her Birkins: In an interview posted on the Bravo website, she admitted that she almost never pays retail for anything (like clothes, accessories, etc.). She does almost all of her shopping online and in discount stores. Those Birkins were probably eBay or reseller finds.



she buys enough H at retail to be on the H mailing list and shop the sale on the first day. she was seen stocking up on the perfume sets as gifts in last yr's sale


----------



## fashionistaO

seton said:


> she buys enough H at retail to be on the H mailing list and shop the sale on the first day. she was seen stocking up on the perfume sets as gifts in last yr's sale


----------



## leonie

Lutz said:


> Thanks, dear *IceEarl*. The show's got a re-seller as a sponsor.


 
there are companies specialised in renting high end products for film / advertising productions. and there is one for birkins only !!


----------



## Four Tails

seton said:


> she buys enough H at retail to be on the H mailing list and shop the sale on the first day. she was seen stocking up on the perfume sets as gifts in last yr's sale



Well, I stand corrected. My apologies.


----------



## Four Tails

To redeem myself for going off topic (and doing so erroneously), there was another Hermes sighting in the wedding episode of Keeping Up with the Kardasians: Kris Jenner takes Khloe to purchase place settings and she winds up falling in love with Balcons du Guadalquivir.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## seton

Four Tails said:


> Well, I stand corrected. My apologies.



I am not saying that you were necessarily wrong. I dont know her personally so I dont know if Bethanny bought her birkins off the internet or not. 

I am sure that she bargainhunts and buys things off the internet. But there are some things that it's just better to go into the boutique and buy retail and not muddle through trying to find at rock bottom price and chance getting ripped off. Hermes birkins are one of these.

Of course, good breast augmentation is another and look at what's sitting on her chest so who knows.


----------



## shopgirl bb

A perfect match with the Kelly !! 

I have to play back my SATC Season 6 ,episode 15 now to see the Kelly in action again !



Lime said:


> Sex and The City, Season 6, episode 15 (Catch-38):


----------



## Four Tails

seton said:


> Of course, good breast augmentation is another and look at what's sitting on her chest so who knows.



On one episode toward to beginning of the most recent season, Bethenny claims that the unmistakably augmented shape of her breasts is the result of a breast lift, but no implants. She admits to sagging at a young age. While I have my doubts about the extent of her augmentation, I appreciate her candor.

More Hermes sightings on the Real Housewives of New York: In a scene where Jill Zarin is looking for a venue for her charity event, Bethenny is seen carrying a black Kelly Pochette. 

If I recall correctly, Kelly Bensimon is also shown in another episode carrying a 35cm Birkin in orange or red.


----------



## bextasy

Did anyone watch the movie 12 men of christmas on saturday? It had 2 birkins in the movie with in the first 5 mins.


----------



## jeyatlin

bextasy said:


> Did anyone watch the movie 12 men of christmas on saturday? It had 2 birkins in the movie with in the first 5 mins.



yes!  Kristin Chenoweth's character had a Birkin 30 Black Shiny Croc, a Birkin 35 Orange Clemence/Togo, AND a Black Clemence Shoulder JPG Birkin!  I wonder if they were authentic b/c Lifetime Movies don't really have that kind of budget (I don't think?) or if they were her own & she just used them?


----------



## HermesFSH

I was watching Ugly Betty (27th Nov 09), season 4 episode 6 (episode titled "Level (7) with me" and I am sure I saw Wilhemina packing her stuff into a Birkin about 23mins10seconds into the episode. 

Dont know how to post screenshots but would love to see if anyone could post a shot for everyone to see.


----------



## bextasy

Aaliya said:


> I was watching Ugly Betty (27th Nov 09), season 4 episode 6 (episode titled "Level (7) with me" and I am sure I saw Wilhemina packing her stuff into a Birkin about 23mins10seconds into the episode.
> 
> Dont know how to post screenshots but would love to see if anyone could post a shot for everyone to see.



I know exactly what part you are talking about!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jeyatlin said:


> yes! Kristin Chenoweth's character had a Birkin 30 Black Shiny Croc, a Birkin 35 Orange Clemence/Togo, AND a Black Clemence Shoulder JPG Birkin! I wonder if they were authentic b/c Lifetime Movies don't really have that kind of budget (I don't think?) or if they were her own & she just used them?


 
Wow! I was wondering the same thing about if they were auth. The orange one looked suspect but then again I didn't have on my glasses either lol.


----------



## Lutz

Aaliya said:


> I was watching Ugly Betty (27th Nov 09), season 4 episode 6 (episode titled "Level (7) with me" and I am sure I saw Wilhemina packing her stuff into a Birkin about 23mins10seconds into the episode.
> 
> Dont know how to post screenshots but would love to see if anyone could post a shot for everyone to see.


 
Thank you, *Aaliya*. Here are the screenshots of the Birkin and belt:


----------



## HermesFSH

Thank you so much *Lutz*!

I knew there would be someone less, ahem, "technically challenged" than myself! 

The Birkin and belt are gorgeous! Is it a 35 Raisin with PH? I would love to know as I thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Lutz

Wilhemina's Birkin looks fuchsia (or cyclamen?)

Think it is PHW.


----------



## IFFAH

^Arghh, I missed it! Thank you, *Lutz!* It looks cyclamen/questche/violet on my screen.


----------



## HermesFSH

Lutz said:


> Wilhemina's Birkin looks fuchsia (or cyclamen?)
> 
> Think it is PHW.



*Lutz* to the rescue once again! 

Thanks -I'm not that good with H colours (apart from the obvious black, white etc lol!).


----------



## jelts

I love this thread!
Kelly Rutherford's character Lily Bass, on Gossip Girl, has the best H bags! And accessories too!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Did anybody watch Gossip Girls last night?  Does anyone know the size of Lily Bass Birkin?  It is the perfect size for me!  I believe the color was etoupe.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Did anybody watch Gossip Girls last night? Does anyone know the size of Lily Bass Birkin? It is the perfect size for me! I believe the color was etoupe.


 
30 cm etoupe? 
Gossip Girl season 3 episode 12


----------



## chicpurse

On my television-- it looked like 30cm camel tabac... typically etoupe seems a little more grey and compared to her grey shirt- the birkin looked brown. 

I don't know maybe it looks different on tv's? I have an LCD.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Lutz said:


> Thank you, *Aaliya*. Here are the screenshots of the Birkin and belt:



Loos Cyclamen or Violet in my screen too...too birght to be Raisin in my opinion


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Lutz said:


> 30 cm etoupe?
> Gossip Girl season 3 episode 12


  LOVE this size!


----------



## irishlass1029

Another black birkin 35 cm on Ugly Betty tonight - the "new creative director" I think.  Sorry no screen shots.


----------



## seton

i'm not sure since i cant concentrate on that show but i believe one of the 'experts' golina? on the bravo show LAUNCH MY LINE seems to be have birkins and h scarves


----------



## Lutz

irishlass1029 said:


> Another black birkin 35 cm on Ugly Betty tonight - the "new creative director" I think. Sorry no screen shots.


 
Thanks, *irishlass*.


----------



## fashionistaO

Gossip Girls: 30B .. looks like Etoupe to me in those stills ..


----------



## Lime

_Burn Notice season 1, episode 9 (Hard Bargain):_


----------



## pamella

Housewives of New York, Bethany had a white Birkin with GHW on last weeks episode,
sorry I don't have a screen shot.


----------



## HermesFSH

Was there a Birkin on Ugly Betty last night?

(first time I've tried posting a pic from a TV show, sure someone can do a better job!).


----------



## Rose

^^ yes!!  I thought Betty looked lovely!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw the Birkin on Ugly Betty - loved it with the outfit she was wearing.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Selling New York on HGTV...a reality show following people buying/renting multimillion dollar NY real estate...so far I have spotted 2 Birkins on an episode I am watching....one red and one blue and a gold Kelly...also a black Chanel GST


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

On Desperate Housewives, the last couple episodes, Lynette has been wearing the Cape Cod double tour watch.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> On Desperate Housewives, the last couple episodes, Lynette has been wearing the Cape Cod double tour watch.


 











Thanks everyone for the intelligence.


----------



## HermesFSH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> On Desperate Housewives, the last couple episodes, Lynette has been wearing the Cape Cod double tour watch.



Wow - you're really good at this! I missed that completely!


----------



## lily25

In Royal pains Hank's PA, the Indian gal (Reshma Shetty IRL), she is wearing an H watch, and the episode with the riding competition her mom was holding H as well, I can't recall exactly what , but I remember it popped out of me as I was watching the show "Oh! H!"


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

On Oprah episode with Janet Jackson, last week...scene from her new movie Why Did I Get Married 2...Janet is going ballistic and throws what appears to be a Birkin bag in a scene


----------



## HermesFSH

BlkLadyLaw said:


> On Oprah episode with Janet Jackson, last week...scene from her new movie Why Did I Get Married 2...Janet is going ballistic and throws what appears to be a Birkin bag in a scene



Really? Is anyone able to post a screenshot?


----------



## jula

Saw the trailer too and also thought it was a Birkin:

Here you go HermesFSH - it is very hard to capture though...


----------



## HermesFSH

jula said:


> Saw the trailer too and also thought it was a Birkin:
> 
> Here you go HermesFSH - it is very hard to capture though...



Thank you for the pics


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jula said:


> Saw the trailer too and also thought it was a Birkin:
> 
> Here you go HermesFSH - it is very hard to capture though...


 
My heart sank when she threw it. I thought, yep this proves you are crazy,Pat(character name). It was also in the sceen when she arrived at the timeshare.


----------



## mcmahan706

lily25 said:


> In Royal pains Hank's PA, the Indian gal (Reshma Shetty IRL), she is wearing an H watch, and the episode with the riding competition her mom was holding H as well, I can't recall exactly what , but I remember it popped out of me as I was watching the show "Oh! H!"


 

i think mom carries a Birkin.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> My heart sank when she threw it. I thought, yep this proves you are crazy,Pat(character name). It was also in the sceen when she arrived at the timeshare.



haven't seen the movie yet but may this weekend; i'll be looking for this scene! if I remember correctly she mentioned something about wealth or money or success when she threw it;  Janet has been known to carry a Birkin so maybe she used one of her own


----------



## Lutz

lily25 said:


> In Royal pains Hank's PA, the Indian gal (Reshma Shetty IRL), she is wearing an H watch, and the episode with the riding competition her mom was holding H as well, I can't recall exactly what , but I remember it popped out of me as I was watching the show "Oh! H!"


 
Thanks, *lily*. 

I believe it is a gold Birkin as seen below:
















Royal Pains, Season 1 , Episode 9


----------



## LxTxNx

BlkLadyLaw said:


> haven't seen the movie yet but may this weekend; i'll be looking for this scene! if I remember correctly she mentioned something about wealth or money or success when she threw it;  Janet has been known to carry a Birkin so maybe she used one of her own



You should go see the movie! IT IS REALLY GOOD!  When I saw her bag flying across the room, MY HEART SANK! LOL my BF rubbed my hand as saying "it's okay." LOL


----------



## VickyB

I hope I haven't already posted this but on Keeping up w/ the Kardashians( I know, they are just disgraceful, but it is my guilty pleasure) there was a framed Peuple au Vent GM in the brown color way hung on the wall of either the family room or the son's room - regardless, the walls of the room were brown, I think.


----------



## IFFAH

^ I saw that too and immediately they proved to me despite being celebs, the Kardashians truly adore Hermes and _not the opposite_.


Lol, it's funny that the 3 actors are scared of Janet's birkin when they're all muscular-sized.


----------



## KWittman

On the net somewhere there is video that has been broadcast of Lisa Birnbach (author of the Preppy Handbook) as she prepares to publish the 'updated' version of that book coming out this fall, titled 'True Prep'.  The video shows the author at an art shoot for the book where the subject is something like "Mom's new midlife career" where she goes to real estate school and gets her license.  Mom is rocking a very nice birkin on her arm!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## bextasy

From the new Melrose Place Season Finale. Not the best pic I took it with my phone.. 35cm Birkin GHW


----------



## bextasy

another...


----------



## Lutz

Heidi Montag in The Hills, season 6, episode 1.


----------



## ariluvya21

I'll have to have my phone at the ready so I'm able to snap a picture next time I see H on television!  It happens quite often!


----------



## lizlee316

this is from a Korean drama called "Life is beautiful".. it's currently showing in Korea 

she's a Korean actress called Jang mi hee, and apparently is the only actress in Korea that could endorse Hermes products~ (she's the only actress that's allowed to carry H products in Korean movies or dramas i mean...)


----------



## lizlee316

a bit more eye candy from the same series..

i love this drama! 

think this is an etoupe lindy


----------



## boxermom

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Selling New York on HGTV...a reality show following people buying/renting multimillion dollar NY real estate...so far I have spotted 2 Birkins on an episode I am watching....one red and one blue and a gold Kelly...also a black Chanel GST


 

Yes!  This show is Hermes heaven.  I have seen Birkins and Kellys on every episode of _Selling New York_ on HGTV. It's on Thursday evenings.


----------



## ariluvya21

Tonight's episode of Real Housewives of New York:

Jill Zarin sporting an orange Birkin 35 GHW in multiple scenes.  
Sonja Morgan sporting a black Birking 35 PHW when entering the spa with Luann and Jill!  

I can't tell which leather on the TV.


----------



## Love-Vintage

lizlee316 said:


> this is from a Korean drama called "Life is beautiful".. it's currently showing in Korea
> 
> she's a Korean actress called Jang mi hee, and apparently is the only actress in Korea that could endorse Hermes products~ (she's the only actress that's allowed to carry H products in Korean movies or dramas i mean...)






Sounds delicious

I actually watched this drama the first episode, but saw no Hermes.

Oh well I guess I have to keep watching it lol


----------



## tumtum

In the SATC TV series, I forgot which season but there was an episode where Samantha (I think) was getting her chemo treatment at the hospital and the other 3 ladies were there keeping her company and sicking on popsicles, Carrie was hugging a red croc birkin, what color was it?  Was it Rough H shiny?  That is the color I want to get one day!!


----------



## Lutz

tumtum said:


> In the SATC TV series, I forgot which season but there was an episode where Samantha (I think) was getting her chemo treatment at the hospital and the other 3 ladies were there keeping her company and sicking on popsicles, Carrie was hugging a red croc birkin, what color was it? Was it Rough H shiny? That is the color I want to get one day!!


 
Hi *tum*. That's season 6 episode 90.


----------



## Lutz

ariluvya21 said:


> Tonight's episode of Real Housewives of New York:
> 
> Jill Zarin sporting an orange Birkin 35 GHW in multiple scenes.
> Sonja Morgan sporting a black Birking 35 PHW when entering the spa with Luann and Jill!
> 
> I can't tell which leather on the TV.


----------



## serene

lizlee316 said:


> she's a Korean actress called Jang mi hee, and apparently is the only actress in Korea that could endorse Hermes products~ (she's the only actress that's allowed to carry H products in Korean movies or dramas i mean...)



why can't others have Hermes stuff in movies etc?


----------



## ariluvya21

Thanks, Lutz!  I can never get my camera out quick enough to take a photo of the screen!


----------



## Lutz

ariluvya21 said:


> Thanks, Lutz! I can never get my camera out quick enough to take a photo of the screen!


 
No problem, *ariluvya21*.  Thank you for letting us know the H appearances.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## irishlass1029

I was too slow as well!  I just saw what looked to be a 35 cm parchemin or biscuit with GHW on Ghost Whisperer!  I am on Central time so if anyone on the west coast wants to snap a pic of it, it should be on there in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lutz

irishlass1029 said:


> I was too slow as well! I just saw what looked to be a 35 cm parchemin or biscuit with GHW on Ghost Whisperer! I am on Central time so if anyone on the west coast wants to snap a pic of it, it should be on there in a couple of hours.


 

*irishlass1029 *


----------



## lizlee316

*Love-Vintage*, you definitely should keep watching!!!!

the guys that are in that drama are so hot!!  hahahah..

*Lutz*, *irishlass1029*, wow..!! i have to watch this weeks' ghost whisperer now


----------



## irishlass1029

Wow LUTZ!  You are GOOD!

Thanks for posting those.  Where I live, I don't actually have any chance of H sightings in real life so when I see one on TV I am excited.  LOL!


----------



## irishlass1029

How long has Hermes made the large horsebit?

I SWEAR Samantha on Bewitched was wearing one as a belt on a re-run today!

It was an episode from 1969 if my roman numeral recall is correct.


----------



## hclubfan

irishlass1029 said:


> How long has Hermes made the large horsebit?
> 
> I SWEAR Samantha on Bewitched was wearing one as a belt on a re-run today!
> 
> It was an episode from 1969 if my roman numeral recall is correct.



Oh how I wanted to be Samantha when I was a kid *irishlass!*  I wonder if that was what she was wearing!  I sooo wanted to be able to crinkle my nose and move from one place to another, magically...perhaps I could do that now, and transport myself to FSH, rather than sticking around in freezing cold/rainy Toronto today!


----------



## irishlass1029

We must be twins - you have no idea how badly I wanted to be Samantha!!!  

(still do - hehehe)


----------



## hclubfan

irishlass1029 said:


> We must be twins - you have no idea how badly I wanted to be Samantha!!!
> 
> (still do - hehehe)



Yes!!! I used to walk around crinkling my nose, trying to get myself out of situations I didn't want to be in as a kid!!!  God how I could use that talent as an adult too!!!  And Samantha's wardrobe rocked!!  We must find out if she was wearing H!!  If so, her cool factor goes waaay up!


----------



## irishlass1029

I don't know if there's a way to find out, but it was the episode in 1969 where she and Tabitha tried to learned to ice skate.  Title was something about "Thin Ice" I think?


----------



## tumtum

Lutz said:


> Hi *tum*. That's season 6 episode 90.


 
Thank you so much Lutz for digging this up!!  Yup that's the one I want, hmm it looks matte, is it Rouge H in matte nilo (I can vaguely see the two dots)?


----------



## ariluvya21

I caught  Black Birkin (30 or 35) on one of Danielle's "friends" last night on Real Housewives of New Jersey.  I couldn't tell the exact size but I think it was togo, clemence or fjord.


----------



## pamella

I saw that too, Ariluvya!  Also, on Real Houswives of NY, Jill had an orange Birkin and
Bethany's black. Rerun episode.


----------



## ariluvya21

pamella said:


> I saw that too, Ariluvya!  Also, on Real Houswives of NY, Jill had an orange Birkin and
> Bethany's black. Rerun episode.



Bethanny has a GORGEOUS yes simple collection of H.  I've seen her photographed with black, white and gold!  I think I also remember seeing her with a shade of red but of course, on the show, everything is so quick!

I don't care for Kelly but isn't her closet tdf with all of those different Birkin and Kellys?  And I've noticed Jill also has a black Kelly bag (she wore it to the tennis match with against Ramona and Mario last season).  

P.S.  As you can see I'm a Real Housewives fanatic!


----------



## irishlass1029

Hehehe!

pamella and ariluvya = so glad I am not alone in my secret shame!


----------



## pamella

*Ari*Yes! Did you see Kelly's Birkin that she has monogramed with her horse's name! They
showed it on that same episode where Jill was looking at Kelly's closet. Bethany does
have a lovely collection!

*Irish*  Gotta love those "Housewives"!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## ariluvya21

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/videos/excited-to-get-away

OMG!  On the next episode of RHONY - THREE Birkin bags seen as the ladies arrive to their destination: Kelly with a red Birkin, Sonja with a gold Birkin and Bethanny with her white Birkin


----------



## Lutz

ariluvya21 said:


> I caught Black Birkin (30 or 35) on one of Danielle's "friends" last night on Real Housewives of New Jersey. I couldn't tell the exact size but I think it was togo, clemence or fjord.


 

Thanks, *ariluvya21. *


----------



## irishlass1029

Samantha (Bewitched) is wearing it again - the big horsebit as a belt!  I think she wore some of her own clothes for the show.  The other day she had a vintage LV.  Well, I guess it wasn't vintage then - LOL!


----------



## hclubfan

irishlass1029 said:


> Samantha (Bewitched) is wearing it again - the big horsebit as a belt!  I think she wore some of her own clothes for the show.  The other day she had a vintage LV.  Well, I guess it wasn't vintage then - LOL!



I remember when you mentioned your first sighting of this on Bewitched *irishlass!*  Given my adoration of that show, I might have to re-think my "need" for that horsebit!


----------



## irishlass1029

hclubfan said:


> I remember when you mentioned your first sighting of this on Bewitched *irishlass!* Given my adoration of that show, I might have to re-think my "need" for that horsebit!


 
Me too - she looks great in it.  I am sure it's Hermes.

And that LV bag she had was amazing.  Sort of a long, deep bucket - arm carry.


----------



## hclubfan

irishlass1029 said:


> Me too - she looks great in it.  I am sure it's Hermes.
> 
> And that LV bag she had was amazing.  Sort of a long, deep bucket - arm carry.



I don't think we get old Bewitched re-runs where I live!!  Samantha was the coolest!  She and Mary Tyler Moore were the tops as far as I was concerned...loved their style waaaay back then!


----------



## irishlass1029

hclubfan said:


> I don't think we get old Bewitched re-runs where I live!! Samantha was the coolest! She and Mary Tyler Moore were the tops as far as I was concerned...loved their style waaaay back then!


 

TV Land bay-bee!


----------



## pamella

ariluvya21 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/videos/excited-to-get-away
> 
> OMG!  On the next episode of RHONY - THREE Birkin bags seen as the ladies arrive to their destination: Kelly with a red Birkin, Sonja with a gold Birkin and Bethanny with her white Birkin



Yay, *ariluvya*, just watching RHONY, you are so right, a Birkinfest


----------



## ariluvya21

pamella said:


> Yay, *ariluvya*, just watching RHONY, you are so right, a Birkinfest



I'm watching also!!!!!  YAY!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Is it wrong to want to punch a few of them right through the TV screen?


----------



## pamella

*Irish*:lolots:


----------



## Lutz

The Hills, season 6, episode 3.

Holly visits her sister Heidi.  Heidi's Birkin in the background.


----------



## Lutz

The City, season 2, episode 3.  Olivia P. with 35 black Birkin:


----------



## ariluvya21

ariluvya21 said:


> I'm watching also!!!!!  YAY!!



Not at all.  If I could meet some of them in person, I'd certainly have some choice words.  Especially for Kelly, despite her closet full of gorgeous Birkins.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Not sure if this has been posted: Opening intro of Selling NY on HGTV


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## zoebag

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Not sure if this has been posted: Opening intro of Selling NY on HGTV



Birkins are featured in almost everyone Episode of Selling New York.  Great show for sightings!


----------



## mellerifik

Has anyone seen the bags that Juliana Margulies wears in The Good Wife?  I'm so new to Hermes I wasn't sure what the black bag she carries is.


----------



## Lutz

mellerifik said:


> Has anyone seen the bags that Juliana Margulies wears in The Good Wife? I'm so new to Hermes I wasn't sure what the black bag she carries is.


 
I am yet to see an H bag in the Good Wife.  Will stay tuned.

It is my favourite show of the season.


----------



## Lutz

ariluvya21 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/videos/excited-to-get-away
> 
> OMG! On the next episode of RHONY - THREE Birkin bags seen as the ladies arrive to their destination: *Kelly with a red Birkin, Sonja with a gold Birkin and Bethanny with her white Birkin*


 
Some screen shots...


----------



## ariluvya21

Lutz said:


> Some screen shots...



Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## pamella

Great photos *Lutz!*  loved seeing them!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

zoebag said:


> Birkins are featured in almost everyone Episode of Selling New York. Great show for sightings!


 
So true. I can't help but watch just to spot them. Her and daughters have not only birkins but wear lots of enamel bracelets as well.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*Celebrity Apprentice - May 9**

*Cyndi Lauper wearing Pavements GM shawl 










Bret Michaels borrows it from her - or she from him?


----------



## Lutz

^ Thank you *Nuttynut*.


----------



## irishlass1029

HNN!  I saw that episode and thought it was H but I still don't know my scarves well so when I see what I think is H, I second-guess myself.  I almost posted in here, but then I chickened out.  LOL!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

^^ I just watched it online and when I saw it I took some screen shots.  It's the most excitement I've had this evening.  ^^


----------



## fashionistaO

*HNN* .. me too - same here on the excitement, but not complaining .. correction DH spots the H's quicker than I .. LOL


----------



## fashionistaO

HMMMM^^ .. this is a nice c/w!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Celebrity Apprentice - May 9**
> 
> *Cyndi Lauper wearing Pavements GM shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret Michaels borrows it from her - or she from him?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

fashionistaO said:


> HMMMM^^ .. this is a nice c/w!




And it looks great on everyone!!


----------



## irishlass1029

I don't know how to do screen shots.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*IL* - do you have a Mac?


----------



## irishlass1029

Nope - apple scares me to death - LOL!  The iPad just *might* make me take the leap though - slowly.


----------



## RCCway

Okay, I thought I spotted a Hermes on The Daily Show of all shows... Jon Stewart was interviewing a lovely french woman and I swear I remember her bringing her red Hermes (at least I think it was a Hermes) out... I am off to try and find the interview.

~Robyn


----------



## pamella

irishlass1029 said:


> Nope - apple scares me to death - LOL!  The iPad just *might* make me take the leap though - slowly.



  Irish, get an apple, take the "bite", don't be scared, you won't be sorry! I love mine and screen shots are so easy!


----------



## irishlass1029

But I'm too OLD to learn something new!  *whine, gripe, complain*

RCCway - the Daily Show?  LOL!  I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## pamella

No, no, no, you are not!!! If I can learn, anyone can!hehe!  It's so easy and you can really
see the "H" toys so good, colors are magnificent and "grande screen"!


----------



## irishlass1029

*sigh*  Okay, I'll "think" about it. *pout*

I am just afraid if I actually get used to it, I will iWant iAbsolutely iEverything.


----------



## RCCway

irishlass1029 said:


> But I'm too OLD to learn something new!  *whine, gripe, complain*
> 
> RCCway - the Daily Show?  LOL!  I'll have to see if I can find it.



I know, it shocked me! It was French Finance Minister Christine Lagarde. Having never owned a Hermes, but loving the looks, I THINK it was a Red Bolide.

I found the interview on The Daily Show's website, but couldn't get any good screen shots. You see it right when she walks out.

~Robyn


----------



## irishlass1029

Found it!  Yes, you are correct - it's a red bolide 37 cm, looked like PHW, maybe rouge garrance?  But It was so fast I could get a good sense of the leather.

NOR could I figure out how to get a screen shot.

First time I've ever seen someone coming out on a talk show actually carrying their bag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lutz said:


> 30 cm etoupe?
> Gossip Girl season 3 episode 12



This has been in several episodes and I absolutely love it. Have we confirmed etoupe 30?


----------



## Lutz

irishlass1029 said:


> Found it! Yes, you are correct - it's a red bolide 37 cm, looked like PHW, maybe rouge garrance? But It was so fast I could get a good sense of the leather.
> 
> NOR could I figure out how to get a screen shot.
> 
> First time I've ever seen someone coming out on a talk show actually carrying their bag!


 

Video can be viewed on the website of the Daily Show. Screen cap:


----------



## irishlass1029

Thanks Lutz!


----------



## crazyforhermes

pamella said:


> Irish, get an apple, take the "bite", don't be scared, you won't be sorry! I love mine and screen shots are so easy!



Switching to Mac has changed my life So easy , not only does it work but no viruses ! For screen shots , have you tried Skitch ? It's terrific .


----------



## missbabydolce

Lutz said:


>




What bag is Luann carrying? I was watching the show today and i cant figure out if its Hermes or not?? it has an H in front with a leather strap going through like a Bearn. 

the shape kind of looks like if she had a SUPER floppy Garden party and the sides droop in.. idk?


----------



## ariluvya21

It's not an H.  I don't know what brand it is but there are some boutiques in my town on Long Island that carry it in all different colors and leather types.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

Heidi in The Hills, season 6, episode 4.


----------



## Lutz

Whitney in The City, season 2, episode 4.

Is this H?  Two tone?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I just watched a Tivoed episode of the Wendy Williams show.  It was the one where she interviewed Dolly Parton.  Wendy was carrying a black birkin in what appeared to be 40cm size.


----------



## souphamster

Watched sex & the city 2 ... Samatha's orange shoulder ostrict birkin.. Some scenes shows it's fake..some scene using real.. Watch it n u know... The closeup shots..


----------



## Lutz

souphamster said:


> Watched sex & the city 2 ... Samatha's orange shoulder ostrict birkin.. Some scenes shows it's fake..some scene using real.. Watch it n u know... The closeup shots..


 
Thanks a million.

Can't wait to watch with my H buddies when the movie shows in my city.


----------



## shopgirl bb

SATC 2 is not opened in Hong Kong until 10 June.

*Lutz*, can't wait, can't wait .... 



Lutz said:


> Thanks a million.
> 
> Can't wait to watch with my H buddies when the movie shows in my city.


----------



## souphamster

guess i am the lucky one to watch the special preview? hee... you girls will love the show! do remember to spot the H luggage too... and not forgetting Samantha's "fake" orange ostrich shoulder birkin.. forgot about the size, maybe 35cm? weird...


----------



## BadRomance93

^ When you put fake in quotation marks like that, I envision Samantha lying about it being fake, when it's actually real, or the bag being real, but in the movie it's not supposed to be. Please elaborate, ... if you would be so kind.


----------



## souphamster

okie.. from my speculation after seeing this movie... 

Samathan have an orange ostrich shoulder birkin at the end of the movie... she met some nasty market ppl... got into a fight.. and apprently the birkin were flung into the air and everything fell out.. the bag were so called ruined ...looks alittle weird looking.. the ostrich leather dots were like rubber looking pores.. and the patch on handle look kind of cheap(like patched on) when a few close up scene, i can see the flaws construction on the birkin

Watch it ladies.. and u know what i am talking about... just my personal review... seriously i doubt they really use a real birkin on set to have it fallen and rubbing the road in that scene... too expensive..


----------



## Lutz

Will look out for the scene.  Thanks, *souphamster*.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for the head-up, *souphamster*.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

souphamster said:


> okie.. from my speculation after seeing this movie...
> 
> Samathan have an orange ostrich shoulder birkin at the end of the movie... she met some nasty market ppl... got into a fight.. and apprently the birkin were flung into the air and everything fell out.. the bag were so called ruined ...looks alittle weird looking.. the ostrich leather dots were like rubber looking pores.. and the patch on handle look kind of cheap(like patched on) when a few close up scene, i can see the flaws construction on the birkin
> 
> Watch it ladies.. and u know what i am talking about... just my personal review... seriously i doubt they really use a real birkin on set to have it fallen and rubbing the road in that scene... too expensive..


 
will most def keep an eye for that scene  I loved playing spot the H in the last SATC movie


----------



## nattie1020

irishlass1029 said:


> Nope - apple scares me to death - LOL! The iPad just *might* make me take the leap though - slowly.


 
Apple is AWESOME. Ive been an Iphone user for 3 years. DH couldnt understand the craze until i gave him my older one when i upgraded. he is ADDICTED. talk about having your office at the palm of your hands..anywhere!!

also just converted to a macbook. LOVE IT!!!!!! whats even the greatest is that you can put aside computer space to run a windows system on the same computer. so all my software that can only work with windows i can use on my mac. TOTALLY AWSOME!!!

take the leap!


----------



## ariluvya21

Jill Zarin was wearing an Hermes bracelet on Real Housewives last night at her holiday party.  I'm sure someone here has a snapshot!


----------



## parchemin

I saw Jill on RHNYC as well. Was it a CDC?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## ariluvya21

parchemin said:


> I saw Jill on RHNYC as well. Was it a CDC?



I think so.  It looks like it was some sort of black leather.


----------



## Codygirl

parchemin said:


> I saw Jill on RHNYC as well. Was it a CDC?


 
Yes - I saw that, it was a CDC. IMHO, when you wear a great H bracelet that is all you should have one. The CDC is gorgeous and such a fabulous "statement" peice. I did not like the fact she had all those jeweled bangles on her other arm. It would have looked much better with just the CDC.
Again, JMHO and I feel that way with most H items. They are so fabulous on their own.....


----------



## pamella

Codygirl said:


> Yes - I saw that, it was a CDC. IMHO, when you wear a great H bracelet that is all you should have one. The CDC is gorgeous and such a fabulous "statement" peice. I did not like the fact she had all those jeweled bangles on her other arm. It would have looked much better with just the CDC.
> Again, JMHO and I feel that way with most H items. They are so fabulous on their own.....



Totally agree, codygirl, thought the same thing, her fabulous black and gold
CDC, and all those other bling bangles on the other arm.  Loses the statement
quality!


----------



## Lutz

ariluvya21 said:


> Jill Zarin was wearing an Hermes bracelet on Real Housewives last night at her holiday party. I'm sure someone here has a snapshot!


 
Some screenshots...


----------



## ETenebris

souphamster said:


> okie.. from my speculation after seeing this movie...
> 
> Samathan have an orange ostrich shoulder birkin at the end of the movie... she met some nasty market ppl... got into a fight.. and apprently the birkin were flung into the air and everything fell out.. the bag were so called ruined ...looks alittle weird looking.. the ostrich leather dots were like rubber looking pores.. and the patch on handle look kind of cheap(like patched on) when a few close up scene, i can see the flaws construction on the birkin
> 
> Watch it ladies.. and u know what i am talking about... just my personal review... seriously i doubt they really use a real birkin on set to have it fallen and rubbing the road in that scene... too expensive..



Glad to see we already have a thread about this here.  The Birkin is a fake, at least in some scenes such as the one described above.  But the handle length is what gave it away to me.  The Birkin 35 does not have long handles, unless I am mistaken.  Are they now making one with longer handles?  Samantha puts the handles over her shoulder at one point, and they are about 1.5-2x the length of the handles of a regular Birkin.  I don't think that's right.  ???


----------



## IFFAH

^A birkin 35 can be shouldered-carry provided one's arm allow to. Samantha's orange ostrich birkin looks fake to me.


----------



## fashionistaO

*ditto* .. arms for size 00~0  .. and *ditto* on the ostrich B .. OY!



IFFAH said:


> ^A birkin 35 can be shouldered-carry provided one's arm allow to. Samantha's orange ostrich birkin looks fake to me.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Love this thread!

PS.  Tons of fakes are used for TV & movies so don't believe all that is real.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

souphamster said:


> okie.. from my speculation after seeing this movie...
> 
> Samathan have an orange ostrich shoulder birkin at the end of the movie... she met some nasty market ppl... got into a fight.. and apprently the birkin were flung into the air and everything fell out.. the bag were so called ruined ...looks alittle weird looking.. the ostrich leather dots were like rubber looking pores.. and the patch on handle look kind of cheap(like patched on) when a few close up scene, i can see the flaws construction on the birkin
> 
> Watch it ladies.. and u know what i am talking about... just my personal review... seriously i doubt they really use a real birkin on set to have it fallen and rubbing the road in that scene... too expensive..


 
I believe it was "fake" for the sake of the scene(it would had been to costly for what happens to it in that scene). Also IMO, I felt they wanted us to know in a way that is wasn't authentic because notice how the dude selling the "fakes" couldn't tell the difference hence the reason he ran after her. lol!


----------



## irishlass1029

Real Housewives of New Jersey now - Kim G. with birkin - what might be indigo.


----------



## Lutz

The City, season 2, episode 5.

I am equally excited to see just a box on the desk of Erin, Director, Public Relations, Elle Magazine


----------



## Lutz

irishlass1029 said:


> Real Housewives of New Jersey now - Kim G. with birkin - what might be indigo.


 

I agree. 

Thanks.


----------



## naughtymanolo

ETenebris said:


> Glad to see we already have a thread about this here.  The Birkin is a fake, at least in some scenes such as the one described above.  But the handle length is what gave it away to me.  The Birkin 35 does not have long handles, unless I am mistaken.  Are they now making one with longer handles?  *Samantha puts the handles over her shoulder at one point*, and they are about 1.5-2x the length of the handles of a regular Birkin.  I don't think that's right.  ???



From memory (and i saw the film a week ago) she never put the handles over her arm, after the strap broke she held the whole bag under her armpit... but I could be wrong. However I don't disagree that it was a blatant fake bag.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

wrong thread


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I just watched a Tivoed episode of the Wendy Williams show.  It was the one where she interviewed Dolly Parton.  Wendy was carrying a black birkin in what appeared to be 40cm size.




Backstage with Dolly Parton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMUOaPNMPRo

found the episode... at 29 seconds into the video
you will see it right after she gets out of the SUV after she introduces the clip


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Backstage with Dolly Parton
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMUOaPNMPRo
> 
> found the episode... at 29 seconds into the video
> you will see it right after she gets out of the SUV after she introduces the clip



took a pic with camera phone


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 3 episode 15. Reunion Part 1.

A previous clip of Bethenny and white Birkin:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New Jersey, season 2 episode 8.  Kim G at Teresa's housewarming party:


----------



## pamella

On the lost footage of Real Housewives of NY, Sonja was wearing what looked like
a Tigre Royal GM when she went to Kelly's house.


----------



## pamella

pamella said:


> On the lost footage of Real Housewives of NY, Sonja was wearing what looked like
> a Tigre Royal GM when she went to Kelly's house.


 Later, gold
Kelly on Sonja at Ramona's birthday party!


----------



## Lutz

^^ I couldn't catch these.  

But I got *LuAnn* with necklace in The Real Housewives of New York City, season 3, reunion part 3


----------



## barbie444

In a brazilian soap opera called Passione fernanda montenegro's character own a black birkin with phw


----------



## Lutz

The City, season 2, episode 9.

*Oilivia P.* (on left) goes to lunch with Louise Roe, fashion journalist.


----------



## irishlass1029

Next Food Network Star - orange clic clac (the Italian girl)


----------



## irishlass1029

Not sure if H did a blouse with knotted ropes on it, but if so, Wendy Mallic's character is wearing one.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Getting Married? season 1, episode 4.

Bethenny picks up a gift painting for her fiancee:












Bethenny and fiancee leaving their rehearsal dinner:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 3 episode 18, Lost Footage.

Kelly (red Birkin) visits Sonja (black Birkin) after her lipo surgery.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Not sure if it is real or not but spotted one on Isles on TNT's _Rizzoli and Isles_


----------



## Lutz

Thanks, *DeeDeeDelovely*.  

Any sighting is fresh air in this long hot summer.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^you're welcome tee hee hee


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Getting Married? season 1, episode 6

Bethenny and Jason honeymooning in St. Barts:







Back to the city, shopping with Chuck:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New Jersey, season 2, episode 13.

Kim G with belt:


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 1.


----------



## eggpudding

Thanks for posting! Her CDCs


----------



## pamella

Tonite's episode of Rachel Zoe, Black  CDC and two Birkins, so far!  Possibly white
clic clac on her assistant.


----------



## Lutz

Ascella said:


> The Japanese TV series *Real Clothes* showing right now has Hermes as one of the sponsors. So far I have only recognized a few scarves.


 

Just started to watch this Japanese drama. Here are some screen caps from episode 6:


----------



## Lutz

Real Clothes, episode 7


----------



## robee

thanks everybody for sharing pics of Tv shows with hermes


----------



## Lutz

Real Clothes, episode 4


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 2


----------



## Lutz

Real Clothes, episode 8


----------



## HermesFSH

Great pics, thank you! So much eye candy!


----------



## purseinsanity

Watching Rachel Zoe's show is like walking up to an Hermes buffet!!


----------



## ueynah

can someone tell re: Rachel Zoe

does she 
1.  mix metal (GHW and PHW) on the same hand?
2.  mix metal on two different hands?

she seems to wear GHW predominantly, but i can tell from the pics for sure!  

TIA!


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks *Lutz*, love REAL CLOTHES!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## purseinsanity

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of New York City, season 3 episode 18, Lost Footage.
> 
> Kelly (red Birkin) visits Sonja (black Birkin) after her lipo surgery.



I'm so obsessed with red Birkins lately!  What red/leather is Kelly's?  Swift?


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 3.

Rachel styled the 'Fashion for Relief Haiti' show in NYC.  Here at backstage:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Caroline Manzo carried a black Birkin (looked like a 35) on the Real Housewives of New Jersey season finale.


----------



## pamella

Rachel Zoe had her black Birkin with GHW, and a beautiful (not sure if it was Gris) Birkin.


----------



## Mary_Swe

I love the pics from Real Clothes! Hahahahha so ott!


----------



## Lutz

Madam Bijoux said:


> Caroline Manzo carried a black Birkin (looked like a 35) on the Real Housewives of New Jersey season finale.


 
Thank you, *Madam Bijoux*.


----------



## ariluvya21

Lutz said:


> Thank you, *Madam Bijoux*.



Lutz- That was such a quick little spotting!  I can't believe you caught it for a freeze for the forum!!!!


----------



## Lutz

ariluvya21 said:


> Lutz- That was such a quick little spotting! I can't believe you caught it for a freeze for the forum!!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Lutz is the BOMB!  She can catch ANYTHING on a screen capture.  It's just amazing.

Did you guys see the little video (not aired footage) where Carolyn received that birkin as a gift for her BDay?  She was so excited.  It was cute.


----------



## ariluvya21

irishlass1029 said:


> Lutz is the BOMB!  She can catch ANYTHING on a screen capture.  It's just amazing.
> 
> Did you guys see the little video (not aired footage) where Carolyn received that birkin as a gift for her BDay?  She was so excited.  It was cute.



I didn't see it!  Do you have a link???  That would be a great link to post here on TPF!


----------



## pursecrzy

Say Yes to the Dress Atlanta

Monte wore an H belt


----------



## irishlass1029

It was in the RHWoNJ thread somewhere - let me look - BRB


----------



## irishlass1029

Here ya go! http://www.hulu.com/watch/148461/the-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-the-bag-of-bags#s-p1-sr-i1


----------



## ariluvya21

irishlass1029 said:


> Here ya go! http://www.hulu.com/watch/148461/the-real-housewives-of-new-jersey-the-bag-of-bags#s-p1-sr-i1



Thanks!  I just watched!  She was so happy and humble about her new beautiful H bag!


----------



## lulilu

Great post IL!  I saw her carry the bag on the show the other day and was wondering about it.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## DA Club

ariluvya21 said:


> Thanks!  I just watched!  She was so happy and humble about her new beautiful H bag!



This was so great! I love Caroline's reaction, it was so cute.


----------



## baghooligan

allanrvj said:


> *Sex and the City*.  I don't know the exact season and episode, but this is the one where she's having lunch with the British gay guy she met at a gay club the night before.



Could anyone teach me how to make this necklace??? I am IN LOVE!!!!


----------



## pamella

Thank you so much, *Irish* really enjoyed seeing that. Thank you for sharing with
us!


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 4.

Rachel at NY Fashion Week:


----------



## pamella

Thank you *Lutz* for those great RZ pics!!!


----------



## Syma

baghooligan said:


> Could anyone teach me how to make this necklace??? I am IN LOVE!!!!



It is a jumbo necklace with a pegasus cadena attached to it. HTH


----------



## ariluvya21

So I am not quite sure how on earth I caught this one but as I was watching a rereun of Seinfeld on TBS at 7:30PM, I noticed that there is a scene from this episode where Elaine is in her bedroom on the phone, using a hair dryer to pretend she is on a car phone (the hair dryer is being used for static).  Anyway, above her bed she has a PLUMES scarf, which has an ivory background and pink boarder!!!   I quickly went to my Hermes Carre book and confirmed that it was indeed the Plumes she has framed and hanging above her bed.

I a tried to find a clip or photo of the scene but I could not.  For those of you who want to look, the episode is titled "The Chinese Woman."


----------



## irishlass1029

Very cool!!!  

Paging Lutz!


----------



## Kallie Girl

ariluvya21 said:


> So I am not quite sure how on earth I caught this one but as I was watching a rereun of Seinfeld on TBS at 7:30PM, I noticed that there is a scene from this episode where Elaine is in her bedroom on the phone, using a hair dryer to pretend she is on a car phone (the hair dryer is being used for static). Anyway, above her bed she has a PLUMES scarf, which has an ivory background and pink boarder!!! I quickly went to my Hermes Carre book and confirmed that it was indeed the Plumes she has framed and hanging above her bed.
> 
> I a tried to find a clip or photo of the scene but I could not. For those of you who want to look, the episode is titled "The Chinese Woman."


 
Oh, I was watching that tonight, too, but missed the scarf. I'm rewinding it now and will try to get a snap of it ....


----------



## ariluvya21

Kallie Girl said:


> Oh, I was watching that tonight, too, but missed the scarf. I'm rewinding it now and will try to get a snap of it ....



Thanks Kallie!!!  The first time you see it I believe is the part where Elaine tries to call her friend and uses the hair dryer to act as "car phone" static!!!  Then towards the end of the episode, you can see the bottom of it!


----------



## Kallie Girl

ariluvya21 said:


> Thanks Kallie!!! The first time you see it I believe is the part where Elaine tries to call her friend and uses the hair dryer to act as "car phone" static!!! Then towards the end of the episode, you can see the bottom of it!


 
Got it!! Thanks for the heads up on that. 

You've got good eyes... I have seen that episode a few times and never noticed the scarf!! Unfortunately it was on my small kitchen TV so the pics aren't the greatest ...


----------



## ariluvya21

Kallie Girl said:


> Got it!! Thanks for the heads up on that.
> 
> You've got good eyes... I have seen that episode a few times and never noticed the scarf!! Unfortunately it was on my small kitchen TV so the pics aren't the greatest ...



I don't even know how I caught it.  I was watching and was so surprised to see it!!!  Thanks for getting the pictures!!!!


----------



## Lutz

Nice.

Thank you.


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 5.

Rachel in London to style Kate Hudson for the Burberry show:












Then moved onto Milan Fashion Week:


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 6.

Rachel leaving the Gucci show in Milan:







Back to her studio in LA:







The CDC:







On the way to get Cameron Diaz dressed for the Oscars red carpet:







Gathered at Rachel's apartment to watch the Oscars:


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## H_addict

Anyone watches "Selling New York"? Sorry if this info has been posted already but Hermes galore on that show!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Nearly fell off the sofa when I saw this - Matt Cardle (sp) on X factor H'ing it up with a belt! In mitigation the children were watching and it was the last place I thought I could H spot! Even more worryingly, my young DD spotted it too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see "The Real Housewives of Atlanta" last Monday? I was just wondering if Sheree's red Birkin was authentic. Something about it seemed off to me, but I definitely am not an expert by any means.


----------



## irishlass1029

The red one with GHW?  I don't know.  I thought it looked very pretty but a little off.  But I am not skilled enough in H to put my finger on anything.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

irishlass1029 said:


> The red one with GHW?  I don't know.  I thought it looked very pretty but a little off.  But I am not skilled enough in H to put my finger on anything.



Yes, that's the one. I agree, it was very pretty but something about it seemed off.


----------



## irishlass1029

It almost seemed "too bright red" that I couldn't put it into an Hermes red category.  And possibly the proportions?  Of course that all could have been lighting and angle.  Just "off."


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Interesting... I just did a search and found these photos:


----------



## DA Club

Both the birkin and the chanel look off in these pics (mainly for me cause the Hermes lettering look too close to the turn lock) but I by no means am an expert on how to authenticate bags and it could just be the angle of the pics


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I agree. I am not an authenticator, but something just seems off with this bag, as well as with the red Birkin. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

irishlass1029 said:


> It almost seemed "too bright red" that I couldn't put it into an Hermes red category.  And possibly the proportions?  Of course that all could have been lighting and angle.  Just "off."



You're right, IL. I don't think I've ever seen that shade of red.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Atlanta, season 3, episode 1.

Sheree greets Lawrence, her hair stylist.







Close up ... Lawrence plays with Sheree's Birkin:


----------



## Donna D

I'm glad to see close up photos of Sherae's bag because I also wondered if it was authentic. I still don't know, but agree that something looks off.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Atlanta, season 3, episode 1.
> 
> Sheree greets Lawrence, her hair stylist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up ... Lawrence plays with Sheree's Birkin:



Thanks for posting photos, Lutz. Does anyone want to weigh in on the authenticity of this Birkin?


----------



## BirkinLady

It's real! and the black one, too


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

^^^ My friend and I were just talking about this. So the bags are real eh?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 1.

Kyle with CDC:


----------



## birkel

Just two little points not sure if it counts as a tv show but the other day re watching  hitch the will smith movie, miss Cole played by amber valeta is wearing a white bolide looks divine in that scene with the yacht at the end, and I also want to ask if any one knows what episode of mad men the Hermes shop makes an appearance   

ooooo and just as small question is that blue birkin on the sex and the city not in coulda shoulda woulda or the croc bag that is shown when samantha is in the hospital is the blue bag authentic???????


----------



## Senbei

*Lutz* I get the feeling there will be a lot of H to see in the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! I saw one of them (forgot who) wearing an H belt in at the beginning too.


----------



## SimoneR

birkel said:


> I also want to ask if any one knows what episode of mad men the Hermes shop makes an appearance



The Mad Men episode is the 8th episode of 3rd season - "Souvenir".  It's the episode where Betty & Don go to Rome.  Pete takes a dress that a neighbor's au pair ruined to exchange in a department store (Bonwit Teller) where he discovers Joan (looking divine in purple) is working.  The Hermes sign is in the background.  I believe that scene showed a Kelly & a scarf draped over a Bolide on top of the Hermes counter in the store.

Hermes was also featured on Mad Men when Duck gave an Hermes scarf to Peggy.  I think it was Brides de Gala.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Senbei said:


> *Lutz* I get the feeling there will be a lot of H to see in the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! I saw one of them (forgot who) wearing an H belt in at the beginning too.



There was a lady wearing a white and black moussline scarf in the Bolduc print from Hermes also that was wearing all black in one scene.  It wasn't one of the housewives though.


----------



## beachtime

Last night Dancing with the Stars Jennifer Grey had a black birkin with ghw during her rehearsal take


----------



## bagshopr

Last night on QVC's PM Style, the vendor showing the WWC stretch jeans was wearing an Hermes belt.


----------



## Lutz

Thanks,* Senbei *and *BlkLadyLaw*. Very sharp eyes. 

Kyle:







Ms Matina Kolokotronis, Sacramento King's Team President.  She is not one of the housewives.







Very much looking forward to episode 2 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hillls.


----------



## Lutz

CDC galore in The Rachel Zoe Project, season 3, episode 7:


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 8, episode 8.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Lutz said:


> Thanks,* Senbei *and *BlkLadyLaw*. Very sharp eyes.
> 
> Ms Matina Kolokotronis, Sacramento King's Team President.  She is not one of the housewives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much looking forward to episode 2 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hillls.



Thanks for posting it,  It stood out because I own that scarf!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

^ Lucky you - it's gorgeous!  Did anyone reach any conclusions regarding Sheree's red bag?


----------



## irishlass1029

Sarah Gilbert is wearing a medor watch on The Talk right now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sorry no photos, but Kyle had two Birkins on last night's episode of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. I believe the colors were Gold and Blue Jean. I think Lisa was carrying one as she entered Kyle's home for dinner. The camera angle didn't allow a very good view so I'm not sure.


----------



## irishlass1029

Yep - gold and blue jean.  I adored the Witch Mountain movies as a kid so I am totally taken with Kim, but I have a feeling she's going to be the "bad guy."  I wish she would wear some H like her sister Kyle!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## HermesLuv

HermesNewbie said:


> Sorry no photos, but Kyle had two Birkins on last night's episode of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. I believe the colors were Gold and Blue Jean. I think Lisa was carrying one as she entered Kyle's home for dinner. The camera angle didn't allow a very good view so I'm not sure.



Yup! I believe Lisa's was also Gold.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 2.

Kyle:








A different angle:







A different Birkin:







Lisa:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Great pics!!!! Thank you!!!!

blah, the lock hanging below the clochette, I don't like this trend. That is the lock right, not a cadena? Gonna bang against the leather.


----------



## HermesFSH

Encore Hermes said:


> Great pics!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> *blah, the lock hanging below the clochette, I don't like this trend. That is the lock right, not a cadena? Gonna bang against the leather. *



That's actually how my SA hung my lock on all the bags I have bought - Kelly, Bolide, Birkin!


----------



## tnw

Shhhh, don't tell anyone, but I watched my first episode of any of the "Housewives of..." series' tonight.  Sitting home nursing a cold all by myself and saw the Housewives of Beverly Hills.  More H sighting as the ladies went to Las Vegas.  Kyle was carrying a Jige and Taylor was sporting an Orange Birkin.  Think I got the names right.


----------



## thimp

^^The Real Housewives series are my guilty pleasures! (Runs and hide...):shame:


----------



## tnw

^^Kind of felt that way tonight myself   Glad my husband isn't here.  He would have rolled his eyes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tnw said:


> Shhhh, don't tell anyone, but I watched my first episode of any of the "Housewives of..." series' tonight.  Sitting home nursing a cold all by myself and saw the Housewives of Beverly Hills.  More H sighting as the ladies went to Las Vegas.  Kyle was carrying a Jige and Taylor was sporting an Orange Birkin.  Think I got the names right.



I missed the Jige, but I definitely noticed Taylor's orange Birkin!


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 4.

Lisa stops by the birthday party Taylor hosts for her daughter Kennedy:







Then she heads to the birthday party Kyle throws for her daughter Portia:


----------



## Handybags

Veeeery interesting 

Because that bag is not rose dragee on my monitor.


----------



## djmm

Those housewives look like high maintenance.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

An hour ago "Royal Pains 2' on Star World; 35cm Gold Birkin with PHW.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  Season 1, episode 3.

Kyle packs for a trip to Vegas:







Kyle and the ladies arrive at Vegas airport:







Taylor checking out rooms at the hotel:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  Season 1, episode 3.

Kyle with Kelly Dog:







Taylor goes sunbathing by the pool:







Kyle with Jige:


----------



## nattie1020

thimp said:


> ^^The Real Housewives series are my guilty pleasures! (Runs and hide...):shame:



haha - I dont feel so bad knowing im not the only one. I have to actually Hulu the last episode


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## nattie1020

Encore Hermes said:


> Great pics!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> blah, the lock hanging below the clochette, I don't like this trend. That is the lock right, not a cadena? Gonna bang against the leather.



eeek! Im guilty!


----------



## nattie1020

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 4.
> 
> Lisa stops by the birthday party Taylor hosts for her daughter Kennedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she heads to the birthday party Kyle throws for her daughter Portia:



noticed this birkin


----------



## thenurse

In an episode of Rizzoli and Isles. Isles is a fashionista that solves crime. A Birkin is really notisable in one of the episodes. I think it is 8 or 9 and the main character asks: "What are you going to do? Hit him over the head with your Birkin?" Funny though.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills   Season 1, episode 5.

Taylor (right) and Kyle go shopping for the ladies' trip to NYC:







Taylor with orange Azap:


----------



## kroquet

I noticed last night on NCIS LA that Hedy (Linda Hunt's charachter) carries a black SO Kelly.   Looks like PHW and it's so gorgeous.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Millionaire Matchmaker - Patty works with a professional poker player who shows shots of her closet with tons of shoes and a table with several Hermes bags on display including a black croc Birkin.


----------



## prettychic

nattie1020 said:


> eeek! Im guilty!


FYI, mine doesn't scratch my clemence black leather at all,
I have been wearing it that way ....But, I have only worn it for 3 months!


----------



## LQYB

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Millionaire Matchmaker - Patty works with a professional poker player who shows shots of her closet with tons of shoes and a table with several Hermes bags on display including a black croc Birkin.



haha, I was on the work out machine and I was lucky my phone was there.
I have time today to down load the pic. it was quiet a view.hope the pic is not too big, I always have difficulty to resize all the pics from I phone.


----------



## LQYB

Hope this time the pic is bigger.


----------



## nattie1020

LQYB said:


> haha, I was on the work out machine and I was lucky my phone was there.
> I have time today to down load the pic. it was quiet a view.hope the pic is not too big, I always have difficulty to resize all the pics from I phone.




Crap! Im in the wrong business.....


----------



## miyake0214

kroquet said:


> I noticed last night on NCIS LA that Hedy (Linda Hunt's charachter) carries a black SO Kelly.   Looks like PHW and it's so gorgeous.



Saw this too. I thought my eyes were deceiving me. Thanks for the validation.


----------



## Lutz

LQYB said:


> haha, I was on the work out machine and I was lucky my phone was there.
> I have time today to down load the pic. it was quiet a view.hope the pic is not too big, I always have difficulty to resize all the pics from I phone.


 
Dear* LQYB*, You were good at capturing that 2-second shot. 

Here are some more of Beth in The Millionaire Matchmaker season 4 episode 4:


----------



## Handybags

Lutz said:


> Dear* LQYB*, You were good at capturing that 2-second shot.


 
Wasn't she though? And not just getting it.... getting it from the treadmill!! LOL

I can't even breath on that thing, let alone breath, find my phone and get screen shots! 

Thank you both for the pics


----------



## IFFAH

^Indeed awesome, LQYB! The shot is excellent while on treadmill. Lutz,  too. Beth clearly loves Hermes.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 6.

 Kyle  shops Christina Makowsky for something to wear to a premier in NYC:







 Kyle  brings Jige to the Broadway premier of La Cage Aux Folles:


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I cannot focus on the story lines in this show because I am always rewinding my DVR to see what they are wearing!


----------



## LQYB

Lutz said:


> Dear* LQYB*, You were good at capturing that 2-second shot.
> 
> Here are some more of Beth in The Millionaire Matchmaker season 4 episode 4:



Sharp eye lutz! I even did not notice those. she seems has a well rounded collection.

Thanks girls! all I did was use the review and pause function. our TV here automatically record everything as long as you don't change the channel.


----------



## Lutz

Oops, didn't realize the photos were not showing. Sowwie.

Reposting The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 3.

 Kyle  packs for a trip to Vegas:







 Kyle  and the ladies arrive at the Vegas airport:







Taylor touring the hotel rooms:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 7.

Taylor takes her daughter Kennedy to the doctor's.






Not sure if it is an HAC:







Kim goes on a blind date:







Kyle heading to drinks:


----------



## New-New

also i saw a white birkin on that one client on last week's episode of the Millionare Matchmaker.


----------



## Handybags

Thank you for the pics Lutz 

Not too sure about Kim's ostrich Jige. I know it's blurry but that's a weird looking skin


----------



## nattie1020

Taylor's bag looks awedully empty. mine usually runeth over! lol


----------



## Garrickm

was this a Birkin on the show last night the character Zoey was wearing? my wife loves that purse. it looks like one.

thanks.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 8.

*Kyle* wearing a CDC:


----------



## allanrvj

Handybags said:


> Thank you for the pics Lutz
> 
> Not too sure about Kim's ostrich Jige. I know it's blurry but that's a weird looking skin


 
yeah, because with H ostrich the bumps are flattened


----------



## lulilu

What brand is Kyle's white bag?  Doesn't look like H to me....


----------



## Ranag

lulilu said:


> What brand is Kyle's white bag?  Doesn't look like H to me....


 
Are you talking about the pearl-colored Chanel shopper?

She is wearing an H belt in that photo.


----------



## lulilu

^^duh.  I've seen her wear that belt in other episodes, too.


----------



## lily25

From japanese drama series Kekkon Dekinai Otoko - &#32080;&#23130;&#12391;&#12365;&#12394;&#12356;&#30007; - The Man Who Can't Get Married

staring Hiroshi Abe as Kuwano Shinsuke an architect with bad arttitude, 1st episode he is at the hospital and his mother visits him (Kusabue Mitsuko as Kuwano Ikuyo) holding a lovely bicolor Kelly - I gues the size is 34?!


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 10.

Taylor:







Kyle x 2:


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 1, episode 11.

Kim went to the "white party" for Mauricio's 40th birthday.


----------



## hermesugo

HGTV's Selling New York is full of Hermes too! I did not know whether to drool over the apartments or the bags!


----------



## Lutz

Kourtney & Kim Take New York, season 1, episode 1.

*Kim* checks out the space of the new D-A-S-H boutique in Manhattan.


----------



## Lutz

Kourtney & Kim Take New York, season 1, episode 2.

*Khloe* departs after a short visit.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see last night's episode of RHC? Alexis was carrying what looked like a white shoulder Birkin, I'm not sure though.


----------



## good life

Yeah, I noticed it too, was it a normal birkin or a shoulder one?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^It looked like a shoulder Birkin to me, but I definitely could be wrong.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 1, episode 1.

*Lea* with H bags in three different scenes:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 1, episode 2.

*Lea* checks out the preparation of a charity event she hosts:







She changed to a smaller Birkin when event starts:


----------



## Handybags

Thank you Lutz for all the pictures.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 1, episode 3.

Lea and the ladies wait for Adriana's late arrival at lunch:







Lea attends Adriana's gallery opening.







A closer look at Lea's Birkin.  It is lizard.


----------



## Lutz

HermesNewbie said:


> Did anyone see last night's episode of RHC? Alexis was carrying what looked like a white shoulder Birkin, I'm not sure though.


 
*HermesNewbie *

Alexis in The Real Housewives of Orange County, season 6 episode 3:


----------



## pamella

Thank you for the great pictures *Lutz!*


----------



## good life

Anyone have pics of that new series "pregnant in heels"? Rosie Pope rocks a blk birkin as her work bag.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lutz said:


> *HermesNewbie *
> 
> Alexis in The Real Housewives of Orange County, season 6 episode 3:


 
Thanks, Lutz! 

In the RHC thread there was some discussion regarding the authenticty of the bag. After seeing it again, it really does look a little suspect.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

I see, I see.  *HermesNewbie* 

Let's move onto "Bethenny Ever After", season 2, episode 2.

Bethenny's Birkin in the background:


----------



## bags to die for

Dana Delaney in Body of Proof episode 1. I think its a 35cm black birkin.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 2, episode 3.


----------



## tammywks

Taiwan's TVBS lifestyle programme "WQueen" (&#22899;&#20154;&#25105;&#26368;&#22823 (30/03/2011)
Topic: Super brand handbags SS 2011
Link: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/UusDzBrTSns/

Pauline Lan, a presenter of WQueen, showed off her orange boxes (guess what were in the boxes? Vintage Kelly in black, Kelly Flat in white, Picotin in white and Toolbox in gold). These were just a very little part of her H collection.   





Kevin, a famous male stylist in Taiwan, tried on Herbag Zip in the programme.


----------



## pamella

*Lutz* thank for the great pics of Bethany's Birkin! Loved seeing it in last nite's 
episode in Montreal.  Trying to tell if it is etoupe or gris t?


----------



## HermesLuv

pamella said:


> *Lutz* thank for the great pics of Bethany's Birkin! Loved seeing it in last nite's
> episode in Montreal. Trying to tell if it is etoupe or gris t?


 
its too dark to be gris t but it also doesn't have brown resin like etoupe.


----------



## tammywks

tammywks said:


> Taiwan's TVBS lifestyle programme "WQueen" (&#22899;&#20154;&#25105;&#26368;&#22823 (30/03/2011)
> Topic: Super brand handbags SS 2011
> Link: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/UusDzBrTSns/
> 
> Pauline Lan, a presenter of WQueen, showed off her orange boxes (guess what were in the boxes? Vintage Kelly in black, Kelly Flat in white, Picotin in white and Toolbox in gold). These were just a very little part of her H collection.


 
Just found that I remembered it wrong. Pauline's Toolbox is not in gold and it should be So Kelly in gold instead.


----------



## Lutz

pamella said:


> *Lutz* thank for the great pics of Bethany's Birkin! Loved seeing it in last nite's
> episode in Montreal. Trying to tell if it is etoupe or gris t?


 
Here are the snaps in Montreal. Could it be ardoise?

Bethenny Ever After, season 1, epsisode 7.

Day time on the street:






In a shop:






Night time on the street:


----------



## kewave

^
Don't think its Ardoise which is a lot darker. Hmmm....puzzling color!


----------



## pamella

Lutz said:


> Here are the snaps in Montreal. Could it be ardoise?
> 
> Bethenny Ever After, season 1, epsisode 7.
> 
> Day time on the street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night time on the street:




Thank you for these pics from Montreal!  Driving myself crazy trying to
figure out her color!!


----------



## HermesLuv

pamella said:


> Thank you for these pics from Montreal!  Driving myself crazy trying to
> figure out her color!!



Me too! Anyone else have any guesses?


----------



## irishlass1029

I wish I could do screen shots.  Last night Sonya (RHoNY) had what I *think* were authentic (not sure) - 40 cm birkin she wore on her shoulder when viewing the prelim. painting her BF did of her and mini croc kelly  (20 cm?) she was toting around her own house at her party.

And I think LuAnn had a black 35 cm birkin when she arrived at Sonya's house to get ready for the WENY march.


----------



## irishlass1029

RE Bethanny's birkin - it looks like it has white stitching in the pic in the shop.  And at the party, it looks like black or at least dark brown resin.

Confused!


----------



## hermeshunter

irishlass1029 said:


> Last night Sonya (RHoNY) had what I *think* were authentic (not sure) - 40 cm birkin she wore on her shoulder when viewing the prelim. painting her BF did of her.



I *question* one of Sonia's bags from last night's show. I have seen/owned many 40s in my day - in the mushiest of leathers. I have never seen any bag look like hers did.


----------



## Accessorize*me

irishlass1029 said:


> RE Bethanny's birkin - it looks like it has white stitching in the pic in the shop.  And at the party, it looks like black or at least dark brown resin.
> 
> Confused!



It looks a lot like Etoupe in Swift on my screen. Etoupe comes with White Stitching and Brown Resin...


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 1, episode 4.

Lea goes shopping...








...with her friend Lourdes:







Elsa (middle) brings a Birkin to visit Marysol, her daughter:







Adriana gets emotional chatting with Lea:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 1, episode 5.

Marysol at home:







Adriana wears lizzie CDC at an Italian cooking lesson:







Lea arrives at the cooking lesson:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 1, episode 6.

Adriana's fiancée, Fredric, carries an H bag to their spa retreat:







Adriana brings a Kelly:







Elsa goes to her daugther, Marysol's dinner party.







Adriana and Lea (right) arrive:







To close the season, Lea takes the ladies to a surprise luncheon at an organic farm with world renowned chef Michelle Bernstein.  The venue is kept a secret until arrival.


----------



## lulilu

I always thought Bethenny's bag was etoupe from looking at it on tv.  I think I can make out white stiching.  But it could be GT.


----------



## prettychic

hermeshunter said:


> I *question* one of Sonia's bags from last night's show. I have seen/owned many 40s in my day - in the mushiest of leathers. I have never seen any bag look like hers did.


You took the words out of my mouth..I am happy you are addressing this, I think it looked fake! too mushy for any leather, it had no bottom structure...but why would she wear a fake with all her "$$$$$" and status seeking ambitions?


----------



## prettychic

lulilu said:


> I always thought Bethenny's bag was etoupe from looking at it on tv.  I think I can make out white stiching.  But it could be GT.


Could it be the newest etain shade????


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LuAnn from the NYC Housewives had a gorgeous black Birkin on last night's episode.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 2.

Sonja checked out her portrait by her BF:












Sonja and Alex had a fight at the protrait revealing party:







A better snapshot from the Bravo website:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 3.

LuAnn:







Sonja went for lunch:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Today show, this morning. Feature about the royal's uniform maker.  Head cutter Katherine Sargent wearing blue Tres Kelly twilly.


----------



## lily25

I'm watching the World Figure Skating Championships 2011 live from  Moscow, today is the last day and the Exhibition Gala is taking place right now, so the ring is full and I saw several Bs in the audience. I was impressed by a particular lady with a huge orange B on her lap.


----------



## VickyB

Body of Proof !  Dana Delaney's character is wearing the traditional GHW Constance belt. Woohoo!!! Big as day. You can't miss it!


----------



## Lutz

^^ Thanks, *VickyB*. 

Body of Proof, season 1, episode 7.


----------



## pamella

Thank you Vicky and Lutz!!  How perfect on a simple black dress!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lutz said:


> ^^ Thanks, *VickyB*.
> 
> Body of Proof, season 1, episode 7.



I love this look! Simple, yet elegant. I need to do some crunches so I can wear my H belt like that!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## glaralove

Lutz, wow, thanks alot! I kanna like those photoshots!


----------



## Lutz

good life said:


> Anyone have pics of that new series "pregnant in heels"? Rosie Pope rocks a blk birkin as her work bag.


 
Dear *good life*, I like watching Rosie wear her black Birkin from week to week. 

Pregnant in Heels, season 1, episode one:








Episode 2:







Episode 3:







Episode 4:







Mina, the client:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 4.

Sonja and Cindy shop Vivienne Tam:







Sonja and Kelly walk their dogs:







Kelly goes for a riding lesson:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 5.

Cindy, the new housewife this season:







Is this H necklace on Sonja?







A passerby when the housewives go for a walk in the park:


----------



## Lutz

Pregnant in Heels, season 1.

Episode 5:







Episode 6:


----------



## serene

I'm just watching sex and the city s04e14 and carrie wears hermes on her neck! I never notice these things


----------



## Mindi B

HermesNewbie said:


> I love this look! Simple, yet elegant. I need to do some crunches so I can wear my H belt like that!


 
It is a great look, but I fear there are not enough crunches in the universe to enable me to wear my H belt like that!  But more power to those slim ladies who can!


----------



## audreylita

serene said:


> I'm just watching sex and the city s04e14 and carrie wears hermes on her neck! I never notice these things



Wow, good sighting!  Pat Field used a lot of H in the series and some were very subtle like this one.  Love it!


----------



## eggpudding

The way the Pregnant in Heels lady wears her black B with everything is very inspiring


----------



## Lutz

Rosie Pope with black Birkin in 'Pregnant in Heels', season 1, episode 7.


----------



## explorer27

Lutz said:


> Rosie Pope with black Birkin in 'Pregnant in Heels', season 1, episode 7.



Thank you for uploading these pics, I love Rosie Pope's style! Very easy and chic.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 6.

Cindy:







Kelly:


----------



## audreylita

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 6.
> 
> Cindy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly:



^  ^  ^

Manolo Blahnik boutique on W. 54th Street, my second favorite store next to H on Madison.


----------



## Lutz

audreylita said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> Manolo Blahnik boutique on W. 54th Street, my second favorite store next to H on Madison.


 
Yep, Kelly went shoes shopping at MB.


----------



## Lutz

Rosie Pope with black Birkin in Pregnant in Heels, season 1, episode eight and season finale.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## BChic

eggpudding said:


> The way the Pregnant in Heels lady wears her black B with everything is very inspiring



ITA!

Does it look like a 35 cm?


----------



## azoreh

It does look like a 35 to me


----------



## irishlass1029

On of the NY housewives was wearing a chain d'ancre (I think that's the name - like Cindy's bracelet on the previous page) necklace but I can't for the life of me remember which one.  Maybe Cindy again?  Matching the bracelet?


----------



## sin vergüenza

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 6.
> 
> Cindy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly:


 
This was on the other night and I almost fell on the floor when I saw that bracelet on Cindy. Birkins are getting ubiquitous but that bracelet...


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 4, episode 8.

Sonja and the ladies arrived in Morocco.


----------



## prettychic

http://www.dishonline.com/shows/19033/videos/848915

In Season 4, episode two, Sonja Morgan on RHONY (see video link I pasted)
Sonja carries a croc kelly while she fights with Alex.... what size is it???? It is tiny but not a kelly pochette because it has a real handle typical of all kellys, yet it is very very small, is it a 25 cm????Does this even exist IRL?It looks tiny....Does anyone have that on the forum and does anyone know the price. I am obsessing...lol


----------



## Lutz

prettychic said:


> http://www.dishonline.com/shows/19033/videos/848915
> 
> In Season 4, episode two, Sonja Morgan on RHONY (see video link I pasted)
> Sonja carries a croc kelly while she fights with Alex.... what size is it???? It is tiny but not a kelly pochette because it has a real handle typical of all kellys, yet it is very very small, is it a 25 cm????Does this even exist IRL?It looks tiny....Does anyone have that on the forum and does anyone know the price. I am obsessing...lol


 

Dear *prettychic*, It is a mini Kelly that measures 20 cm and comes with a shoulder strap.


----------



## prettychic

Lutz said:


> Dear *prettychic*, It is a mini Kelly that measures 20 cm and comes with a shoulder strap.



THANKS..I so needed to know that,lol. How much is the croc in the mini kelly?


----------



## TankerToad

*Selling New York* on HGTV last night
White Birkin 35 GHW
Rubis Birkin 35 PHW (looks nice too)
Gold Birkin 35 PHW
Does every uptown realtor in NYC have a Birkin?
Sheeesh.


----------



## prettychic

Last night on Covert Affairs I saw the second episode this season which featured two identical Rouge Garrance Birkins. I have attached the link....I think they are possibly not authentic but it was amazing, both had ghw and were very slouchy,clemence? However, the handles looked too long and something was off, imo.....
Your thoughts please.....

http://www.usanetwork.com/series/co...isodeguide/episodes/s2_goodadvices/index.html


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This is not a TV show but I just watched Woody Allen's 'Midnight in Paris'.  What a great movie and Rachel McAdams's mom in the movie had three different birkins (2 of which are Matte Croc).  Their luggage is also mostly H items.  

Everyone should watch this movie if you love Paris !!


----------



## prettychic

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is not a TV show but I just watched Woody Allen's 'Midnight in Paris'.  What a great movie and Rachel McAdams's mom in the movie had three different birkins (2 of which are Matte Croc).  Their luggage is also mostly H items.
> 
> Everyone should watch this movie if you love Paris !!




I am going tomorrow,lol! Thanks for reminding me! O la la, matte croc., so yummy! Can't wait to drool.....


----------



## bags to die for

The Protector - new TV series

3 black birkins 35cm PHW (authenticity?) in a row. Clue used to prove killer.


----------



## VickyB

prettychic said:


> Last night on Covert Affairs I saw the second episode this season which featured two identical Rouge Garrance Birkins. I have attached the link....I think they are possibly not authentic but it was amazing, both had ghw and were very slouchy,clemence? However, the handles looked too long and something was off, imo.....
> Your thoughts please.....
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/series/co...isodeguide/episodes/s2_goodadvices/index.html



Thanks! 

I watched the show too and my take on the bags was that they were totally fake. They were not  just slouchy, they completely imploded went they were set down  - almost totally flat in a few of the scenes, plus the leather looked circumspect.


----------



## Lutz

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is not a TV show but I just watched Woody Allen's 'Midnight in Paris'. What a great movie and Rachel McAdams's mom in the movie had three different birkins (2 of which are Matte Croc). Their luggage is also mostly H items.
> 
> Everyone should watch this movie if you love Paris !!


 

Thanks, dear, for the heads up. Looking forward to watching this movie.

For the time being, may I share the following trailer shot:


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## prettychic

VickyB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I watched the show too and my take on the bags was that they were totally fake. They were not  just slouchy, they completely imploded went they were set down  - almost totally flat in a few of the scenes, plus the leather looked circumspect.




VickyB:
Thanks for reassuring me I am not wrong, maybe that's why they didn't use the brand name????Even my well trained DH thought they looked unauthentic.....
I wonder if Hermes dislikes this use of knockoffs????I can't imagine they'd want knockoffs of any kind especially used as product placement, or is it flattery????


----------



## Donna D

I watched the show also and looked carefully at the handbag, wondering whether it was real or not. I agree it was too slouchy, but I think it was intended to be be reminiscent of the iconic Birkin, as they were in Paris. Subterfuge in a spy show; who knew.


----------



## audreylita

Lutz said:


> Thanks, dear, for the heads up. Looking forward to watching this movie.
> 
> For the time being, may I share the following trailer shot:



Terrific movie.  And my bf even played the game of spot the H!


----------



## Lutz

bags to die for said:


> The Protector - new TV series
> 
> 3 black birkins 35cm PHW (authenticity?) in a row. Clue used to prove killer.


 
The victim's wife, mistress, and girlfriend  in The Protector, season 1, episode 1.


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks Lutz!!


----------



## sydspy

bags to die for said:


> The Protector - new TV series
> 
> 3 black birkins 35cm PHW (authenticity?) in a row. Clue used to prove killer.



That souds like a good interesting story line..........


----------



## Lutz

prettychic said:


> Last night on Covert Affairs I saw the second episode this season which featured two identical Rouge Garrance Birkins. I have attached the link....I think they are possibly not authentic but it was amazing, both had ghw and were very slouchy,clemence? However, the handles looked too long and something was off, imo.....
> Your thoughts please.....
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/series/co...isodeguide/episodes/s2_goodadvices/index.html


 


VickyB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I watched the show too and my take on the bags was that they were totally fake. They were not just slouchy, they completely imploded went they were set down - almost totally flat in a few of the scenes, plus the leather looked circumspect.


 


prettychic said:


> VickyB:
> Thanks for reassuring me I am not wrong, maybe that's why they didn't use the brand name????Even my well trained DH thought they looked unauthentic.....
> I wonder if Hermes dislikes this use of knockoffs????I can't imagine they'd want knockoffs of any kind especially used as product placement, or is it flattery????


 


Donna D said:


> I watched the show also and looked carefully at the handbag, wondering whether it was real or not. I agree it was too slouchy, but I think it was intended to be be reminiscent of the iconic Birkin, as they were in Paris. Subterfuge in a spy show; who knew.


 
Some snapshots from Covert Affairs, season 2, episode 2:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lutz said:


> Thanks, dear, for the heads up. Looking forward to watching this movie.
> 
> For the time being, may I share the following trailer shot:


 
*Lutz - *The HK gang must watch this movie together.  I forgot to mention that I spotted a Constance on Ms. McAdams as well.  The Gold H is hard to miss !!


----------



## Lutz

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Lutz - *The HK gang must watch this movie together. I forgot to mention that I spotted a Constance on Ms. McAdams as well. The Gold H is hard to miss !!


 
That will be an excellent idea.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have to start to watch these shows. I need my fashion fix.


----------



## HHAntoinette

I don't think anyone mentioned Hana Yori Dango from Japan. One of the characters wealthy mothers has a Bolide, a few Birkins (it's been awhile since i saw the show) and Kellys.


----------



## aaa_1188

Lutz said:


> ^^ Thanks, *VickyB*.
> 
> Body of Proof, season 1, episode 7.



this is the exact show and outfit that makes me want to have a H belt.... have been searching high and low for it ever since to no avail .......


----------



## thenurse

The Birkins in Covert Affair are fake. I would tell exactly why but better not to feed the trolls. I understand why shows use them but why do they have to? Can't they just have some other bags?


----------



## Rose

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## New-New

I'm watching Braxton Family Values and have seen a couple of Birkins. One gold and one red.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Avril

I went to see the new Transformers movie tonight and there's this character in it who's really annoying - she's the director of some military agency.  Anyway she starts giving out to her assistant to bring over the bag, and her assistant is like "which bag?" and holds up three and she snaps "Hermès BIRKIN, green ostrich" in a know-it-all voice.

Except it was not a Birkin, it was a Kelly!!!!  If you are gonna use a product in a movie and then say the name, at least know the name of the product!!!


----------



## byotch123

^ Hahaha I thought it was really funny. But yeah, not a Birkin.


----------



## bagluv

My husband took my son & his best friend today ~ When they got home ~ my husband told me! I'm surprised my son, did notice, too funny!


----------



## muzilulu

Has anyone here watched Transformer 3 ? 
In the first scene of the madam,  Director of Central Intelligence, she was asking her assistant for a "vert ostrich birkin", and the assistant brought her a KELLY!!!! OMG, how can Paramount allow such mistake.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Haha!  My DH went to see Transformers 3 last week and he also noticed the mistake.  He said he almost laughed out loud because it was so obvious.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Avril said:


> I went to see the new Transformers movie tonight and there's this character in it who's really annoying - she's the director of some military agency.  Anyway she starts giving out to her assistant to bring over the bag, and her assistant is like "which bag?" and holds up three and she snaps "Hermès BIRKIN, green ostrich" in a know-it-all voice.
> 
> Except it was not a Birkin, it was a Kelly!!!!  If you are gonna use a product in a movie and then say the name, at least know the name of the product!!!



Yep, I noticed that too! So hilarious since it wasn't a Birkin but the Kelly. I can't believe they messed that up after such a blatant call out. Yikes for their product placement dept! LOL!


----------



## zodiac_thr

muzilulu said:


> Has anyone here watched Transformer 3 ?
> In the first scene of the madam,  Director of Central Intelligence, she was asking her assistant for a "vert ostrich birkin", and the assistant brought her a KELLY!!!! OMG, how can Paramount allow such mistake.



I just about to post the same thing lol


----------



## bags to die for

White Collar S03E05

Around the 31 minute mark - Tiffany Amber Thiessen with black 35cm birkin phw


----------



## Darinchic

Same here, i totally ignored the movie the moment she said, "Green, ostrich birkin" and all of a sudden, she was handed a kelly! lol, looked over used too. I kept nagging about it, my hubby started to "shoosh me", hehehe ruined the focus.


----------



## KWittman

I happened to catch a preview for "Famous Food" for VH1 ... one of the contestants/cast members, what-have-you with the initials HM seems even in the previews to be ubiquitously accompanied by a birkin right up in front of the cameras for effect just so one never misses it. And I think I counted at least four different colors.


----------



## Lutz

bags to die for said:


> White Collar S03E05. Around the 31 minute mark - Tiffany Amber Thiessen with black 35cm birkin phw


 
Thanks, dear.  

Tiffani Thiessen stars as Elizabeth Burke in White Collar, season 3, episode 5.


----------



## lily25

The notorious green ostrich "Birkin" Kelly


----------



## pursemania

I wasn't sure where to post this and I didn't think there would be enough to start a "TV commercials with Hermes" so here it is:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=128528020566144&oid=14408401557&comments

(Hope you can see it - I am not advanced enough to do more than link it)


----------



## irishlass1029

Sara Gilbert wears her Medor watch on The Talk a lot, but I don't know how to do a screen capture.


----------



## audreylita

pursemania said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this and I didn't think there would be enough to start a "TV commercials with Hermes" so here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=128528020566144&oid=14408401557&comments
> 
> (Hope you can see it - I am not advanced enough to do more than link it)



Works perfectly.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## lulilu

pursemania said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this and I didn't think there would be enough to start a "TV commercials with Hermes" so here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=128528020566144&oid=14408401557&comments
> 
> (Hope you can see it - I am not advanced enough to do more than link it)




I just saw this last night too!


----------



## VickyB

Current Kindle com features the Kindle guy and a girl with a huge purse - it is a brown GM Massai. Pls jump in if I am incorrect!


----------



## Mindi B

VickyB said:


> Current Kindle com features the Kindle guy and a girl with a huge purse - it is a brown GM Massai. Pls jump in if I am incorrect!


 
YES!  I saw this yesterday and punched my DH in the arm:  That's a MASSAI!  I love it!  The commercial jokes about "having to carry" the huge purse, but hey, it's worth carrying--it's a _Massai_!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

VickyB said:


> Current Kindle com features the Kindle guy and a girl with a huge purse - it is a brown GM Massai. Pls jump in if I am incorrect!



Yes, I noticed it too!


----------



## glamourbag

VickyB said:


> Current Kindle com features the Kindle guy and a girl with a huge purse - it is a brown GM Massai. Pls jump in if I am incorrect!


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## VickyB

Yippee! I have a Massai in the smaller size than featured in the com. Yikes, the one in the com looks ginormous! She'd never be able to find the Kindle in there let alone her house keys!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Not a TV show but an HSBC website ad...

http://www.us.hsbc.com/1/2/3/hsbcpr...1821&x=&code=CSM0001821&WT.ac=HBUS_CSM0001821


----------



## zjajkj

Avril said:


> I went to see the new Transformers movie tonight and there's this character in it who's really annoying - she's the director of some military agency.  Anyway she starts giving out to her assistant to bring over the bag, and her assistant is like "which bag?" and holds up three and she snaps "Hermès BIRKIN, green ostrich" in a know-it-all voice.
> 
> Except it was not a Birkin, it was a Kelly!!!!  If you are gonna use a product in a movie and then say the name, at least know the name of the product!!!


 

Yeah I told my DH about that too!


----------



## lily25

Jennifer Garner in movie "Arthur" accepting a bridal shower gift, a scarf from her friends


----------



## loves

coral pink tohu bohu twilly wound into the plait of busy phillips in cougartown season 2


----------



## bobobob

Hermes constance on Gene Simmons Family Jewels


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Hermes constance on Gene Simmons Family Jewels




Here's the pic


----------



## lulilu

bobobob said:


> Here's the pic



This show is one of my guilty pleasures and I just watched it on my DVR.  The constance must belong to their daughter, Sophie.  Nice.  I wondered if anyone else saw it.


----------



## bobobob

State of Georgia :" Know When to Fold 'Em"


----------



## bobobob

Keeping Up With the Kardashians bonuses


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Today Show July 28. Martha Stewart making pie.


----------



## serene

Is it Sophie's?


----------



## explorer27

Massai bag in the new Kindle commercial?


----------



## Lutz

Thank you all, for the pics / vids.


----------



## Lutz

Project Runway season 9 episode 4.  Guest judge Marie Claire Editor in Chief Ms Joanna Coles wears a CDC.


----------



## irishlass1029

Still can't do a screen capture, but House Hunters International "Finding A Home In Paris 2011) has a realtor with a 40 cm birkin. I think - they won't show a good shot of it!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS HAS AT LEAST 4 HERMES ITEMS PER EPISODE...especially birkins and clic H bracelets


----------



## joy&lv

Lime said:


> *Lutz*, always feel free to repost any of my photos/screencaps.etc. I dont mind.
> 
> I made some screencaps from the Gilmore Girls episode ( _Season 6, episode 6, called "Welcome to the Dollhouse"_) a while ago so here they are;


 
I remember this one. I screamed when she took it out (not my color of choise but I think I could deal ) and DH was like "what? what?" I was like "It is a Hermes BIRKIN."


----------



## Lutz

Miss Victoria, a client on Project Runway, season 9, episode 8.


----------



## New-New

Basketball Wives: LA

Laura Govan has had two different birkins on the show. One was a red 35 cm and the other was a black 40cm.


----------



## pursemania

Not a TV show but a recent you tube video - evelyn!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0dGRDvmO54


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last night on 'Private Practice', Kate Walsh (Addison) wore an H bracelet.


----------



## bobobob

next episode of Fashion Hunter
http://www.hulu.com/watch/286275/fashion-hunters-spotting-a-fake-birkin-bag#s-p1-sr-i0


----------



## pursemania

Jennifer Lopez Fiat commercial - CDC!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deNRiBQiQ3Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lutz

The Rachel Zoe Project, season 4, episode 1







Mandana, Vice President of RZ INC:


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## noirlove

Love that outfit so much that I bought the Isabel Marant Thai raccoon fur just to go with my 40 cm noir retourne kelly.  Usually I do my own thing but I just LOVE the look so much!!!!  I had to search ebay every single day to find that coat and WOW is it awesome!


----------



## HermesFSH

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS HAS AT LEAST 4 HERMES ITEMS PER EPISODE...especially birkins and clic H bracelets



True, and Tamara Ecclestone Billion Dollar Girl has a Birkin in every scene where she is carrying a bag and her closet is just


----------



## chanel*liz

HermesFSH said:


> True, and Tamara Ecclestone Billion Dollar Girl has a Birkin in every scene where she is carrying a bag and her closet is just



ooh, i need to watch that show!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

millionaire matchmaker patti stanger had a vermillion (?) 35 birkin


----------



## HermesFSH

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> ooh, i need to watch that show!!!



Here is a pic from her closet (hope this works I'm on an iPad):


----------



## HermesFSH

More


----------



## Lutz

HermesFSH said:


> Here is a pic from her closet (hope this works I'm on an iPad):


 
Definitely a dream closet.  Thanks, *HermesFSH*, for sharing.


----------



## Lutz

HermesFSH said:


> Here is a pic from her closet (hope this works I'm on an iPad):


 
I will enlarge some snapshots of *Tamara Ecclestone*'s closet here.


----------



## Lutz

*Tamara Ecclestone Billion Dollar Girl* season 1 episode 1 continued from above.


----------



## pr1nc355

Juliet on "Ringer" had a Birkin that she used as a school bag on the last episode.  Anyone know the color name?


----------



## chanel*liz

HermesFSH said:


> Here is a pic from her closet (hope this works I'm on an iPad):



thank you for the pics. her birkin collection is TDF


----------



## HermesFSH

chanel*liz said:


> thank you for the pics. her birkin collection is TDF



You're welcome, and thanks Lutz also.

Episode 3 is being screened tonight. It's too difficult to post every screen shot as there are so many Birkins, it's probably easier to just link to the programme itself!


----------



## audreylita

pr1nc355 said:


> Juliet on "Ringer" had a Birkin that she used as a school bag on the last episode.  Anyone know the color name?



Appears to be either orange or potiron.  Depends on the lighting so it's hard to tell.


----------



## HermesFSH

Slightly OT but doesn't storing bags, including croc, under bright light damage/fade them? I know it's been discussed many times on here and I've discussed this with my SA too,  who says that they only do it for short periods and scarf displays are changed regularly for this reason. Then again maybe Tamara doesn't know/care as she displays hers like in the boutique:








Sorry it's so small, any bigger and the iPad won't do it!


----------



## audreylita

I was thinking the same thing.  My bags and scarves live in the dark.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## lily25

From Turkish drama Ask-i memnu
Firdevs Yöreoglu  (Nebahat Çehre irl) and her Kelly


----------



## lily25

Re watching jdrama Abarenbo mama
1st episode:


----------



## Lutz

*Tamara Ecclestone Billion Dollar Girl* season 1 episode 2.


----------



## QnBee9

If anyone watches General Hospital, the character Maxi is carrying an orange Birkin lately.  They character Kate, who is her boss at a fashion magazine, gave it to her for her birthday.


----------



## libelle

Jennifer Lopez with a CDC in her Fiat 500 commercial


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lutz said:


> Real Clothes, episode 7



 I remember Real Clothes. I loved that Japanese Drama. They had the best fashions. Now that I look back,there was an abundance of Hermes. I feel rewatching now.


----------



## Donna D

Today on The View, Mary J. Blige wore a brown CDC while she performed. I could not tell whether it was croc or not, and sorry, no photo.


----------



## Julide

Donna D said:


> Today on The View, Mary J. Blige wore a brown CDC while she performed. I could not tell whether it was croc or not, and sorry, no photo.



This explains so much!! I was with my mother today and she was watching TV, she kept saying this girl is wearing what you wear. I had no idea what she was talking about and for a split second thought she was loosing her mind!Turns out my mother has pretty sharp eyes!!


----------



## Lutz

*Tamara Ecclestone Billion Dollar Girl *season 1 episode 3.


----------



## chanel*liz

Lutz said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone Billion Dollar Girl season 1 episode 3.



I adore her birkin collection!


----------



## beachtime

chanel*liz said:


> I adore her birkin collection!



So do I!


----------



## Suzie

I adore their collection also, not so much their taste in men!!!


----------



## azoreh

^^ I'm with you on that Suzie


----------



## chanel*liz

Suzie said:
			
		

> I adore their collection also, not so much their taste in men!!!



Ya, not a big fan of their men either!


----------



## Love-Vintage

HermesFSH said:


> Here is a pic from her closet (hope this works I'm on an iPad):



OMG what episode is this???! Is there anyway I can watch from USA ?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## HermesFSH

There were only three episodes in the series. There may be ways of viewing on the Internet if you are unable to view on the official Channel 5 website (it's still available on there I think).


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Lime said:


> ^ Thank you.
> 
> More from SATC, (season 4, episode 11, titled; _"Coulda, Woulda, Shoulda"_)


 

HAHAHAHHAH i remember this episode.... 'is Hermes French for taking your f*cking time!!!!' after Sam sees a women walk pass her with the birkin she wanted for 'lucy liu' in a sweat suit...


----------



## chanel*liz

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> OMG what episode is this???! Is there anyway I can watch from USA ?



If you google billion $$ girl the website comes up where you can watch the 3 episodes


----------



## purist

Your mother, my mother LOL!!




Julide said:


> This explains so much!! I was with my mother today and she was watching TV, she kept saying this girl is wearing what you wear. I had no idea what she was talking about and for a split second thought she was loosing her mind!Turns out my mother has pretty sharp eyes!!


----------



## IFFAH

An old _but_ timeless movie, Midnight in Paris,

Rachel Mcadams






Mimi Kennedy w/Fauve Matte Gator B


----------



## foxgal

Just watched Midnight in Paris - a total H-gasm!

Tonight on American Idol, JLo had a CDC stack - one black with silver and one all silver. So nice!


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Atlanta 
part where Marlo shows NeNe her house and her closet 
(she was wearing CDC)
Also, at the airport (NeNe and Marlo)


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> part where Marlo shows NeNe her house and her closet
> (she was wearing CDC)
> Also, at the airport (NeNe and Marlo)



Is it me or is there something peculiar with the skin on the croc in that first photo?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

audreylita said:


> Is it me or is there something peculiar with the skin on the croc in that first photo?



Yes, it does look a bit odd.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Is it me or is there something peculiar with the skin on the croc in that first photo?



It doesn't even look like croc to me, does it?


----------



## lily25

audreylita said:


> Is it me or is there something peculiar with the skin on the croc in that first photo?





HermesNewbie said:


> Yes, it does look a bit odd.





lulilu said:


> It doesn't even look like croc to me, does it?



My friends and I all agreed it must be a prop, not a real H bag, probably a lookalike with croc embossed leather. Personally I don't think it is real leather at all.


----------



## KathyB

audreylita said:


> Is it me or is there something peculiar with the skin on the croc in that first photo?



Yes, there is no symmetry to it.


----------



## Jahpson

could it just be the angle of the photo? how about the other bags?


----------



## burberrydebbie

My husband thinks its hilarious how many Hermes (or fake hermes?) bags I can point out in an hour of Housewives of NYC, Beverly Hills, etc.


----------



## audreylita

Jahpson said:


> could it just be the angle of the photo? how about the other bags?



It looks like pressed plastic to me.  I own croc and gator H and my bags look nothing like whatever this is.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## paper_flowers

although i know nothing about hermes bags and have never owned one, i DID see a girl on the show "tabatha takes over" with one last night. i don't know what kind but it was a camel color


----------



## lolakitten

Watching an old eppisode of SATC (3/13) & Carrie is wearing a gold Pegass cadena on a leather necklace.


----------



## H_addict

hermesfsh said:


> slightly ot but doesn't storing bags, including croc, under bright light damage/fade them? I know it's been discussed many times on here and i've discussed this with my sa too, who says that they only do it for short periods and scarf displays are changed regularly for this reason. Then again maybe tamara doesn't know/care as she displays hers like in the boutique:


I am sure the lights in the cases were turned on for/during filming. I am sure she doesn't leave the cases lit at all times. It's like with any closet, you turn off the lights before you leave the closet, no?





View attachment 1526864


----------



## bobobob

*Baseball Wives * Season 1, Episode 7


----------



## bobobob

Next episode of *Baseball Wives *


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bobobob said:


> Next episode of *Baseball Wives *



jesus... why is a birkin in the fire?? was it fake?


----------



## bobobob

Jane by Design
Episode: The Birkin


----------



## IFFAH

^^^Omigod, what happen?


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Atlanta (Sunday's episode)


----------



## bobobob

IFFAH said:


> ^^^Omigod, what happen?


 
_Baseball Wives_  Episode 8  Kicked Off The Island (from VH1)

The ladies go out for one final night of fun, cough, fun, and after a couple drinks, Anna takes a jab at Cherie for getting around. Cherie, who is happily married, gets upset, obviously, even though Anna swears she was joking. Cherie fires back, attacking Anna for wearing fur, so Anna retaliates by throwing Cheries Birkin bag (retail value: $15,000) on the fire.


----------



## audreylita

BirkinLady said:


> very sorry but this bag is definitely authentic crocodile. and for sure, hermès



Very sorry but I am entitled to my opinion and this bag looks nothing like my croc birkin or any of the crocodile (or alligator skin) Hermes bags in my closets. 

And I have more than a few.


----------



## martiniandlace

audreylita said:


> Very sorry but I am entitled to my opinion and this bag looks nothing like my croc birkin or any of the crocodile (or alligator skin) Hermes bags in my closets.
> 
> And I have more than a few.


Yup!.... I have quite a number of crocodile bags -unfortunately only one hermes croc (for now!). I own however quite a few non-hermes (Dior etc) and I have never seen scales quite like these in my life. The material looks plastic...doesnt even look like leather. Even the Chanel bags in the closet look really suspicious! They look just like really hideous fakes...


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobobob said:


> Next episode of *Baseball Wives *


 
OMG! this is why I hate reality TV especially the basketball and baseball wives franchise as well as love and hip hop. The things those women do on these shows is tasteless and so not classy. They all own the best designer duds but they do nothing that exhibits class.


----------



## SassieMe

ilovenicebags said:


> OMG! this is why I hate reality TV especially the basketball and baseball wives franchise as well as love and hip hop. The things those women do on these shows is tasteless and so not classy. They all own the best designer duds but they do nothing that exhibits class.



I agree - but on some of the other sub-forums, they point out that these ladies wear a lot of fakes!    With those grainy photos it's hard to tell!


----------



## ilovenicebags

SassieMe said:


> I agree - but on some of the other sub-forums, they point out that these ladies wear a lot of fakes!  With those grainy photos it's hard to tell!


 
True. Good point, but if thats a real birkin, my heart will slowly sink. What a waste of beauty. If its a fake, let it burn.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> It looks like pressed plastic to me.  I own croc and gator H and my bags look nothing like whatever this is.



fake looking, nothing like "the real thing"


----------



## audreylita

prettychic said:


> fake looking, nothing like "the real thing"



I have a kelly alligator in ficelle which is the closest in color to this bag and it is not one plain flat color throughout.  Yes it's one color but it has _dimension._  This bag looks almost one dimensional and flat.  Really, I've seen better fakes.


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> I have a kelly alligator in ficelle which is the closest in color to this bag and it is not one plain flat color throughout.  Yes it's one color but it has _dimension._  This bag looks almost one dimensional and flat.  Really, I've seen better fakes.



It is horrible and shows a lack of awareness, I don't know how she is not embarrassed, but on second thought, I am sure the "producers" and "stylists" know their intended audience.....hmmmmmm


----------



## SassieMe

ilovenicebags said:


> True. Good point, but if thats a real birkin, my heart will slowly sink. What a waste of beauty. *If its a fake, let it burn.*



:giggles:


----------



## IFFAH

bobobob said:


> _Baseball Wives_  Episode 8  Kicked Off The Island (from VH1)
> 
> The ladies go out for one final night of fun, cough, fun, and after a couple drinks, Anna takes a jab at Cherie for getting around. Cherie, who is happily married, gets upset, obviously, even though Anna swears she was joking. Cherie fires back, attacking Anna for wearing fur, so Anna retaliates by throwing Cheries Birkin bag (retail value: $15,000) on the fire.



Such a sadist act even if that Birkin is a fake. They both need to have personal consultation with a doctor specializing in mental disorder.

Thank you, bobobob for the screen pics!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The character Melanie carried a faux pink croc Birkin to church on the recent episode of The Game;  it was a very obvious fake.  Someone sitting next to them in the scene mentioned that she was carrying a $30k purse.


----------



## good life

paper_flowers said:


> although i know nothing about hermes bags and have never owned one, i DID see a girl on the show "tabatha takes over" with one last night. i don't know what kind but it was a camel color



That bag was totally a fake!!! I mean, come on, look at the girl and where she works (nothing against receptionists and working...) but she can't even manage to wear closed-toed shoes for more than an hour? BTW, she ended up being asked to take time off = getting fired. There's no way that bag was real.


----------



## QnBee9

Anna Benson is crazy.  Why would you ruin a birkin?


----------



## Florasun

IFFAH said:


> Such a sadist act even if that Birkin is a fake. They both need to have personal consultation with a doctor specializing in mental disorder.
> 
> Thank you, bobobob for the screen pics!


TBH, that could be said about almost anybody that appears on a reality tv show!:couch:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BirkinLady said:


> I own 37 Porosus Birkins. It's just the angle and quality of the picture. I know this Lady and she knows Hermès. She would never wear a Fake.



your collection sounds marvelous. why don't you post some of your own exotic birkins so we can compare? we all would love the eye candy


----------



## martiniandlace

LamborghiniGirl said:


> your collection sounds marvelous. why don't you post some of your own exotic birkins so we can compare? we all would love the eye candy


Oooh!!! 37 exotics!!...Yes please! Good point, L.Girl.


----------



## Mindi B

BirkinLady said:


> *I own 37 Porosus Birkins*. It's just the angle and quality of the picture. I know this Lady and she knows Hermès. She would never wear a Fake.



Um. . . wow.


----------



## BirkinLady

will make a fotoshooting with my babys, be patient ladys 
I live in Paris and collect them for 12 years now.


----------



## spit_fire69

37 Porosus Crocs....! And to think I used to be impressed by 1! Wow....that's worth a small island in the Pacific not to mention a dedicated and uberstrong relationship with H! Do you have any with diamonds? I really can't wait to see the pics.....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BirkinLady said:


> I own 37 Porosus Birkins. It's just the angle and quality of the picture. I know this Lady and she knows Hermès. She would never wear a Fake.



Wow -- that's quite a collection!

Just out of curiosity - since you know Marlo - does she visit tPF?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## heelsandhope

BirkinLady said:


> I own 37 Porosus Birkins. It's just the angle and quality of the picture. I know this Lady and she knows Hermès. She would never wear a Fake.



Oh my goodness, congrats! I hope you post pics so we (or at least I) can live vicariously! That's the largest collection of porous I've ever heard of!


----------



## serene

any idea when that episode (with a burning birkin) will run?


----------



## audreylita

BirkinLady said:


> I own 37 Porosus Birkins. It's just the angle and quality of the picture. I know this Lady and she knows Hermès. She would never wear a Fake.



37?  Wow.  Waiting for photos!


----------



## paper_flowers

good life said:


> That bag was totally a fake!!! I mean, come on, look at the girl and where she works (nothing against receptionists and working...) but she can't even manage to wear closed-toed shoes for more than an hour? BTW, she ended up being asked to take time off = getting fired. There's no way that bag was real.



well, i didn't want to sound like a complete snob but yes, i figured it was fake due to most of the reasons you stated above  glad i'm not the only one who thought that


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Atlanta
Episode 13: Make It Rain Down in Africa


----------



## EMEN

I know those photos are old...(o my...SATC is "OLD"????), but I was watching SATC for the ....time, and I spotted those H item...I think none of them has been already posted..


First: Charlotte with a cadenas bag (with matching H watch?)


----------



## EMEN

Carrie with an Hermes plaid in a deleted scene from the last episode


----------



## EMEN

Miranda with a jige...


----------



## EMEN

Carrie with a blu B.


----------



## EMEN

Are those red twyllies?


----------



## audreylita

EMEN said:


> I know those photos are old...(o my...SATC is "OLD"????), but I was watching SATC for the ....time, and I spotted those H item...I think none of them has been already posted..
> 
> 
> First: Charlotte with a cadenas bag (with matching H watch?)



I've lost count how many times I've seen SATC and continue to spot H items I hadn't seen before. (and I met Pat Fields last week!!)

Also got my husband hooked on the show as well but he doesn't want me to tell anybody.  

:couch:


----------



## Nola

^^Mine too!!!!


----------



## martiniandlace

audreylita said:


> I've lost count how many times I've seen SATC and continue to spot H items I hadn't seen before. (and I met Pat Fields last week!!)
> 
> Also got my husband hooked on the show as well but he doesn't want me to tell anybody.
> 
> :couch:


Pat Fields is a fashion visionary. She boldly went where no one had been before in fashion with SATC. I am still humbled and awed by her fashion choices.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> I've lost count how many times I've seen SATC and continue to spot H items I hadn't seen before. (and I met Pat Fields last week!!)
> 
> Also got my husband hooked on the show as well but he doesn't want me to tell anybody.
> 
> :couch:



sigh, i could have watched and been hooked on 6 more seasons of SATC, i still mourn the ending. movies just can't show character evolution like the seasons could, as well as their fashion evolution. i never tire of watching reruns  what was it like meeting Patricia Fields?!


----------



## Laziza

Marlo is a Lady?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## EMEN

That tv show was definitely one of the best tv show ever. Well...it was THE best tv show ever....
And it really changed the fashion, too, IMO!






audreylita said:


> I've lost count how many times I've seen SATC and continue to spot H items I hadn't seen before. (and I met Pat Fields last week!!)
> 
> Also got my husband hooked on the show as well but he doesn't want me to tell anybody.
> 
> :couch:


----------



## audreylita

LamborghiniGirl said:


> sigh, i could have watched and been hooked on 6 more seasons of SATC, i still mourn the ending. movies just can't show character evolution like the seasons could, as well as their fashion evolution. i never tire of watching reruns  what was it like meeting Patricia Fields?!



She was very real and unaffected.  I had a great conversation with her.  Her personal style is nothing like the work she's done on screen.  She is totally downtown, a mix and match mish mosh of styles.  It worked on her.  It would not have worked on anyone else.


----------



## mustangsammy

The ex-wife carries a red birkin in the second or third episode of House of Lies...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sorry no photos, but I spotted a few H pieces on Heather, the new woman on The Real Housewives of OC. She was carrying a Jige in one scene and wearing a black Clic Clac in another scene. I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot more H on her!


----------



## bobobob

The Real Housewives of Orange County
Season 7 Episode 2: "Southern Hospitality"


----------



## Lutz

mustangsammy said:


> The ex-wife carries a red birkin in the second or third episode of House of Lies...


 
Thanks, dear, for the intel on House of Lies. 


Season 1 episode 2, a client:






Season 1 episode 5, the ex-wife:


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

I don't have pictures, but on the Home Shopping Network today the show host was wearing a brown CdC with GHW.  (during the 2pm Lancome cosmetics show).


----------



## macaroonchica93

Drake & Josh, there was an episode when Josh's Girlfriend's Mom  carried a black box Kelly


----------



## mustangsammy

Aw that's right, great pics! I saw the ex-wife carrying it again on last night's epidode.. looks like it's going to be a "regular" on the show 



Lutz said:


> Thanks, dear, for the intel on House of Lies.
> 
> 
> Season 1 episode 2, a client:
> 
> 
> Season 1 episode 5, the ex-wife:


----------



## IFFAH

As I was watching *Kim and Kourtney Take New York Season 2*, Ep 9. Spot a Orange, Potiron or Capucine Kelly GHW on a passer-by strolling behind the Kardashians sisters. Whoever you are,  how the Kelly is stretched out!

From 01:54



Pap. shot (sorry, not the best shot:shame,


----------



## tanya123spa

bobobob said:
			
		

> The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Episode 13: Make It Rain Down in Africa



This episode is the reason why I think those RHOA ladies carry fakes? Who would take a real Birkin on an African safari or to an orphanage? That does not make sense to me. I admit I am no expert, but those bags don't look real at all.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## IFFAH

During Kim Fairytale Wedding (an oldie when Mrs Kim now become Miss Kim). At the wedding shower, there was a Noir Boxcalf Constance PHW and a Birkin on 2 guests. It's more exciting seeing Hermes on guests than on Kardashians.


----------



## martiniandlace

Lutz said:


> Thanks, dear, for the intel on House of Lies.
> 
> 
> Season 1 episode 2, a client:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604833
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 episode 5, the ex-wife:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604834


Interesting...Is it me or are both H bags unopened?. The bags are locked as if they dont need to reach into their bags for anything. Props to signify status?? Hmmm....


----------



## audreylita

Apparently a purse party was set up for the HONJ that was for knock off bags.  And it wasn't just for a single brand of handbag.  Which makes me wonder if the producers of these shows aren't somehow involved and perhaps setting up similar handbag parties for the housewives shows around the country.

:wondering


----------



## Midge S

> Interesting...Is it me or are both H bags unopened?. The bags are locked as if they dont need to reach into their bags for anything. Props to signify status?? Hmmm....


  My guess is they are loaners (or deeply discounted) from Hermes and that they were given very specific instructions on how to handle them.   I suspect they are product placement, not true to life working props.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

It's a Brad Brad World, season 1, episode 6.  Outside the Dsquared² men's show in Milan.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 1.


----------



## bobobob

Shahs Of Sunset Season 1 Episode 1


----------



## Lutz

bobobob said:


> Shahs Of Sunset Season 1 Episode 1


 


Thanks, *bobobob*.


----------



## bobobob

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## bobobob

Bethennt Ever After Season 3 Episode 3


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tanya123spa said:


> This episode is the reason why I think those RHOA ladies carry fakes? Who would take a real Birkin on an African safari or to an orphanage? That does not make sense to me. I admit I am no expert, but those bags don't look real at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I agree. Marlo traveled with several Birkins. It was a bit ridiculous. If I was taking a trip like that, I might travel with an Evelyne, but definitely not a Birkin.


----------



## aerinha

On Ringer, Siobahn had an etoupe birkin two episodes ago and I think Bridget had a black birkin but they showed it so fast I couldn't be sure.

I always think Blair on Gossip Gril should have a Kelly on her arm, but she never does.  Serena's mom often has Hermes though.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 2.


----------



## Jadeite

HermesNewbie said:


> I agree. Marlo traveled with several Birkins. It was a bit ridiculous. If I was taking a trip like that, I might travel with an Evelyne, but definitely not a Birkin.


 

guess it's a bit like the ladies who put their big bang bling in the bank vault and have copies made which they will use instead.


----------



## fashionistaO

Million dollar listing, recent episode, couple of real estate brokers, carrying 35/blk/GHW.


----------



## heelsandhope

aerinha said:


> On Ringer, Siobahn had an etoupe birkin two episodes ago and I think Bridget had a black birkin but they showed it so fast I couldn't be sure.
> 
> I always think Blair on Gossip Gril should have a Kelly on her arm, but she never does.  Serena's mom often has Hermes though.



Haha, I ALWAYS think Blair should be carrying a Kelly especially when she was trying to BE the new Grace Kelly during her engagement to the Monaco prince. Glad someone else thinks the same.

Also, is this a Kelly? I was watching an old episode of Arrested Development and Portia De Rossi's character totes this around for a few scenes.


----------



## Lutz

Million Dollar Listing New York, seaon 1, episode 2.  Tamara, real estate agent.


----------



## nazaluke

On the* Young and the Restless* today, Nikki Newman was carrying a *Birkin* (gold, I think)


----------



## fashionistaO

Fairly Legal, aired Friday - 'Bait & Switch' 03/30/12.

Kate's stepmon, leaves Judge Nicastro's office carring a (indigo?) 40B/GHW fully closed and seems very very light, no files eh^ ... product placement!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

fashionistaO said:


> Fairly Legal, aired Friday - 'Bait & Switch' 03/30/12.
> 
> Kate's stepmon, leaves Judge Nicastro's office carring a (indigo?) 40B/GHW fully closed and seems very very light, no files eh^ ... product placement!


 

Thanks, dear. 


Fairly Legal, season 2, episode 3.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I was watching the Styling June or something like that on VH1 yesterday. Its stylist June Ambrose's reality show. There was tons of H. Several CDC's, a couple different birkins, and a CDC belt (worn by Trina the rapper).


----------



## IFFAH

Below is a video of gay marriage proposal. One of the diners had a Kelly Dog on her.


----------



## aerinha

heelsandhope said:


> Haha, I ALWAYS think Blair should be carrying a Kelly especially when she was trying to BE the new Grace Kelly during her engagement to the Monaco prince. Glad someone else thinks the same.
> 
> Also, is this a Kelly? I was watching an old episode of Arrested Development and Portia De Rossi's character totes this around for a few scenes.



I am not an expert, but it looks like a Kelly.  If not, maybe it is a Chanel bag with that quilting?


----------



## Roo Cambonne

I have posted these in the Lindy thread but thought it would be a good idea to put them into here too. It is a meeting with Jean-Claude Ellena (creator of Hermes Jardin fragrances) and Catherine Fulconis (Hermes a divisional CEO) discussing the devlopement of the latest jardin, and is fascinating to watch. 


(View from 12.40 into the clip)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeBoG...e_gdata_player

And is continued here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq2kS...e_gdata_player

It's such an intereresting study in smells role in memory that the rest of episodes are well worth a watch.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 1.


----------



## bobobob

*The Real Housewives of Vancouver
Season 1 Episode 1 *


----------



## Lutz

bobobob said:


> *The Real Housewives of Vancouver*
> *Season 1 Episode 1 *


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 2.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 3.


----------



## bags to die for

The latest Smash episode with Uma Thurman as a guest star. She uses an ebene?/toile 35 Kelly Lakis phw - I'm guessing it's hers!


----------



## tabasc0

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 3.



WOW!! There's H everywhere!!!!


----------



## bobobob

*House of Consignment 
Season 1 Episode 5 *


----------



## bobobob

*House of Consignment 
Season 1 Episode 6 *


----------



## Heatherlite

bags to die for said:


> The latest Smash episode with Uma Thurman as a guest star. She uses an ebene?/toile 35 Kelly Lakis phw - I'm guessing it's hers!


She has such great style


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## bobobob

*House of Consignment 
Season 1 Episode 8*


----------



## Julide

Styled By June on VH1 has tons of H!!! Every scene!! I am totally addicted!!!


----------



## BalLVLover

Heatherlite said:


> She has such great style


 
She was also wearing a Magic Kelly scarf (the white/orange colorway) in one rehersal scene (actually the same one in my avatar right now:giggles.


----------



## fashionistaO

Giada wearing a H gold constance belt guest stars w/ Bobby on rachael ray show.
She cooks simple maranara sauce, no knife skills needed.

Airdate: 04/26/12


----------



## Midge S

Julia Louis Dreyfus's character on VEEP was carrying a black kelly - looked like box with GHW - on last night's show. 

And on GCB  Gigi (Annie Potts) was wearing a wide enamel, maybe clous en trompe. but it was fleeting.


----------



## hunniesochic

I saw a few B from the season finale of Big Rich Texas.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lutz

bags to die for said:


> The latest Smash episode with Uma Thurman as a guest star. She uses an ebene?/toile 35 Kelly Lakis phw - I'm guessing it's hers!


 
Thanks, *bags to die for*. 

Smash, season 1, episode 11.


----------



## namie

For those of you who watch Japanese drama, in the drama Strawberry Night, the lead actress goes about crime fighting in a Birkin 35 Box.


----------



## IFFAH

namie said:


> For those of you who watch Japanese drama, in the drama Strawberry Night, the lead actress goes about crime fighting in a Birkin 35 Box.



I recently started watching this drama. It was a *Rouge H Boxcalf Birkin 30 GHW*, must be belonging to her.

Here is a close-up of the* Rouge H Boxcalf Birkin GHW* starting from 01:06,


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 5.


----------



## tooshies

IFFAH said:


> I recently started watching this drama. It was a *Rouge H Boxcalf Birkin 30 GHW*, must be belonging to her.
> 
> Here is a close-up of the* Rouge H Boxcalf Birkin GHW* starting from 01:06,




Thanks so much for informing us of this drama, I just started watching it 

I think it's Rouge H Box HAC 32 GHW rather than B30...the proportions of the bag carried in the series seem like those of taller, slimmer HAC...I think it looks too big for B30. 
It looks stunning on her!

I have the exact same bag just with PHW, and mine looks like that batwinged

It looks too new to be a 3 year old, beat up, well-loved bag it's supposed to be though!


----------



## IFFAH

tooshies said:


> Thanks so much for informing us of this drama, I just started watching it
> 
> I think it's Rouge H Box HAC 32 GHW rather than B30...the proportions of the bag carried in the series seem like those of taller, slimmer HAC...I think it looks too big for B30.
> It looks stunning on her!
> 
> I have the exact same bag just with PHW, and mine looks like that batwinged
> 
> It looks too new to be a 3 year old, beat up, well-loved bag it's supposed to be though!



Thank you, *tooshies*. Your HAC must be in wonderful condition with a beautiful patina even being a 3 year old. One of the beauty of boxcalf.

It looks more like a HAC to me now. I love, love, Rouge H Boxcalf. Rouge H Boxcalf is a must-have imho and it looks great with phw/ghw and in any styles! I'm so glad to see a Rouge H Boxcalf Kelly in the new Le Monde 2012! Takeuchi Yoko http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Takeuchi_Yukolooks great with her HAC.


Another video of this drama,



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-414.html#post21769389


----------



## blythediva

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 5.



Yeah, i watch that show just to see all the goodies!  Looks like Jodi has many Birkins and I saw she has a croc too.  She even took one of her Birkins to buy grocery in Chinatown.


----------



## Seedlessplum

I watched this drama every friday night on TV.
She has a beautiful bag.
But somehow it feel kinda weird that she carried it everywhere she went, even to crime scenes!
Hermes sponsors the drama?



IFFAH said:


> Thank you, *tooshies*. Your HAC must be in wonderful condition with a beautiful patina even being a 3 year old. One of the beauty of boxcalf.
> 
> It looks more like a HAC to me now. I love, love, Rouge H Boxcalf. Rouge H Boxcalf is a must-have imho and it looks great with phw/ghw and in any styles! I'm so glad to see a Rouge H Boxcalf Kelly in the new Le Monde 2012! Takeuchi Yoko looks great with her HAC.
> 
> 
> Another video of this drama,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717378


----------



## IFFAH

Seedlessplum said:


> I watched this drama every friday night on TV.
> She has a beautiful bag.
> But somehow it feel kinda weird that she carried it everywhere she went, even to crime scenes!
> Hermes sponsors the drama?



It's her own HAC. Like our local The Ultimatum drama which co-stars Zoe Tay and Fann Wong.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## tooshies

IFFAH said:


> Thank you, *tooshies*. *Your HAC must be in wonderful condition with a beautiful patina even being a 3 year old. One of the beauty of boxcalf.*
> 
> It looks more like a HAC to me now. I love, love, Rouge H Boxcalf. Rouge H Boxcalf is a must-have imho and it looks great with phw/ghw and in any styles! I'm so glad to see a Rouge H Boxcalf Kelly in the new Le Monde 2012! Takeuchi Yoko looks great with her HAC.
> 
> 
> Another video of this drama,



^^HAC is SO similar to B especially when batwinged like that, SAs who don't already know I have a HAC think it's B35 since they almost look identical. I only noticed because I have the same one! 

Thank you! I was actually talking about the heroine's HAC when I said it was supposed to be 3 years old(apparently, the HAC is supposed to be a 3 year-old-beat-up bag that she got as a gift to herself when she received a promotion to be where she is now 3 years ago. This drama is based on a series of mystery novels and it's apparently explained there.) Mine is older than that, but I just got it back from H spa and she's as good as new!

I just watched the entire episodes and the special episode over the weekend! Now I'm a red/GHW  convert! Now I want a B30 in Rougeh H Boxcalf with GHW even though I have 2 rouge H bags in box! LOL I blame it on the gorgeous Takeuchi Yoko! 


Yes! My SA was saying that they'll probably receive something in rouge H box because it was featured in Le Monde...!!!


----------



## byotch123

Desperate Housewives series finale. Dana Delany's character carrying a black Kelly.


----------



## audreylita

byotch123 said:


> Desperate Housewives series finale. Dana Delany's character carrying a black Kelly.



Yup.  Katherine was carrying a black box leather kelly in what appeared to be a vintage 32 cm.  In beautiful condition.  I'll have to rewind the DVR to get a clearer definitive view.


----------



## Bubbles86

All the real Housewives shows (beverly hills, Atalanta city , new Hersey etc) the cast members are carrying birkins, do you think Hermes has some sort of endorsement agreement with the show


----------



## HermesFSH

audreylita said:


> Yup.  Katherine was carrying a black box leather kelly in what appeared to be a vintage 32 cm.  In beautiful condition.  I'll have to rewind the DVR to get a clearer definitive view.



I spotted it too! 

Love the fact the character just came back from Paris and is now rich, (selling frozen French pastries to the French!), and carrying Hermes!!


----------



## audreylita

HermesFSH said:


> I spotted it too!
> 
> Love the fact the character just came back from Paris and is now rich, (selling frozen French pastries to the French!), and carrying Hermes!!



I thought maybe the dress was a French designer too but had no clue who it might have been.


----------



## Lutz

byotch123 said:


> Desperate Housewives series finale. Dana Delany's character carrying a black Kelly.


 



audreylita said:


> Yup. Katherine was carrying a black box leather kelly in what appeared to be a vintage 32 cm. In beautiful condition. I'll have to rewind the DVR to get a clearer definitive view.


 


HermesFSH said:


> Love the fact the character just came back from Paris and is now rich, (selling frozen French pastries to the French!), and carrying Hermes!!




Love the show.


----------



## byotch123

Lutz said:


> Love the show.



Yes great show. A little sad it's over. =(


----------



## ilovenicebags

The commercial for the Food Network Star feature the lady chef (dont know her name) wearing a H belt.


----------



## ilovenicebags

tooshies said:


> ^^HAC is SO similar to B especially when batwinged like that, SAs who don't already know I have a HAC think it's B35 since they almost look identical. I only noticed because I have the same one!
> 
> Thank you! I was actually talking about the heroine's HAC when I said it was supposed to be 3 years old(apparently, the HAC is supposed to be a 3 year-old-beat-up bag that she got as a gift to herself when she received a promotion to be where she is now 3 years ago. This drama is based on a series of mystery novels and it's apparently explained there.) Mine is older than that, but I just got it back from H spa and she's as good as new!
> 
> I just watched the entire episodes and the special episode over the weekend! Now I'm a red/GHW  convert! Now I want a B30 in Rougeh H Boxcalf with GHW even though I have 2 rouge H bags in box! LOL I blame it on the gorgeous Takeuchi Yoko!
> 
> 
> Yes! My SA was saying that they'll probably receive something in rouge H box because it was featured in Le Monde...!!!


 
Im really bummed you cant get a HAC in 28 or 32 anymore. I would have loved one in black with ghw.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 3.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 4.


----------



## bobobob

Mrs. Eastwood & Company


----------



## bobobob

sorry about the quality 

*Bethenny Ever After 
Season 3 Episode 15*


----------



## bobobob

Mrs. Eastwood Bonus: Bringing Home Birkin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktR8q_7w0g8&list=UUj7V_ikJOXO9RC8at6kYfHQ&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

bobobob said:


> sorry about the quality
> 
> *Bethenny Ever After *
> *Season 3 Episode 15*


 
Thank you.  Looking forward to watch Bethenny move into her new apartment.


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 12


----------



## Lutz

Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 13.

I think it is a croc.


----------



## MrGoyard

bobobob said:


> Mrs. Eastwood & Company


----------



## MrGoyard

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Vancouver, season 1, episode 5.


 Love the Birkins and Mary. Jody;


----------



## Lutz

MrVuitton said:


> Love the Birkins and Mary. Jody;


----------



## QnBee9

I wonder how many birkins Bethany has.


----------



## Lutz

bobobob said:


> sorry about the quality
> 
> *Bethenny Ever After **Season 3 Episode 15*


 


QnBee9 said:


> I wonder how many birkins Bethany has.


 
In addition to bobobob's snapshot, I also took another one of Bethenny's new dressing room for our case study.


----------



## QnBee9

I count 5 there but I know I have seen her w a white and w the eutope in a pic above. So that is at least 7.


----------



## roman_holiday

Lutz said:


> Bethenny Ever After, season 3, episode 12


Interesting, looks like she has a clochette tied to the handle of her KP. Never seen this before


----------



## Donna D

Howard Stern's wife, whose name I did not get, wore a silver CDC bracelet in her appearance on The View today. Sorry about the name; I don't really follow Howard Stern, but the bracelet was beautiful. Also, she talks with her hands a lot, to the point of being distracting. I was trying to catch glimpses of her bracelet, but her moving hands were making me dizzy. Sorry, no screen shop. I am not that accomplished.


----------



## Lutz

Donna D said:


> Howard Stern's wife, whose name I did not get, wore a silver CDC bracelet in her appearance on The View today. Sorry about the name; I don't really follow Howard Stern, but the bracelet was beautiful. Also, she talks with her hands a lot, to the point of being distracting. I was trying to catch glimpses of her bracelet, but her moving hands were making me dizzy. Sorry, no screen shop. I am not that accomplished.


 
Thank you, Donna. 

Mrs. Beth Ostrosky Stern on ABC's "The View", 4 June 2012.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Mrs. Eastwood & Company



I just wanna cry.... :cry:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

on Georgetown Cupcakes, the two sisters who own the shops go to NYC to open a new shop wearing matching Rose Tyrien Evelynes the whole time!


----------



## ilovenicebags

There have been a couple of h bracelets spotted on pretty little liars. Season 3 episode 1, Aria's mother was wearing a Kelly dog with ghw, couldn't tell the color of the leather. Also season 2 episode 3 Emily is wearing a black with phw CDC. Interesting considering this show is suppose to be a teenage drama. Yes I am an adult and I watch it, it's entertaining.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One of the NY housewives had a Birkin on the show last week- might have been Etoupe, I'm not sure.


----------



## fashionistaO

It belonged to Avivia(sp?) w/the 'Countess'(or ex-countess) @ the park sipping coffee, I think it's a 40... 
Can experts confirm the size 



Madam Bijoux said:


> One of the NY housewives had a Birkin on the show last week- might have been Etoupe, I'm not sure.


----------



## bobobob

*Giuliana and Bill S5 E10 "What Happens in Cabo..."*


----------



## Julide

LamborghiniGirl said:


> on Georgetown Cupcakes, the two sisters who own the shops go to NYC to open a new shop wearing matching Rose Tyrien Evelynes the whole time!



I saw that too!!!!


----------



## Lutz

ilovenicebags said:


> There have been a couple of h bracelets spotted on pretty little liars. Season 3 episode 1, Aria's mother was wearing a Kelly dog with ghw, couldn't tell the color of the leather. Also season 2 episode 3 Emily is wearing a black with phw CDC. Interesting considering this show is suppose to be a teenage drama. Yes I am an adult and I watch it, it's entertaining.


 
You are so good to spot the Kelly dog in Pretty Little Liars season 3 episode 1. The scene is in dim light.


----------



## Lutz

Madam Bijoux said:


> One of the NY housewives had a Birkin on the show last week- might have been Etoupe, I'm not sure.


 


fashionistaO said:


> It belonged to Avivia(sp?) w/the 'Countess'(or ex-countess) @ the park sipping coffee, I think it's a 40...
> Can experts confirm the size


 
Thank you, ladies. 


Aviva in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 1. According to her bio on Bravo.com, she is 5'10".


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 2.

LuAnn (first pic) and Aviva (2nd).


----------



## Jadeite

Ladies, you are an amazing bunch.. How did you even find those scenes described and managed a screen capture?


----------



## bobobob

Giuliana and Bill Season 5 Episode 2


----------



## ilovenicebags

Lutz said:


> You are so good to spot the Kelly dog in Pretty Little Liars season 3 episode 1. The scene is in dim light.



Ella is wearing it again in this weeks episode when she is grading tests. There is a clearer shot as well. I love this show. Lol


----------



## Lutz

Body of Proof, season 2, episode 11.  

The victim's stepmother.


----------



## Chrisy

Lutz said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> Aviva in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 1. According to her bio on Bravo.com, she is 5'10".


 
May I asked if this is an Etoupe Birkin?  TIA.


----------



## Alegory

"Jane by design "
Episode 3 
It's all about orange ostrich birkin
Andie mcdogh has a black Kelly in box 
Fake right !


----------



## Lutz

Chrisy said:


> May I asked if this is an Etoupe Birkin? TIA.


 
The stitiching does not appear white.  Could it be etain which comes with tone on tone stitches?

Mind you...I am very very bad at identifying colours.


----------



## Lutz

ilovenicebags said:


> Ella is wearing it again in this weeks episode when she is grading tests. There is a clearer shot as well. I love this show. Lol


 
Yes, in Pretty Little Liars, season 3, episode 2. Thank you, ilovenicebags.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Chrisy

Lutz said:


> The stitiching does not appear white. Could it be etain which comes with tone on tone stitches?
> 
> Mind you...I am very very bad at identifying colours.


 
Thanks Lutz!!!  Thanks again for all the eye candy


----------



## Lutz

Chrisy said:


> May I asked if this is an Etoupe Birkin? TIA.


 
Dear Chrisy, Earlier I said that Aviva's Birkin could be etain. Now I am having second thoughts. 

Aviva in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 3.














Sonja:


----------



## lulilu

Lutz, I think you are right -- looks etoupe to me.  Brown waxing and white stitching?  I think that's what I see.


----------



## Chrisy

Lutz said:


> Dear Chrisy, Earlier I said that Aviva's Birkin could be etain. Now I am having second thoughts.
> 
> Aviva in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonja:


 
*Lutz, *thank you so much for clarifying.  Am researching on the color of etoupe vs. etain.  Sure would like to see a color between etoupe and etain from H in the future.  I really like the picture of that etoupe bag.  Thanks again!


----------



## QnBee9

Jane by design episode 11 has a black birkin in the beginning of the episode.


----------



## mustangsammy

Lutz said:


>




Watching this episode, the scales on Sonja's birkin look quite large


----------



## prettychic

mustangsammy said:


> Watching this episode, the scales on Sonja's birkin look quite large


That's why I thought it looks like a fake???? Or, maybe nilo????It is for sure not porosous croc, but even size looked off and shape!


----------



## bobobob

Keeping Up with the Kardashians season 7 episode 6


----------



## HermesFSH

Did anyone notice the "Kelly" the lady was carrying in Dallas? Didnt think it was authentic...

Sorry for screenshot being so small, on an iPad!


----------



## QnBee9

Scott Disick is holding a Birkin when he gets off the plane

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enner-refuses-speak-meeting-ex-boyfriend.html


----------



## bobobob

*The Real Housewives of New York City Season 5 Episode 5 *


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

prettychic said:


> That's why I thought it looks like a fake???? Or, maybe nilo????It is for sure not porosous croc, but even size looked off and shape!



i agree... when i saw the episode i thinking, fake, or the biggest scaled crocodile ever!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Season 2 episode 3 of pretty little liars. Emily is wearing a black with phw CDC. Later in the episode Aria's mom is wearing it.


----------



## mustangsammy

prettychic said:


> That's why I thought it looks like a fake????  Or, maybe nilo????It is for sure not porosous croc, but even size  looked off and shape!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> i agree... when i saw the episode i thinking, fake, or the biggest scaled crocodile ever!!



eeek- the bag made another appearance on last night's episode! Definitely a fake. I wonder if she knows?


----------



## Lvgirl71

HermesFSH said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice the "Kelly" the lady was carrying in Dallas? Didnt think it was authentic...
> 
> Sorry for screenshot being so small, on an iPad!



I think it is!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## hermeshunter

Sonya on RHONY had a croc/gator that looked really fake.I will look for a photo . It was awful!


----------



## bobobob

Keeping Up with the Kardashians Season 7, Episode 9


----------



## bobobob

HGTV Special: Million Dollar Closets - Kris Jenner


----------



## QnBee9

Kris has a nice birkin collection. I think I have only seen her with the three on the left.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HermesFSH said:


> Did anyone notice the "Kelly" the lady was carrying in Dallas? Didnt think it was authentic...
> 
> Sorry for screenshot being so small, on an iPad!


 
I saw that bag and thought the same thing.


----------



## lulilu

^^^gorgeous closet, but glass doors would be a great addition.


----------



## QnBee9

I like closets with dark wood.


----------



## ABlovesH

Wow Sonja's Birkin on this week's episode of RHofNY looked so bizarre! The scales were HUGE!! I'm really hoping someone chimes in as to the species it is made out of-- I really really hate to think Sonja is carrying a fake.


----------



## tesi

ABlovesH said:


> Wow Sonja's Birkin on this week's episode of RHofNY looked so bizarre! The scales were HUGE!! I'm really hoping someone chimes in as to the species it is made out of-- I really really hate to think Sonja is carrying a fake.



sonja's birkin was absolutely fake....and abominable. 
i wonder why she would appear with such an obvious replica. 
does she think everyone is too stupid to notice?


----------



## ABlovesH

tesi said:


> sonja's birkin was absolutely fake....and abominable.
> i wonder why she would appear with such an obvious replica.
> does she think everyone is too stupid to notice?



I suspect you are right-- I have never, ever seen a Birkin that looks like that. Her co-stars carry Birkins; how could she think they wouldn't notice that her's isn't authentic?? Perhaps she purchased it from a reseller & is clueless as to it's authenticity? I feel bad for her if that's the case.


----------



## Chez Capri

ABlovesH said:


> I suspect you are right-- I have never, ever seen a Birkin that looks like that. Her co-stars carry Birkins; how could she think they wouldn't notice that her's isn't authentic?? Perhaps she purchased it from a reseller & is clueless as to it's authenticity? I feel bad for her if that's the case.



I finally saw what you guys are talking about. The scales are too lined up ... almost looked like a checker board. She may think that anything on her - would come off real. Maybe she doesn't even know how a real croc looks like ... sad. I do like her a lot though.


----------



## yslrg390

ABlovesH said:


> I suspect you are right-- I have never, ever seen a Birkin that looks like that. Her co-stars carry Birkins; how could she think they wouldn't notice that her's isn't authentic?? Perhaps she purchased it from a reseller & is clueless as to it's authenticity? I feel bad for her if that's the case.


I agree. I don't think she is aware that she's carrying a replica. Not sure if this has been posted on the forum but Sonja did an interview with the Mirror and she talks about her Hermes collection. http://bcove.me/6h2vmcuz


----------



## lulilu

yslrg390 said:


> I agree. I don't think she is aware that she's carrying a replica. Not sure if this has been posted on the forum but Sonja did an interview with the Mirror and she talks about her Hermes collection. http://bcove.me/6h2vmcuz



She mentions her H bags have corners that need touching up with a sharpy!!!!


----------



## Lutz

Sonja in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 7.


----------



## JWiseman

OMG Sonja, that thing looks soooo........original


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, that is BAAAAAAAD!  The whole thing is so wrong--shape, handles, sheen, scales!  She _cannot_ not know that this is fake!


----------



## Luvquality

Embarrassingly bad. Yikes.


----------



## prettychic

I am speechless....she needs to read the purse forum and get some knowledge about H...although some celebrities will do everything and anything to get talked about. Could this be her intention???? I refuse to believe she doesn't know this is not authentic, perhaps she just doesn't care and is not into quality or what people think, who knows??? So hard for me to believe she doesn't know...


----------



## hermeshunter

Lutz said:


> Sonja in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 7.



Thank you Lutz! I was unable to post the photos in my post. I cannot imagine that Sonja doesn't know she is carrying a fake. and such an awful fake to boot...


----------



## Lutz

hermeshunter said:


> Thank you Lutz! I was unable to post the photos in my post. I cannot imagine that Sonja doesn't know she is carrying a fake. and such an awful fake to boot...


----------



## Lutz

Project Runway, season 10, episode 1, designer Christopher's workbench.


----------



## Blairbass

My shower curtain looks more like real cro than sonjas birkin! What is she thinking?


----------



## Lvgirl71

hermeshunter said:
			
		

> Thank you Lutz! I was unable to post the photos in my post. I cannot imagine that Sonja doesn't know she is carrying a fake. and such an awful fake to boot...



My goodness that is so fake! I bet though they get people to get  them the bags so they  probably have No clue what is Authentic! If she knew she would be so embarrassed I would think. Yikes!


----------



## QnBee9

Lvgirl71 said:


> My goodness that is so fake! I bet though they get people to get  them the bags so they  probably have No clue what is Authentic! If she knew she would be so embarrassed I would think. Yikes!



Does she have a twitter? Someone should tell her.


----------



## fashionistaO

Re: Sonja -  even DH says there's something wrong with her B...


----------



## Stephanie Tanya

Hi Lutz, thansk for sharing.


----------



## mea_culpa

Lutz said:


> Sonja in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody tell her please...


----------



## baggrl

Such a shame. Sonja is one of my favorites. Why would people who can obviously afford the real thing, settle for a fake? I mean you can even get pre-owned. I just don't get it.


----------



## Lvgirl71

baggrl said:
			
		

> Such a shame. Sonja is one of my favorites. Why would people who can obviously afford the real thing, settle for a fake? I mean you can even get pre-owned. I just don't get it.



Well I remember seeing an episode someone was suing her for millions, she filed Bankruptcy!


----------



## Crusher3200

Honestly, so many Birkins in the Real Housewives of ____.  How are the housewives real? Not everyone can afford Birkins.  This is such a poor presentation and reflection on where ever the show is made because it looks to me like a fake rich haux. What's more interesting should be just your regular run of the mill mixed and diverse group of housewives who are showcased their lives, which no one would actually watch because that would be boring wouldn't it?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Chez Capri

Apparently Taylor Armstrong's Birkin is fake too because someone once reported that she used her Birkins as payment of money her ex-husband owes and it turned out they were fakes. 



Crusher3200 said:


> Honestly, so many Birkins in the Real Housewives of ____.  How are the housewives real? Not everyone can afford Birkins.  This is such a poor presentation and reflection on where ever the show is made because it looks to me like a fake rich haux. What's more interesting should be just your regular run of the mill mixed and diverse group of housewives who are showcased their lives, which no one would actually watch because that would be boring wouldn't it?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Chez Capri said:
			
		

> Apparently Taylor Armstrong's Birkin is fake too because someone once reported that she used her Birkins as payment of money her ex-husband owes and it turned out they were fakes.



For a quick second the thought crossed my mind that she did a one-two-switcheroo between her real ones and knock offs when it came time to hand over her assets to the court. You know, give the real one to her mother or trusted friend to hang onto and hide until things got quieter.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Mindi B said:
			
		

> OMG, that is BAAAAAAAD!  The whole thing is so wrong--shape, handles, sheen, scales!  She cannot not know that this is fake!



Ha! I'm definitely no expert but when I saw the episode I had to give her bag the side-eye because my spidey senses were telling me something was off! Such a shame, Sonja's my fave one on the show! But she's such a good sport about everything- once Millsaps informs  her that the bag is fake Sonja would probably just throw her hands up in the air and laugh about it.


----------



## LoveBracelet

All silver CDC spotted in French news...


----------



## Lutz

Project Runway season 10 episode 4.  Designer Christopher wears a black CDC phw.


----------



## Lutz

The Newsroom, season 1, episode 8.  Jane Fonda plays the CEO of the network's parent company.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

One of the Gallery Girls (Amy I think) had a black Brikin on last night's show.


----------



## buyer010

The images are little blur, but here it is. 



Madam Bijoux said:


> One of the Gallery Girls (Amy I think) had a black Brikin on last night's show.


----------



## Lutz

Madam Bijoux said:


> One of the Gallery Girls (Amy I think) had a black Brikin on last night's show.


 


buyer010 said:


> The images are little blur, but here it is.


 
Thank you for the info and snapshots.


----------



## Lutz

Aviva in the Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 12.


----------



## bags to die for

The Newsroom, episode 8, around the 49 min mark. Jane Fonda with a etoupe birkin


----------



## Chez Capri

Is it me or does Alexis (3rd picture) JPG Birkin looks off ... meanwhile, can anyone tell what color is the Birkin in the 2nd picture? Rose Tyrien or Tosca?


----------



## QnBee9

Allexis's bag looks birkin inspired. Not like an actual birkin.


----------



## fansynancy

QnBee9 said:
			
		

> Allexis's bag looks birkin inspired. Not like an actual birkin.



Her Birkin is fake, just like her diamonds.


----------



## IFFAH

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-595.html

Architecture 101, Korean movie.

A heart-warming bittersweet movie about how we can never forget our 1st love. 

2 students met and fell in love during a university lesson,  "Architecture 101" and met again many years later as working adults.  English subtitle is available via clicking the "Interactive Transcript" below video 2nd icon after 'Share' icon.

Female character, actress Han Ga-In had a Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly 28 and Noir Boxcalf Kelly 32 in this movie. Both belong to her.


Now....thinking back about my first love, aww...so full of youth and romance.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## honeybeez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD5IUZuRA9c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Can anyone tell me the size and color of this girl's marwari in this video here? Thanks.


----------



## dagnypup

IFFAH said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-595.html
> 
> Architecture 101, Korean movie.
> 
> A heart-warming bittersweet movie about how we can never forget our 1st love.
> 
> 2 students met and fell in love during a university lesson,  "Architecture 101" and met again many years later as working adults.  English subtitle is available via clicking the "Interactive Transcript" below video 2nd icon after 'Share' icon.
> 
> Female character, actress Han Ga-In had a Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly 28 and Noir Boxcalf Kelly 32 in this movie. Both belong to her.
> 
> 
> Now....thinking back about my first love, aww...so full of youth and romance.




The actress in the photos you have here is so beautiful!  Thanks for linking the movie -- I will have to watch it.
Cheers,
Dagny


----------



## G Arata

thank you for posting those pics!


----------



## my peko

Korean drama&#65292;Chinese name is &#32051;&#22763;&#30340;&#21697;&#26684;, episode 6.


----------



## ysbooey

&#22899;&#20154;&#25105;&#26368;&#22823;


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of New York City, season 5, episode 14.

Picotin? Carole's?  







Aviva and Reid travelled to St. Barths, despite her fear of flying in small plane.


----------



## my peko

Found out the English name of this Korean drama, "A gentleman's dignity", episode 10.


----------



## KWittman

I thought I spied a MM barenia picotin in the forefront on the table in RHoNY St. Bart's weekend Part 2. I'd try to get a screen shot except when I pause it, the DVR bar blocks it out.


----------



## Lutz

KWittman said:


> I thought I spied a MM barenia picotin in the forefront on the table in RHoNY St. Bart's weekend Part 2. I'd try to get a screen shot except when I pause it, the DVR bar blocks it out.


 
Don't worry, dear.  Here is a snap: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/tv-shows-with-hermes-516867-51.html#post22791051


----------



## Dhalia

SaraDK said:


> There's also the episode of Gilmore Girls where Rory gets a pink birdie Birkin..



you know, that episode is the sole reason my H obsession started... LOL


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 1.

Marysol:






Ana:






Karent:






Lea:


----------



## Chez Capri

Is it me or does Ana's Birkin look odd in size/shape?




Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 1.
> 
> Marysol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea:


----------



## alterego

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 1.
> 
> Marysol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea:


I LOVE Real Housewives of Miami!!!


----------



## Lutz

Project Runway, season 10, episode 11.  Designer Christopher in the kidswear competition.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 2.

Lea brought Verrou Elan to a cocktail party.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 3.

Adriana with Kelly and CDC:












Lisa with Birkin and belt:






Lea with belt:


----------



## bags to die for

Glee. Season 4, episode 3. Sarah Jessica Parker with I think a double tour watch?


----------



## Lutz

bags to die for said:


> Glee. Season 4, episode 3. Sarah Jessica Parker with I think a double tour watch?


 
Thank you thank you. 






Cheval d'Orient tea cup and saucer are spotted on SJP's desk:


----------



## bags to die for

Nice spotting the cup/saucer Lutz! I was too busy checking out the bags.


----------



## attyxthomas

The Mindy Project episode 2. Opening scene she carries a blue birkin on the subway. (I can't find screenshots yet)


----------



## lilneko69

attyxthomas said:
			
		

> The Mindy Project episode 2. Opening scene she carries a blue birkin on the subway. (I can't find screenshots yet)



Yes! In multiple scenes that I thought  she was trying to show her birkin off on purpose. The opening subway scene, arriving at work she put it on top of the reception counter, in her office, at lunch with her girlfriend...


----------



## lilneko69

Here's one:


----------



## martiniandlace

Love everything about SJP in this picture. The Eagle/Phoenix? necklace, Cape Cod watch, everything!!!.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 4.

Marysol with Birkin:






Two sightings of Lea:


----------



## Lutz

Million Dollar Decorators, season 1.

Episode 1, Mary:






Episode 2, a client:






Episode 3, Martyn at home:






Mary:






Episode 4, Mary:
















A client:











Episode 5, Martyn:






Episode 7, Mary:






Can't wait for season 2 to return on 13 November 2012.


----------



## Lutz

Lea in The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 5.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 7.

Lea:











Ana:


----------



## Lutz

Christine Kuo and Aaron Kwok in tv commerical for PCCW Mobile in Hong Kong, October 2012.


----------



## Aminamina

Sophie Marceau in "Happiness Never Comes Alone" /Un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul" carries a Birkin and wears some gorgeous designers(I hope everything is authentic!)


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 1.

Lisa moved house and showed Brandi her new closet:











Newest cast member, Yolanda, with husband David Foster:






Lisa drove to visit Brandi's:


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 9.


----------



## boxermom

This may be posted elsewhere but today's Judge Judy involved a woman who bought 2 supposedly fake Kellys. Her expert witness was from My Poupette. Judge said the fakes would be turned over to the appropriate police dept. for a grand larceny case.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

boxermom said:


> This may be posted elsewhere but today's Judge Judy involved a woman who bought 2 supposedly fake Kellys. Her expert witness was from My Poupette. Judge said the fakes would be turned over to the appropriate police dept. for a grand larceny case.



This is hilarious! Just turned it on as I am packing for a trip. It is really funny watching Judge Judy try to assess the authenticity of this white kelly and rubbing the barenia.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^OMG!!! I wish I could see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lutz

boxermom said:


> This may be posted elsewhere but today's Judge Judy involved a woman who bought 2 supposedly fake Kellys. Her expert witness was from My Poupette. Judge said the fakes would be turned over to the appropriate police dept. for a grand larceny case.


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> This is hilarious! Just turned it on as I am packing for a trip. It is really funny watching Judge Judy try to assess the authenticity of this white kelly and rubbing the barenia.


 


Israeli_Flava said:


> ^OMG!!! I wish I could see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you ladies.  

There is a short promo of "Fake Designer Bag Scam" (8th November 2012) on Judge Judy's website.


----------



## Sinatra

Aminamina said:


> Sophie Marceau in "Happiness Never Comes Alone" /Un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul" carries a Birkin and wears some gorgeous designers(I hope everything is authentic!)
> medias.unifrance.org/medias/29/48/77853/format_page/happiness-never-comes-alone.jpg?t=1344274655637
> events.at/static/binaries/pics/2012-07/16/happiness-never-comes-alone-3.jpg
> static1.purepeople.com/articles/6/10/25/66/@/880176-le-tournage-du-film-un-bonheur-n-arrive-637x0-1.jpg
> img0.ndsstatic.com/sophie-marceau/un-bonheur-n-arrive-jamais-seul-est-realise-par-james-huth-a-qui-l-on-doit-brice-de-nice_93082_w460.jpg
> encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRdnsYSWRJGcXaYlNtHdfPAJvXZet70HgU3eEh1ebkXehERsg-GSQ
> encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQduhP4C4W-laScWD9iP4GcfWpNvr4R779wPRCVub6_Yuaplqlhxw
> encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSW8RN2_hXCjBxQzseWHsNp91Q3QIzeL67wYO0LEwq6DWTHMYNE
> photo.parismatch.com/media/photos2/3.-photos-culture/cinema/gad-elmaleh-et-sophie-marceau/4856109-1-fre-FR/Gad-Elmaleh-et-Sophie-Marceau_galleryphoto_paysage_std.jpg
> media.paperblog.fr/i/571/5711105/bonheur-narrive-seul-tres-joli-film-L-64FjLj.jpeg
> buzzmedias.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/un-bonheur-narrive-jamais-seul-film-e1342347126592.jpg


 
Could this lovely stole be the Hermes Plume ColorBlock Stole (1st photo and the one where the scarf is over her head) which i so gorgeous, light and airy?


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 2.


----------



## Lutz

Million Dollar Decorators, season 2, episode 1.


----------



## QnBee9

Kyle Richards has a great bag collection.


----------



## HermesFSH

Does Hermes make Balcons du Guadalquivir bedding?

I was watching Suburgatory Series 2 Episode 4 and in a scene where George and Dallas were in bed, her bedding really looked liked the Hermes design. It might not be H can anyone tell?

There's a pic here
http://www.tvovermind.com/suburgatory/suburgatory-2-04-foam-finger-recap/


----------



## radio_shrink

Murder She Wrote, Season 8, Episode 6

Jessica Fletcher (Angela Lansbury) is wearing the Collier de Chien belt!


----------



## JWiseman

radio_shrink said:


> Murder She Wrote, Season 8, Episode 6
> 
> Jessica Fletcher (Angela Lansbury) is wearing the Collier de Chien belt!



WOWWW!!!! What a great find! Clearly, these are truly timeless pieces!


----------



## Lutz

radio_shrink said:


> Murder She Wrote, Season 8, Episode 6
> 
> Jessica Fletcher (Angela Lansbury) is wearing the Collier de Chien belt!





JWiseman said:


> WOWWW!!!! What a great find! Clearly, these are truly timeless pieces!



WOWWW indeed!


----------



## thyme

radio_shrink said:


> Murder She Wrote, Season 8, Episode 6
> 
> Jessica Fletcher (Angela Lansbury) is wearing the Collier de Chien belt!



oh my..love angela lansbury!! use to watch this when i was a kid  thanks for posting!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

HermesFSH said:


> Does Hermes make Balcons du Guadalquivir bedding?
> 
> I was watching Suburgatory Series 2 Episode 4 and in a scene where George and Dallas were in bed, her bedding really looked liked the Hermes design. It might not be H can anyone tell?
> 
> There's a pic here
> http://www.tvovermind.com/suburgatory/suburgatory-2-04-foam-finger-recap/




not sure what brand those are, but if you want a throw pillow that is reminiscent of the Balcon pattern (even my SA remarked on it) check out Z gallerie, they have several colors

http://www.zgallerie.com/p-10416-bukhara-pillow-24-charcoal-white.aspx


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 11.


----------



## DA Club

Ina Garten on Katie show today showing how to bake pies. Didn't know she was an H fan! Love her even more. I think she's wearing a Cape Cod with Chaine d'ancre.


----------



## DA Club

Here's a close-up


----------



## Cosmopolitan

DA Club said:
			
		

> Ina Garten on Katie show today showing how to bake pies. Didn't know she was an H fan! Love her even more. I think she's wearing a Cape Cod with Chaine d'ancre.



Yup and I've seen her carry a Bolide to the market on the Barefoot Contessa show.


----------



## NestGirl

DA Club said:


> Here's a close-up


She is also wearing it in her new book "How Easy is That?". Love her!


----------



## Lutz

Million Dollar Decorators, season 2, episode 2:











And episode 3:


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 12.


----------



## Lutz

Million Dollar Decorators, season 2, episode 6.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2.  All Lea's.

In episode 13:





















In episode 14:


----------



## lulilu

Love Lea's Hermes.  Laugh that she was criticizing Adriana for bringing too many handbags on trip.

Someone was wearing a red/gold CDC last night.


----------



## Lutz

^ Ya, that's Lea in The Real Housewives of Miami, season 2, episode 15:











Lisa:











Marysol:


----------



## Lutz

Million Dollar Decorators, season 2, episode 7.  Kathryn is hired by Lindsay Lohan to reinvent her new home.


----------



## Gixxer

Lutz said:


> Million Dollar Decorators, season 2, episode 7.  Kathryn is hired by Lindsay Lohan to reinvent her new home.



Ugh, no wonder her bags (ahem) look a mess when she's out. Plastic crates? No. Just no. Thanks for posting though Lutz, I do love this thread!


----------



## Lutz

Sage (right) ran into a friend in Gossip Girl season 6 episode 8.


----------



## my peko

Lutz said:
			
		

> Sage (right) ran into a friend in Gossip Girl season 6 episode 8.



Well done! I do not even recall this scene!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## chicinthecity777

radio_shrink said:


> Murder She Wrote, Season 8, Episode 6
> 
> Jessica Fletcher (Angela Lansbury) is wearing the Collier de Chien belt!



Amazing! and so refreshing to see NOT in some "reality" TV show.


----------



## birkel

sooo true the CDCB also makes a beautiful appearance on james Bond Goldfinger on Tilly Soams in geneva as she inspects the car and stops at the garage you can se it DH is a Bond fan and me an H fan so i found this and it looks sooo cool !!!!


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 9.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 10.


----------



## mustangsammy

Lutz said:


>




Does anyone know if Yolanda's birkin is a 30cm or if she's just a giant carrying a 35cm ?


----------



## seton

mustangsammy said:


> Does anyone know if Yolanda's birkin is a 30cm or if she's just a giant carrying a 35cm ?



she's just a giant carrying a 35


----------



## seton

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 10.



TY, Lutz. I saw this ep and it looked as if everyone was carryin a birkin.


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

seton said:


> TY, Lutz. I saw this ep and it looked as if everyone was carryin a birkin.



I have no idea why but I got so excited when I spotted these!! 
- SMASH season 1.


----------



## km8282

New show on the style network tonight called "Built" had a beautiful white B with PHW... And an absolutely horrible fake B which was python... Shame. 

The white though had that great "used" slouchy look, but the leather was still a beautiful crisp white. Wish I had gotten a screen grab.


----------



## Lutz

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 11.


----------



## seton

thanks, Lutz. I dunno if u saw the extra videos that show all the ladies's closets. Lisa's and Mrs David Foster's closet was full of H porn as u might expect.


----------



## Lutz

seton said:


> thanks, Lutz. I dunno if u saw the extra videos that show all the ladies's closets. Lisa's and Mrs David Foster's closet was full of H porn as u might expect.



Thanks.  Looking forward to.


----------



## seton

Lutz said:


> Thanks.  Looking forward to.



oh no. they came out before this season and can be seen on bravotv.com. I dunno if u will be able to see them since u are not in the USA?


----------



## mustangsammy

seton said:


> she's just a giant carrying a 35



 Thanks!


----------



## nolanm2000

It don't think I have ever seen Yolanda foster from real housewives bh without an h belt


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nolanm2000 said:


> It don't think I have ever seen Yolanda foster from real housewives bh without an h belt



True, she does seem to love her H belts!


----------



## ABlovesH

Which size is Yolanda's blue belt with the gold buckle?? The etoupe with the silver buckle looks like the 32mm belt, but the blue one definitely looks bigger. But it can't be the Constance because the buckle is different. Thoughts??


----------



## ABlovesH

Lutz said:


> The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, season 3, episode 11.



Maybe it's just me but the blue/gold belt definitely looks bigger than the etoupe/silver one. Anyone know which size it is?


----------



## thyme

ABlovesH said:


> Maybe it's just me but the blue/gold belt definitely looks bigger than the etoupe/silver one. Anyone know which size it is?



it looks like the 32 to me. it looks larger in the pic because she is closer to the camera..imho.


----------



## ABlovesH

chincac said:


> it looks like the 32 to me. it looks larger in the pic because she is closer to the camera..imho.



I'm not sure-- when I was watching that episode it struck me that the belt looked bigger/more bold than my 32mm ones. She's tall like me & my 32mm H belts look much smaller on me. I would love to find one that's bigger than the 32mm but not the Constance buckle.


----------



## Lvgirl71

ABlovesH said:


> Maybe it's just me but the blue/gold belt definitely looks bigger than the etoupe/silver one. Anyone know which size it is?



I think it could be the 42mm, I have the 32mm and it's not that big!


----------



## thyme

ABlovesH said:


> I'm not sure-- when I was watching that episode it struck me that the belt looked bigger/more bold than my 32mm ones. She's tall like me & my 32mm H belts look much smaller on me. I would love to find one that's bigger than the 32mm but not the Constance buckle.



ok, hmmm.. never seen the 42mm in that buckle though..


----------



## MarvelGirl

Quinn on Scandal was carrying a gorgeous black with GHW Constance. Love that show! Olivia's clothes are always amazing.


----------



## luckylove

MarvelGirl said:


> Quinn on Scandal was carrying a gorgeous black with GHW Constance. Love that show! Olivia's clothes are always amazing.



Great show!  I was going to post this too... I was so excited to see this yesterday! The bag seems well suited for Olivia to carry,  but I was somehow a bit surprised to see it on Quinn.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I sometimes wonder how many of the bags the TV producers supply and how many actually belong to the women on the shows.


----------



## lulilu

Yolanda's daughter was wearing an H buckle when she was riding the horse.


----------



## JTZL

lutz said:


> *gossip girl season 2 episode 4*



xoxo!


----------



## attyxthomas

The most recent "mindy project" had her carrying a red birkin in the last scene. I'll try to snag a pic


----------



## Florasun

I am watching the old Masterpiece Theater series 'The Painted Lady', starring Helen Mirren. There is a scene where she is shown window shopping at Hermes.


----------



## buyer010

Here are some clips of RHoBH with various Hermes


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## joiseygirl

Tonight's episode of RHOBH with the gals going to Paris. Someone said several posts back that Bravo had a video of Yolanda Foster's closet... I'll have to try and find it. I think she's very classy and adore her style.


----------



## DA Club

joiseygirl said:


> Tonight's episode of RHOBH with the gals going to Paris. Someone said several posts back that Bravo had a video of Yolanda Foster's closet... I'll have to try and find it. I think she's very classy and adore her style.



I saw that too!  I agree with your post, she's inspired me to wear white jeans with my H belt.  Not sure if you saw Watch What Happens Live when she was on and Andy was making fun of all her H belts.  I think they even pronounced "Hermes" wrong!


----------



## joiseygirl

DA Club said:


> I saw that too!  I agree with your post, she's inspired me to wear white jeans with my H belt.  Not sure if you saw Watch What Happens Live when she was on and Andy was making fun of all her H belts.  I think they even pronounced "Hermes" wrong!



I did see that  he gave her one of his sideways head looks when she said the belts are interchangeable. Like a dog that's trying to understand what a humans saying!


----------



## zodiac_thr

you can see Yolanda Foster's closet here http://ciaonewportbeach.blogspot.ca/2013/01/inside-yolanda-fosters-closet-and-home.html


----------



## buyer010

Here's some photos from yesterday's RHWoBH.


----------



## joiseygirl

zodiac_thr said:


> you can see Yolanda Foster's closet here http://ciaonewportbeach.blogspot.ca/2013/01/inside-yolanda-fosters-closet-and-home.html



Thank you!


----------



## zodiac_thr

joiseygirl said:


> Thank you!



My pleasure


----------



## buyer010

From Rachel Zoe Project Season 5 - Episode 1.

Mandana with her CDCs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buyer010

I feel like a total Bravo junky. lol. 

A few more Hermes from TRHW of BH.


----------



## GenieBottle26

buyer010 said:


> I feel like a total Bravo junky. lol.
> 
> A few more Hermes from TRHW of BH.


I actually like the Reed Krakoff silver tote better than the B!  Off topic but Dana was a HOT MESS during this convo!


----------



## buyer010

Clips from Kourtney and Kim Takes Miami.


----------



## bags to die for

Cameron Silver from Decades is in a reality TV show called Dukes of Melrose.

There are glimpses of birkins, cdcs, belts, vintage bags in it.


----------



## roman_holiday

attyxthomas said:


> The most recent "mindy project" had her carrying a red birkin in the last scene. I'll try to snag a pic



Just watched the episode on Hulu. Here is a pic


----------



## seton

I was watching an old episode of Survivor and noticed that one of the survivors was wearing an Alliance du Monde scarf as an halter.


----------



## juliet827

seton said:


> I was watching an old episode of Survivor and noticed that one of the survivors was wearing an Alliance du Monde scarf as an halter.



No way!!!! Rough life in the wild....


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## nolanm2000

HermesFSH said:


> Here is a pic from her closet (hope this works I'm on an iPad):



Who's closet


----------



## lilneko69

roman_holiday said:


> Just watched the episode on Hulu. Here is a pic
> 
> View attachment 2147633



The Mindy Project is one of the few non-reality TV shows that feature great Chanel and Hermes bags. Love it! I wonder if they are actually Mindy's bags.


----------



## Momo0

lilneko69 said:


> The Mindy Project is one of the few non-reality TV shows that feature great Chanel and Hermes bags. Love it! I wonder if they are actually Mindy's bags.



Yes! Love her bags on the show! And she's just totally awesome!


----------



## Julide

seton said:


> I was watching an old episode of Survivor and noticed that one of the survivors was wearing an Alliance du Monde scarf as an halter.



I guess you really can take H anywhere...Off to buy more H!!!


----------



## Donna D

Did anyone see Saturday Night Live last night with the characters doing a Hermes commercial skit? There were several Birkins ( I don't think they were authentic) on stage and one Kelly ( which may have been). It took me a minute to figure out what they were doing and I couldn't see the bags so well. Ben Afflek was the host, so check it out.


----------



## CanadianGal

Donna D said:


> Did anyone see Saturday Night Live last night with the characters doing a Hermes commercial skit? There were several Birkins ( I don't think they were authentic) on stage and one Kelly ( which may have been). It took me a minute to figure out what they were doing and I couldn't see the bags so well. Ben Afflek was the host, so check it out.



I saw the skit online I don't know if the bags were real but that skit was so dumb! OMG I don't know what was remotely funny about it???


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CanadianGal said:


> I saw the skit online I don't know if the bags were real but that skit was so dumb! OMG I don't know what was remotely funny about it???


 
I agree, not funny at all!


----------



## crochetbella

That skit. No words. :censor:


----------



## Love Of My Life

crochetbella said:


> that skit. No words. :censor:


 

   lol.....


----------



## taylorrd

crochetbella said:


> That skit. No words. :censor:


The skit WAS strange to say the least. However, I thought Ben Affleck had a few good lines.. Now I have those two women's voices stuck in my head saying, "Hermees Handbags."


----------



## luckylove

taylorrd said:


> The skit WAS strange to say the least. However, I thought Ben Affleck had a few good lines.. Now I have those two women's voices stuck in my head saying, "Hermees Handbags."



I swear,  I kept thinking they were saying "Herman's handbags!"  The skit just missed the mark entirely IMHO.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

luckylove said:


> I swear,  I kept thinking they were saying "Herman's handbags!"  The skit just missed the mark entirely IMHO.


 
I thought they were saying Herman's too!


----------



## GenieBottle26

ITA. This skit was just lacking. I have a good sense if humor (I think) & am willing to laugh at myself but it just wasn't funny. And the bags looked fake as hell.


----------



## alterego

CanadianGal said:


> I saw the skit online I don't know if the bags were real but that skit was so dumb! OMG I don't know what was remotely funny about it???


What I got out of it was the hoopla of owning such a desired bag has lost its luster and cache...its a very dry, sarcastic, unsophisticated humor.


----------



## djsmom

The Proposal (2009)


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## jinete11

Totally random question -- have any of the main cast of RHOC carried an H bag? I can't recall ever seeing one....the one that looks like the Grinch (the "actress" with the big house) wore a clic clac once....the episode with the lobster dinner.... but beyond that I don't really see any H bags.


----------



## ABlovesH

Alexis had a black Birkin on a recent episode. But other than Heather's wide clic clac I can't think of any other sightings.


----------



## jinete11

ABlovesH said:


> Alexis had a black Birkin on a recent episode. But other than Heather's wide clic clac I can't think of any other sightings.



Ohhh, Alexis.  Not that it's a big deal but I was just thinking about how odd it is that we don't see anyone really carrying a B or K on this show. They're in the OC -- not to stereotype, but c'mon.  They're kind of "staples" on the HW series...except for maybe Jersey..can't think of H (not even scarves) on their main cast members (but they sure like their Gucci!).


----------



## ABlovesH

jinete11 said:


> Ohhh, Alexis.  Not that it's a big deal but I was just thinking about how odd it is that we don't see anyone really carrying a B or K on this show. They're in the OC -- not to stereotype, but c'mon.  They're kind of "staples" on the HW series...except for maybe Jersey..can't think of H (not even scarves) on their main cast members (but they sure like their Gucci!).



I feel like they are more bling/logo in their aesthetic? I see lots of Chanel, LV, Gucci on RHOC- but even on the other Real Housewives shows, the Hermes items I see are mostly the highly recognizable pieces (Birkins, CdC, H belt...). I saw a Picotin once on RHNY and was very surprised to see it!! And of course we see scarves a lot on the NY ladies which is always nice!!

Onto another show...I'm watching Betsey Johnson's reality show right now & her daughter Lulu has and orange H blanket on her couch!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

ABlovesH said:


> I feel like they are more bling/logo in their aesthetic? I see lots of Chanel, LV, Gucci on RHOC- but even on the other Real Housewives shows, the Hermes items I see are mostly the highly recognizable pieces (Birkins, CdC, H belt...). I saw a Picotin once on RHNY and was very surprised to see it!! And of course we see scarves a lot on the NY ladies which is always nice!!
> 
> Onto another show...I'm watching Betsey Johnson's reality show right now & her daughter Lulu has and orange H blanket on her couch!!!



I saw Vicki was a Birkin before on the show!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Hermes Sighting in Friends... Season One Episode 20

Black Box Kelly in either 32 or 35...


----------



## ClassicLabels

jinete11 said:


> Totally random question -- have any of the main cast of RHOC carried an H bag? I can't recall ever seeing one....the one that looks like the Grinch (the "actress" with the big house) wore a clic clac once....the episode with the lobster dinner.... but beyond that I don't really see any H bags.


Heather had a black Jige on the wine tasting trip.


----------



## DeltaDox

jinete11 said:


> Ohhh, Alexis.  Not that it's a big deal but I was just thinking about how odd it is that we don't see anyone really carrying a B or K on this show. They're in the OC -- not to stereotype, but c'mon.  They're kind of "staples" on the HW series...except for maybe Jersey..can't think of H (not even scarves) on their main cast members (but they sure like their Gucci!).



Caroline has definitely carried a B in past episodes.  And I believe Melissa hinted in an epi last season or the season before that she hoped Joe would get her one


----------



## blaquieonassis

Saw the S3 premiere of Real Housewives of Miami on demand, and I spotted Lea with a blue (not sure of the color name) Constance. She looks good with it, as she does with most of her bags.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Was watching Devious Maids (on Lifetime). Last weeks episodes featured the character Evelyn Powell with an orange birkin.


----------



## DrTr

Annabeth Gish was carrying a gold Birkin (it looked gold) in episode 1 of The Bridge on FX in the US.  She and her husband in the show owned a horse ranch. It's a very dark show, but fun to see the Birkin.


----------



## arlv8500

roman_holiday said:


> Just watched the episode on Hulu. Here is a pic
> 
> View attachment 2147633





lilneko69 said:


> The Mindy Project is one of the few non-reality TV shows that feature great Chanel and Hermes bags. Love it! I wonder if they are actually Mindy's bags.





Momo0 said:


> Yes! Love her bags on the show! And she's just totally awesome!



I have been watching this show lately, ad in every episode where she is carrying a birkin, she either drops it on the floor or throws it at someone (her assistant).


----------



## aerinha

Watching a Scandal marathon and noticed Quinn was wearing a black constance bag in the ep where they move Wendy's body and the ep that followed.

I always think Olivia should be rocking a kelly, but she never does.


----------



## Aficionada

ilovenicebags said:


> Was watching Devious Maids (on Lifetime). Last weeks episodes featured the character Evelyn Powell with an orange birkin.



Saw this too! Made me like the show even more.


----------



## Donna D

Saw Blue Jasmine today. The title character carries a gold Birkin throughout the movie. She also wears a Hermes belt in at least one scene.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## luckylove

Donna D said:


> Saw Blue Jasmine today. The title character carries a gold Birkin throughout the movie. She also wears a Hermes belt in at least one scene.



Ah, yes, I saw this too.... she wore it with her chanel jacket almost the entire movie. H bag was nice and the acting was good, but I still am not sure what I thought of the movie.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Was going through Mad Men on recording and in season 3, episode 8, look what they have got on display in the store! I know the show is fictional not factual, but it's still cute to see they thought the Kelly and Bolide would be displayed like that in that era in the store.


----------



## MYH

ABlovesH said:


> I feel like they are more bling/logo in their aesthetic? I see lots of Chanel, LV, Gucci on RHOC- but even on the other Real Housewives shows, the Hermes items I see are mostly the highly recognizable pieces (Birkins, CdC, H belt...). I saw a Picotin once on RHNY and was very surprised to see it!! And of course we see scarves a lot on the NY ladies which is always nice!!
> 
> Onto another show...I'm watching Betsey Johnson's reality show right now & her daughter Lulu has and orange H blanket on her couch!!!


RHOB - Yolanda has lots of H belts and I think I've seen her with a couple of B's.


----------



## ABlovesH

MYH said:


> RHOB - Yolanda has lots of H belts and I think I've seen her with a couple of B's.



Oh yes- on RHoBH there is tons of Hermes- I think Yolanda & Kyle wear the most.  I think on RHC they just prefer a flashier look...


----------



## buyer010

Tons of H on RHW of Miami. xx


----------



## DrTr

Donna D said:


> Saw Blue Jasmine today. The title character carries a gold Birkin throughout the movie. She also wears a Hermes belt in at least one scene.


Read a really interesting piece in the NYTimes about this - Woody Allen always has tiny costume budgets, so the designer has to scramble. Apparently she went to Hermes and they told her to use whatever she needed,


----------



## Millicat

Many, many, many H items in the Real Housewives of Vancouver show, far too many to show and mention but Jodie and her daughter seem to have a lot !
I've not noticed the show mentioned here before, it obviously has been but I've clearly missed it.


----------



## martiniandlace

Millicat said:


> Many, many, many H items in the Real Housewives of Vancouver show, far too many to show and mention but Jodie and her daughter seem to have a lot !
> I've not noticed the show mentioned here before, it obviously has been but I've clearly missed it.



There are very very many women like them here in Vancouver. 
Jodi and Ronnie are the only two with any kind of money. Jodi made hers, Ronnie married hers.
The rest are aspirational socialites, so the items could be replicas but I wouldn't put it past ANY of them to have fake items. The tennis courts etc that is made to look like their own sprawling estates is in fact the West Vancouver Club. Quite a bit of mis-representation and deliberate omissions on that show.
Interestingly enough, only two (Jodi and Amanda) of them are actually Canadian. The others are Russian and American. Mary is from Ohio, Robin- Texas and Ronnie is from Seattle. Then there is the Russian lady.- Ioulia?


----------



## Millicat

Hi Martiniandlace, thank you, that explained a lot.
Christina seems a livewire and fun ! Mary seems very sweet and Reika is gorgeous.
Jodie, not so much, she's a viper.
The misrepresentation is a shame - especiallywhen people/viewers on other continents haven't the faintest idea about the local areas and houses and deem them to be accurate.
Now everyone's going to say how naïve I am to believe a television programme, okay.


----------



## martiniandlace

Millicat said:


> Hi Martiniandlace, thank you, that explained a lot.
> Christina seems a livewire and fun ! Mary seems very sweet and Reika is gorgeous.
> Jodie, not so much, she's a viper.
> The misrepresentation is a shame - especiallywhen people/viewers on other continents haven't the faintest idea about the local areas and houses and deem them to be accurate.
> Now everyone's going to say how naïve I am to believe a television programme, okay.



Hey Millicat....Just sent you a private message. You are watching the new ones, I see. I think Jodi just has no respect for the rest of them, which is why shes so mean and vicious. Viper is accurate. I think the rest of them are also scared of her.

I just wonder why she's on the show....she has a decent reputation as a hard worker around here.


----------



## aerinha

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Was going through Mad Men on recording and in season 3, episode 8, look what they have got on display in the store! I know the show is fictional not factual, but it's still cute to see they thought the Kelly and Bolide would be displayed like that in that era in the store.



I remember that ep and never noticed they had bags in the background.  Good catch.


----------



## Millicat

martiniandlace said:


> Hey Millicat....Just sent you a private message. You are watching the new ones, I see. I think Jodi just has no respect for the rest of them, which is why shes so mean and vicious. Viper is accurate. I think the rest of them are also scared of her.
> 
> I just wonder why she's on the show....she has a decent reputation as a hard worker around here.



Hi Martiniandlace,
Right, yes, I think they must be new to us over here and this must be the first season.
Jodie has her daughter (absolute mirror image of her !) working with her and the food shop (behind) is being renovated in the same building to her clothes shop ..... much noise going on whilst customers are trying on clothes 
Jodie just cancelled Mia's flight to London - one very unhappy daughter !
The ladies look very good for their age, especially Mary.


----------



## CookyMonster

From a recent HK horror anthology 'Tales from the dark part 1'


----------



## chicinthecity777

In the build-up program of the Mayweather v Alvarez boxing fight, they showed Mayweather's many "girlfriends" all had Birkins etc. But most impressively, this HAC 50 birdie! She used it to bring $400k in cash (his and his entourage's spending money) back to Mayweather's residence in Las Vegas.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yesterday evening we had a program "Posh Pawn" on our Channel 4, telling stories of real (rich or used to be rich) people in Surrey (a suburb near London) pawning things when they falling into hard times. One of them was a single mother of three with a croc Birkin which was gifted to her by an ex-boyfriend. She said "it looked like something an old lady would carry", and "don't know it's the real deal or not". She gave it to the pawn broker and they took it to a specialist. The specialist handled the bag so roughly I was about to scream! Anyhow, turns out it was the real thing! The owner had no idea how much it was worth and she was shocked when the pawn broker offered to buy it out right for £15,000.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## martiniandlace

xiangxiang0731 said:


> In the build-up program of the Mayweather v Alvarez boxing fight, they showed Mayweather's many "girlfriends" all had Birkins etc. But most impressively, this HAC 50 birdie! She used it to bring $400k in cash (his and his entourage's spending money) back to Mayweather's residence in Las Vegas.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday evening we had a program "Posh Pawn" on our Channel 4, telling stories of real (rich or used to be rich) people in Surrey (a suburb near London) pawning things when they falling into hard times. One of them was a single mother of three with a croc Birkin which was gifted to her by an ex-boyfriend. She said "it looked like something an old lady would carry", and "don't know it's the real deal or not". She gave it to the pawn broker and they took it to a specialist. The specialist handled the bag so roughly I was about to scream! Anyhow, turns out it was the real thing! The owner had no idea how much it was worth and she was shocked when the pawn broker offered to buy it out right for £15,000.




Love these two posts!!!. Now thats what you use a 50 HAC for...NOT diapers!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

martiniandlace said:


> Love these two posts!!!. Now thats what you use a 50 HAC for...NOT diapers!!


 
Thank you! I am glad someone appreciates those little stories!


----------



## Millicat

I'm another, count *me* in to the 'loving these stories' conversation, Xiangxiang !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Millicat said:


> I'm another, count *me* in to the 'loving these stories' conversation, Xiangxiang !



Milli!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Real Housewives of Miami

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-miami/season-3/videos/the-queen-of-birkins


----------



## GenieBottle26

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Real Housewives of Miami
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-miami/season-3/videos/the-queen-of-birkins



I saw this tonight! I thought it was interesting how they donated a good 10 min of the show to Birkins!


----------



## hkfashion

Yeh saw hat too!!!


----------



## lulilu

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Real Housewives of Miami
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-miami/season-3/videos/the-queen-of-birkins


 
I was not happy to see this -- it has educated who knows how many people on how much birkins cost.  And I am sure some of them will feel free to comment on it when they see them.  Hope my family wasn't watching.


----------



## BalLVLover

lulilu said:


> I was not happy to see this -- it has educated who knows how many people on how much birkins cost.  And I am sure some of them will feel free to comment on it when they see them.  Hope my family wasn't watching.



I thought the same thing.....thank god I didn't watch this with my hubby! He knows H is expensive but has an "I don't want to know" attitude.


----------



## GenieBottle26

lulilu said:


> I was not happy to see this -- it has educated who knows how many people on how much birkins cost.  And I am sure some of them will feel free to comment on it when they see them.  Hope my family wasn't watching.



I didn't even think about it this way!!  Damn.


----------



## purselover888

lulilu said:


> I was not happy to see this -- it has educated who knows how many people on how much birkins cost.  And I am sure some of them will feel free to comment on it when they see them.  Hope my family wasn't watching.



I was totally thinking this.  In-laws!!!


----------



## Millicat

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Real Housewives of Miami
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-miami/season-3/videos/the-queen-of-birkins



I've clicked onto this several times and it won't play, could you repost it please.


----------



## QnBee9

Alexia Echevarria of real hose wives of Miami discussed on the after show that she has a birkin but it is fake. She is seen carrying the fake in the last episode of the show.


----------



## lulilu

QnBee9 said:


> Alexia Echevarria of real hose wives of Miami discussed on the after show that she has a birkin but it is fake. She is seen carrying the fake in the last episode of the show.



Interesting.  Makes you wonder about her jewelry....


----------



## Onthego

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Real Housewives of Miami
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-miami/season-3/videos/the-queen-of-birkins


 I love TPF. I didn't know this show was back on TV. Now it will give me something to record and watch, just for fun.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## QnBee9

lulilu said:


> Interesting.  Makes you wonder about her jewelry....



I know, right. She said it is a fake birkin and she owns it. Said her husband would never buy her one and she had planned to use her bravo money but then decided it was too much.  Hers is fake and Taylor's from Beverly Hills had fakes. I know there was speculation in the past one of the NY housewives had fakes. I wonder how any have real birkins and how many have fakes.


----------



## swezfamily

I admit that watching the Real Housewives shows is one of my guilty pleasures.  The Miami housewives episode where Leah and Lisa go to Miami was an interesting one with all the talk of how to acquire a Birkin.  The male friend of Leah's who brought his Birkin collection to show to Lisa seemed fishy to me.  I only own one Birkin, so I'm definitely not an expert, but I thought that many of his looked fake.  The ones that were shown close up all had a line of stitching that went all the way around the bag, just under the straps, like you'd see with a toile bag.  Particular attention was paid to a turquoise colored one that had bunching leather near the piping on one of the sides.  Definitely didn't look like Hermes quality to me.

I was in my local boutique yesterday and mentioned it to my SA and another SA.  Neither of them had seen this episode, so they're going to watch it and give me their opinion.

I'm pretty sure the bags were fake and it's so disgusting because Leah and Lisa were treating this guy like he's a god because he has such a fabulous collection of Birkins, and viewers who have no idea will see these bags and wish they could be so lucky.

Maybe this poor guy doesn't know they're fakes (unless I'm wrong), but if he does, shame on him!!


----------



## GenieBottle26

swezfamily said:


> I admit that watching the Real Housewives shows is one of my guilty pleasures.  The Miami housewives episode where Leah and Lisa go to Miami was an interesting one with all the talk of how to acquire a Birkin.  The male friend of Leah's who brought his Birkin collection to show to Lisa seemed fishy to me.  I only own one Birkin, so I'm definitely not an expert, but I thought that many of his looked fake.  The ones that were shown close up all had a line of stitching that went all the way around the bag, just under the straps, like you'd see with a toile bag.  Particular attention was paid to a turquoise colored one that had bunching leather near the piping on one of the sides.  Definitely didn't look like Hermes quality to me.
> 
> I was in my local boutique yesterday and mentioned it to my SA and another SA.  Neither of them had seen this episode, so they're going to watch it and give me their opinion.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the bags were fake and it's so disgusting because Leah and Lisa were treating this guy like he's a god because he has such a fabulous collection of Birkins, and viewers who have no idea will see these bags and wish they could be so lucky.
> 
> Maybe this poor guy doesn't know they're fakes (unless I'm wrong), but if he does, shame on him!!



I noticed this too but I thought maybe it was because they were all most B50's? I've never seen a 50 IRL so I couldn't be sure.


----------



## JWiseman

swezfamily said:


> I admit that watching the Real Housewives shows is one of my guilty pleasures.  The Miami housewives episode where Leah and Lisa go to Miami was an interesting one with all the talk of how to acquire a Birkin.  The male friend of Leah's who brought his Birkin collection to show to Lisa seemed fishy to me.  I only own one Birkin, so I'm definitely not an expert, but I thought that many of his looked fake.  The ones that were shown close up all had a line of stitching that went all the way around the bag, just under the straps, like you'd see with a toile bag.  Particular attention was paid to a turquoise colored one that had bunching leather near the piping on one of the sides.  Definitely didn't look like Hermes quality to me.
> 
> I was in my local boutique yesterday and mentioned it to my SA and another SA.  Neither of them had seen this episode, so they're going to watch it and give me their opinion.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the bags were fake and it's so disgusting because Leah and Lisa were treating this guy like he's a god because he has such a fabulous collection of Birkins, and viewers who have no idea will see these bags and wish they could be so lucky.
> 
> Maybe this poor guy doesn't know they're fakes (unless I'm wrong), but if he does, shame on him!!



I'm not to sure either. I watched the clip and noticed a few were HACs, which do have a line of stitching underneath the straps and hardware. I guess we will just have to wait and see...the truth will come out of they are not true H items.


----------



## swezfamily

JWiseman said:


> I'm not to sure either. I watched the clip and noticed a few were HACs, which do have a line of stitching underneath the straps and hardware. I guess we will just have to wait and see...the truth will come out of they are not true H items.



Oh, I didn't know that about HAC's, so perhaps I'm wrong.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## swezfamily

GenieBottle26 said:


> I noticed this too but I thought maybe it was because they were all most B50's? I've never seen a 50 IRL so I couldn't be sure.



I've never seen a 50 IRL either, so maybe that's it. But, the turquoise bag just looked like it wasn't made well.  The leather looked plasticky (maybe it was Epsom?) and there was that puckering issue. I'm sure if they're fake, he'll be called out on it.


----------



## QnBee9

swezfamily said:


> I admit that watching the Real Housewives shows is one of my guilty pleasures.  The Miami housewives episode where Leah and Lisa go to Miami was an interesting one with all the talk of how to acquire a Birkin.  The male friend of Leah's who brought his Birkin collection to show to Lisa seemed fishy to me.  I only own one Birkin, so I'm definitely not an expert, but I thought that many of his looked fake.  The ones that were shown close up all had a line of stitching that went all the way around the bag, just under the straps, like you'd see with a toile bag.  Particular attention was paid to a turquoise colored one that had bunching leather near the piping on one of the sides.  Definitely didn't look like Hermes quality to me.
> 
> I was in my local boutique yesterday and mentioned it to my SA and another SA.  Neither of them had seen this episode, so they're going to watch it and give me their opinion.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the bags were fake and it's so disgusting because Leah and Lisa were treating this guy like he's a god because he has such a fabulous collection of Birkins, and viewers who have no idea will see these bags and wish they could be so lucky.
> 
> Maybe this poor guy doesn't know they're fakes (unless I'm wrong), but if he does, shame on him!!



Lisa posted a few pictures weeks back of the different birkins. Maybe the SAs can check those out.


----------



## purselover888

OMG, Leah is a liar?  The birkin in tonight's show was a Lagoon, correct?  Uhhhh how did she supposedly get that from Hermes since it has not been in production since....like 2008?  Either it was fake, or she bought it from Priveporter or something?  (Didn't they have one this month?)  I bet it was fake...


----------



## QnBee9

If its a fake they dressed it up in the right packaging. She didn't get the bag until they got back to Miami it appeared. What was weird was Lisa was discussing with Leah how buying the first is always the hardest, by the time you get to the third it's easy. Lisa also discussed how when she walks in with that one, it will be easy to get offered another one. Makes me wonder if the other birkins she has been shown with including her black last night are fakes or if she said this because it was bought in the store and as Lea mentioned, Lisa paid for it. What do you think?


----------



## QnBee9

Birkin spotting on RHofM...Lea's croc birkin and Adrianna and Lisa spotted with black ones. Then the lagoon birkin.


----------



## QnBee9

lisahochstein I just scored . Impossible color to find , it's my luck day! #birkin #lagoon #hermes @drhochstein   5mon







^Here is the birkin in question that Lisa received from Lea.


----------



## QnBee9

Here is the pictures of the other Birkins posted from their California trip in case some of you who discussed it with your SAs wanted to show them or an opinion.


----------



## JWiseman

QnBee9 said:


> Here is the pictures of the other Birkins posted from their California trip in case some of you who discussed it with your SAs wanted to show them or an opinion.



I see 6 HACs (40 or 50cm) and 1 B (40cm?). The B looks a little small to be a 50, and with the sides pulled out like that I'm not sure since I can't see the feet.


----------



## mcs1111

I just think it is bizarre to load up all of your ginormous travel birkins into the trunk of your car and go throw them on the floor of somebody's house to play with them. That was the weirdest scene to me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I don't know if these are fakes are not but I don't why Lea would buy fakes - it doesn't make sense to me unless she's duped -  but she's not a stupid woman and her husband must make a make a good living - they certainly seem to have the money to afford real ones.  Lisa seems a little more naive to me and seems to be desperately wanting to project a certain image.  Now any birkin carried by Adrianna, I would tend to believe is a fake - given the fake the marriage; the horrendous boat that they can't seem to afford to refurbish etc. I really don't know how either Adriana or her husband/fiance/boyfriend whatever she is calling him at the moment does to make a living other than the fees Adrianna gets from appearing on RHOM.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## luckylove

mcs1111 said:


> I just think it is bizarre to load up all of your ginormous travel birkins into the trunk of your car and go throw them on the floor of somebody's house to play with them. That was the weirdest scene to me.



Yes, I thought it was odd too!  Leah's explanation of how they literally met on the street one day and became "friends" was quite bizarre to me as well!


----------



## QnBee9

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't know if these are fakes are not but I don't why Lea would buy fakes - it doesn't make sense to me unless she's duped -  but she's not a stupid woman and her husband must make a make a good living - they certainly seem to have the money to afford real ones.  Lisa seems a little more naive to me and seems to be desperately wanting to project a certain image.  Now any birkin carried by Adrianna, I would tend to believe is a fake - given the fake the marriage; the horrendous boat that they can't seem to afford to refurbish etc. I really don't know how either Adriana or her husband/fiance/boyfriend whatever she is calling him at the moment does to make a living other than the fees Adrianna gets from appearing on RHOM.



Isn't she suppose to be some art dealer?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Did anyone see last night's episode? Lea acquired a Blue Hydra(?) Birkin for whatshername. Lea is a better person than I am: I would have kept the bag and not said a word to whatshername.


----------



## luckylove

Madam Bijoux said:


> Did anyone see last night's episode? Lea acquired a Blue Hydra(?) Birkin for whatshername. Lea is a better person than I am: I would have kept the bag and not said a word to whatshername.



I thought that it may have been lagoon???  Whatever the color, it was truly stunning!  What was strange to me was that Lisa behaved like she was receiving her very first birkin as this present from Leah, yet earlier in the show she was shown wearing a black birkin.  Perhaps they pieced together the episode out of order or it was yet another made for reality TV fictitious story line....


----------



## purselover888

luckylove said:


> I thought that it may have been lagoon???  Whatever the color, it was truly stunning!  What was strange to me was that Lisa behaved like she was receiving her very first birkin as this present from Leah, yet earlier in the show she was shown wearing a black birkin.  Perhaps they pieced together the episode out of order or it was yet another made for reality TV fictitious story line....



It was definitely Lagon.  But how can Lea have gotten a Lagon from Hermes?  It was not made after 2008, right?  So Lea bought it from a reseller and lied about getting it from Hermes (perhaps did not want to appear that she couldn't pull the strings)  Question is whether it was a fake or an authentic....It did look less fake than some of the ones that guy brought over last episode...


----------



## luckylove

purselover888 said:


> It was definitely Lagon.  But how can Lea have gotten a Lagon from Hermes?  It was not made after 2008, right?  So Lea bought it from a reseller and lied about getting it from Hermes (perhaps did not want to appear that she couldn't pull the strings)  Question is whether it was a fake or an authentic....It did look less fake than some of the ones that guy brought over last episode...



Hmm... all of it so strange. It is not the first time things did not seem to me to be quite truthful surrounding this character...


----------



## webaj

luckylove said:


> Hmm... all of it so strange. It is not the first time things did not seem to me to be quite truthful surrounding this character...


I think the bag was celeste....based on photos that have been posted of Lisa carrying a celeste Birkin. As I was watching the show, I tried to manage my jealousy of Leah Black's ability to merely summon a Birkin by deciding that it was one of those celeste candy Birkins that are less desirable since they are made with epsom leather. It sort of, kind of worked, but I still have to say that I admire Leah's connections.


----------



## purselover888

webaj said:


> I think the bag was celeste....based on photos that have been posted of Lisa carrying a celeste Birkin. As I was watching the show, I tried to manage my jealousy of Leah Black's ability to merely summon a Birkin by deciding that it was one of those celeste candy Birkins that are less desirable since they are made with epsom leather. It sort of, kind of worked, but I still have to say that I admire Leah's connections.



The bag was definitely lagon.  Celeste is more baby blue with less green tone.  Plus it  was grained leather.  She's probably not wearing it because it turned out to be fake.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

QnBee9 said:


> Isn't she suppose to be some art dealer?


  I remember that on the first season - her gallery was featured but haven't heard or seen anything about it this season - so it makes me wonder whether she still has a gallery...


----------



## QnBee9

CanuckBagLover said:


> I remember that on the first season - her gallery was featured but haven't heard or seen anything about it this season - so it makes me wonder whether she still has a gallery...



I am not sure either. I have only heard it mentioned this season in past tense when Lea discussed how she use to send buisness to the gallery.


----------



## QnBee9

MUST-SEE MOMENTS
Lisa and Alexia&#8217;s Birkin Battle

https://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-happens-live/season-10/videos/lisa-and-alexia-s-birkin-battle


----------



## QnBee9

Here is Alexia with her fake B.


----------



## GenieBottle26

purselover888 said:


> The bag was definitely lagon.  Celeste is more baby blue with less green tone.  Plus it  was grained leather.  She's probably not wearing it because it turned out to be fake.



Definitely correct. I watched the episode today & it appeared to be Lagoon in Clemence. I'm just so stumped as to how Lea supposedly got this from H when the color hasn't been in production for years?! Wth?


----------



## baggrl

I know everyone views things differently but for Alexia to knowingly carry a fake Birkin is just crazy to me. You see all of these other things they spend their money on- cars, clothes, Louboutins, but you won't buy a real handbag? I'm sure she's got 10K in Louboutins in her closet. Those Louboutins will be tossed out or no longer in use while a Birkin is still getting miles.  (And I wish Andy would kick Ana off the show. She is such a hater and so boring.)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

QnBee9 said:


> I am not sure either. I have only heard it mentioned this season in past tense when Lea discussed how she use to send buisness to the gallery.


 Hmm seems suspicious to me..would love to know if anyone knows the truth about her gallery


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## ABlovesH

baggrl said:


> I know everyone views things differently but for Alexia to knowingly carry a fake Birkin is just crazy to me. You see all of these other things they spend their money on- cars, clothes, Louboutins, but you won't buy a real handbag? I'm sure she's got 10K in Louboutins in her closet. Those Louboutins will be tossed out or no longer in use while a Birkin is still getting miles.  (And I wish Andy would kick Ana off the show. She is such a hater and so boring.)



I agree- is it possible that her Birkin is actually real but she tells people it's fake to appear more humble?? I know someone like this...in her circle we all know she buys real and is a loyal Hermes customer but if strangers comment on her bags she tells them they're fake.


----------



## baggrl

ABlovesH said:


> I agree- is it possible that her Birkin is actually real but she tells people it's fake to appear more humble?? I know someone like this...in her circle we all know she buys real and is a loyal Hermes customer but if strangers comment on her bags she tells them they're fake.



Good point! Lol. Maybe she's told her husband that its fake so he won't get upset. Ha! Although the color didn't look familiar. I'm not up on my dark blues so much. Alexia definitely doesn't want to upset Herman, as he clearly saved her life...


----------



## martiniandlace

ABlovesH said:


> I agree- is it possible that her Birkin is actually real but she tells people it's fake to appear more humble?? I know someone like this...in her circle we all know she buys real and is a loyal Hermes customer but if strangers comment on her bags she tells them they're fake.



Funny!...I always do that as well. Even with jewelry....and people tend to leave me alone. I get why she would do that!.


----------



## mcs1111

I think it would be really funny if we outed her for carrying a real birkin when she claims it is fake. Usually it is the other way around. But I suspect she is telling the truth on this one. I think that whole Miami bunch is all smoke and mirrors. They don't seem to have much actually going on.


----------



## baggrl

mcs1111 said:


> I think it would be really funny if we outed her for carrying a real birkin when she claims it is fake. Usually it is the other way around. But I suspect she is telling the truth on this one. I think that whole Miami bunch is all smoke and mirrors. They don't seem to have much actually going on.


I agree except for Lea is wealthy, even aside from her husband's money, which is why i though Ana's accusations on the last reunion show were ridiculous and based in jealousy. And I believe Marysol's mother and father have money and probably help her out a little still. Adrianna clearly has no money.  Lisa's husband appears to be doing well and they don't seem to be faking it. After Lenny bought her that diamond tennis necklace he was clearly not bidding in Lea's auction and spending more money just for show.  I respected that a lot. That leaves Joanna and Roman who seem to be fine financially, even though not wealthy per se and acting like responsible entrepreneurs.  Joanna's invested in several properties and for her age that's commendable.  Adrianna is the biggest faker ever.


----------



## QnBee9

baggrl said:


> Good point! Lol. Maybe she's told her husband that its fake so he won't get upset. Ha! Although the color didn't look familiar. I'm not up on my dark blues so much. Alexia definitely doesn't want to upset Herman, as he clearly saved her life...



I think it is supposed to be a fake BE birkin.


----------



## QnBee9

CanuckBagLover said:


> Hmm seems suspicious to me..would love to know if anyone knows the truth about her gallery



I did some looking...these are from December 2012. It seems she is still an art curator. The photo was taken at the art gallery she works for.

http://www.nj.com/business/prnewswire/index.ssf?/nj/story/?catSetID=&catID=&nrid=182888701&page=4

http://www.socialmiami.com/showslides.asp?g=markowicz-fine-art-4093


----------



## baggrl

QnBee9 said:


> I think it is supposed to be a fake BE birkin.



Yeah that was a bad fake because it definitely didnt look like Blue Electric to me.


----------



## QnBee9

The designer Maxime Jaquet who brought some of these birkins on Miami housewives.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

QnBee9 said:


> I did some looking...these are from December 2012. It seems she is still an art curator. The photo was taken at the art gallery she works for.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/business/prnewswire/index.ssf?/nj/story/?catSetID=&catID=&nrid=182888701&page=4
> 
> http://www.socialmiami.com/showslides.asp?g=markowicz-fine-art-4093


 

Thanks!  I'm surprised - usually the housewives (and not just on Miami) are very good at promoting what ever business interest they are involved in - but maybe the producers thought it wasn't an interesting story line = at least not as interesting as her fake marriage I suppose.


----------



## ALiteBeat82

ABlovesH said:


> I agree- is it possible that her Birkin is actually real but she tells people it's fake to appear more humble?? I know someone like this...in her circle we all know she buys real and is a loyal Hermes customer but if strangers comment on her bags she tells them they're fake.


I always wonder if they having issues with the IRS as well, stating they make a certain amount when in actuality they make more. Her proclaiming it's fake to the world would be a no no I am assuming in her group of friends. Just seemed a little fishy how quick she was to point out it was a fake. I'm also assuming her magazine got backlash when she said how the poor loved it because they got to see how the wealthy spent their money.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

QnBee9 said:


> The designer Maxime Jaquet who brought some of these birkins on Miami housewives.


 

Something seems off - these bags seem huge (or he is very small) = is it just me?


----------



## ghoztz

CanuckBagLover said:


> Something seems off - these bags seem huge (or he is very small) = is it just me?


I was thinking about the same thing.  It looks humongous!!   Maybe those are travel size??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ghoztz said:


> I was thinking about the same thing. It looks humongous!! Maybe those are travel size??


  Need someone who is a Birkin expert (which is not me)  - maybe they are HAC?  Or 40 size? I've seen lots of Birkins in real life and none appear so large.


----------



## JWiseman

CanuckBagLover said:


> Need someone who is a Birkin expert (which is not me)  - maybe they are HAC?  Or 40 size? I've seen lots of Birkins in real life and none appear so large.



The graffiti bag looks like a B50, the rest are all HACs in most likely 50. I have a HAC40 and it doesn't look at big as his and it is a big bag.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JWiseman said:


> The graffiti bag looks like a B50, the rest are all HACs in most likely 50. I have a HAC40 and it doesn't look at big as his and it is a big bag.


 Thanks  - I didn't know there was B50!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Did anyone watch that new show "Million Dollar Shoppers"?  There were lots of Birkins and Hermes bracelets on the first episode.


----------



## QnBee9

No. What network is it on?


----------



## QnBee9

Google searched that show and saw these:


----------



## QnBee9

This is also from the show's site


----------



## QnBee9

This is also from the show's site


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9

Episode 1 of Million Dollar Shoppers


----------



## CanuckBagLover

QnBee9 said:


> Google searched that show and saw these:


 Haven't seen the show but those two are scary looking!


----------



## GenieBottle26

I watched this show last night On Demand & it was actually pretty boring but there was lots of H.


----------



## castiel

Japanese TV drama &#21322;&#27810;&#30452;&#27193;


----------



## castiel

Japanese TV drama &#21322;&#27810;&#30452;&#27193;


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CanuckBagLover said:


> Haven't seen the show but those two are scary looking!


 
That man is intense-looking, isn't he?


----------



## QnBee9

GenieBottle26 said:


> I watched this show last night On Demand & it was actually pretty boring but there was lots of H.



I thought it was boring too besides the H.


----------



## QnBee9

Episode ten of rhom

Lea brought her Birkin to the beach






Another was hanging in her closet


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

on E! "Giuliana & Bill" Rancic, Giuliana has a very eye catching Soufre Evelyne


----------



## Millicat

QnBee9 said:


> Episode ten of rhom
> 
> Lea brought her Birkin to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another was hanging in her closet



Were they Down Under in this episode  ?


----------



## QnBee9

No they weren't. Just on a beach in Miami, but all I kept thinking was why would you bring a Birkin to the beach and put it in the sand.


----------



## ilovenicebags

QnBee9 said:


> Episode 1 of Million Dollar Shoppers



I just watched this show tonight. The two personal shoppers have what seems to be authentic Hermes but one of th clients on tonight's show had a really bad looking fake croc birkin and some fake lv. The show is boring but I guess it's s peek into the world of personal shoppers.


----------



## czienkosky

In last week's episode of Top Chef, the Aussie was wearing a white/GHW clic clac whilst cooking!


----------



## QnBee9

Lea Black packing for Texas






Lisa packing for Texas


----------



## QnBee9

In the Texas airport waiting for luggage


----------



## QnBee9

Lisa wearing the Birkin Lea helped get her while Lea wears one as well


----------



## QnBee9

Preview for next episode


----------



## QnBee9

From this weeks episode


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

recent Advice Gripe episode of Suze Orman...Can I Afford It segment...crocodile Birkin $37500.  Husband called in and said if Suze approved it she could get it.   They were denied.  I can't remember all of their finances but I do remember they were over 40, made $17k a month and had $1.2 million in retirement.
I looked on CNBC for it but can't seem to find the video


----------



## luckylove

BlkLadyLaw said:


> recent Advice Gripe episode of Suze Orman...Can I Afford It segment...crocodile Birkin $37500.  Husband called in and said if Suze approved it she could get it.   They were denied.  I can't remember all of their finances but I do remember they were over 40, made $17k a month and had $1.2 million in retirement.
> I looked on CNBC for it but can't seem to find the video



Hmm... if we really do the math on just those details,  I would have to agree that spending nearly $40k on one bag would be quite a stretch... I assume the 17k per month is Before taxes.  After tax annual salary is about 140K... I would not want to eat up that much of my take home pay on one bag....

I do understand how tempting it can be though!


----------



## martiniandlace

^^^I would totally advise against spending $37,500 on a bag based on a 17k a month paycheck as well. The paycheck is not so good for living that Hermes croc lifestyle. I would maybe use a bonus/unexpected windfall for any Hermes bags in fact but not a monthly paycheck.

I would advise her to put the money in a great investment or several, watch it grow over a period of time, nuture it and try to squeeze out that $37,500 extra out of her investment yield/returns.
Now the 1.2 million in retirement is pretty great!!. I wish I had that...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

luckylove said:


> Hmm... if we really do the math on just those details,  I would have to agree that spending nearly $40k on one bag would be quite a stretch... I assume the 17k per month is Before taxes.  After tax annual salary is about 140K... I would not want to eat up that much of my take home pay on one bag....
> 
> I do understand how tempting it can be though!



It is coming back to me...they were both lawyers and had a $390kish? mortgage balance and wife had $40ish? in student loans also.  It may be replaying during this week since it aired this past weekend.


----------



## ABlovesH

luckylove said:


> Hmm... if we really do the math on just those details,  I would have to agree that spending nearly $40k on one bag would be quite a stretch... I assume the 17k per month is Before taxes.  After tax annual salary is about 140K... I would not want to eat up that much of my take home pay on one bag....
> 
> I do understand how tempting it can be though!



Agreed. Unless they live in a very low COL area I'm not even sure they are candidates for a regular leather Birkin. No mention of savings?? (yes there is retirement money but they still need regular savings).


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## MYH

ABlovesH said:


> Agreed. Unless they live in a very low COL area I'm not even sure they are candidates for a regular leather Birkin. No mention of savings?? (yes there is retirement money but they still need regular savings).


Good call by Suze. Sometimes I watch that show and although the can I afford it segment is entertaining,   part of me thinks that if you are at all unsure if you can afford it, then you can't.  

And in some cases when the wife/husband seem divided on the purchase (car, handbag, etc) I think its best not to buy it.  For extravagant purchases, both people should be on board and wholeheartedly be fine with the purchase.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Here's the link

http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000209386&play=1


----------



## MYH

Bevyofpurses said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000209386&play=1


Thanks for the link. It saved me from having to dig through my dVR to look for the segment.


----------



## GenieBottle26

Lol. I like how he said, "She has one already but not the crocodile. She bought the cheap one." Lololol. Really?!


----------



## martiniandlace

GenieBottle26 said:


> Lol. I like how he said, "She has one already but not the crocodile. She bought the cheap one." Lololol. Really?!



I chuckled at that as well. Hermes shopping warps ones thinking and clouds ones judgement.
I dropped by Hermes yesterday for a small treat so bought two twillies for 175$ plus tax each. It may not have seemed like much at the time but I thought to myself on the way out.... If I end up buying 20 scraps of fabric (basically rags) for 200 each and every time, there is something seriously wrong with me. 
It doesn't matter if I can afford it or not...Some Hermes purchases are just the equivalent of throwing money away to me.

I need to slap myself or call Suze Ormon each and everytime I go to Hermes...Maybe I will eventually come to my senses.


----------



## GenieBottle26

martiniandlace said:


> I chuckled at that as well. Hermes shopping warps ones thinking and clouds ones judgement.
> I dropped by Hermes yesterday for a small treat so bought two twillies for 175$ plus tax each. It may not have seemed like much at the time but I thought to myself on the way out.... If I end up buying 20 scraps of fabric (basically rags) for 200 each and every time, there is something seriously wrong with me.
> It doesn't matter if I can afford it or not...Some Hermes purchases are just the equivalent of throwing money away to me.
> 
> I need to slap myself or call Suze Ormon each and everytime I go to Hermes...Maybe I will eventually come to my senses.



Lol.  I am in total agreement.  H does warp the brain....when I see other bags from different designers now I think, "Oh it's only $4500!"  Compared to $10K+ it seems like a "great deal" but it's just really nuts for me to think that way....Suzie Ormon would come through the tv at me I'm afraid...oh well.....c'est la vie!


----------



## luckylove

GenieBottle26 said:


> Lol.  I am in total agreement.  H does warp the brain....when I see other bags from different designers now I think, "Oh it's only $4500!"  Compared to $10K+ it seems like a "great deal" but it's just really nuts for me to think that way....Suzie Ormon would come through the tv at me I'm afraid...oh well.....c'est la vie!



Yes, when 5k sounds like a bargain, you know we've quite hypnotized by H!


----------



## QnBee9

Million dollar shoppers


----------



## JWiseman

QnBee9 said:


> Million dollar shoppers



I just don't understand what's happening in this pictures. :weird:


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Early Halloween?


----------



## alterego

QnBee9 said:


> Million dollar shoppers


How absolutely fabulous! Two quotes comes to mind....Don't dull your shine for no one! and To thy own self be true.......that's all. Shine on.


----------



## lulilu

alterego said:


> how absolutely fabulous! Two quotes comes to mind....don't dull your shine for no one! And to thy own self be true.......that's all. shine on.



+1


----------



## luckylove

JWiseman said:


> I just don't understand what's happening in this pictures. :weird:



Agreed!  Besides being unkempt,  he looks a bit sinister to me as well!  Not my cup of tea!


----------



## MYH

luckylove said:


> Agreed!  Besides being unkempt,  he looks a bit sinister to me as well!  Not my cup of tea!


Yes, and very hairy (in a bad way)! Eeeeewww.


----------



## aerinha

On Scandal last night the senator's wife had a black birkin next to her on the sofa at their first meeting with Olivia.

Those Million Dollar people are scary.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## biscuit1

I watched a repeat episode in the middle of the night - last night. The hairy pair pictured above were at Beth Shak's home. They were rude and obnoxious with their comments. Beth did buy some stuff.


----------



## Chez Capri

I'm a bit late on catching up with RHOM - sorry if its already been discussed. But in the episode Birkin Buddies, isn't that a Lagoon bag Lea bought over to Lisa? I thought Lagoon is rested. It can't even be SOed (I know because I've been trying to place a SO for Lagoon and its never available). If it is Lagoon how is it possible she got it from the store? And if Lisa already has 3 Birkins how is it that she can't get another one from the store ... So confused.


----------



## glamourbag

Chez Capri said:


> I'm a bit late on catching up with RHOM - sorry if its already been discussed. But in the episode Birkin Buddies, isn't that a Lagoon bag Lea bought over to Lisa? I thought Lagoon is rested. It can't even be SOed (I know because I've been trying to place a SO for Lagoon and its never available). If it is Lagoon how is it possible she got it from the store? And if Lisa already has 3 Birkins how is it that she can't get another one from the store ... So confused.



No you are right, currently Lagon is not available for SO. But as you know, in this case, it is one of the wonders of H magic. On rare, rare occasion things may be back ordered and ssslloooowwwllllyyy trickle in (I know Lagon is an old color and there is a LOT of lag time between its original season's release and this ones apparent arrival time). In other magical occasions things sometimes go into "hiding" at the store for special special reasons...Anyway, Lisa is a sweet gal and there is a lot more to that whole story than I am sure we all know.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JWiseman said:


> I just don't understand what's happening in this pictures. :weird:



Ewph! I'm with you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

QnBee9 said:


> Million dollar shoppers


 
I think the woman is lovely, although I'm not a fan of the pants she's wearing in the last photo. :weird:


----------



## Chez Capri

glamourbag said:


> No you are right, currently Lagon is not available for SO. But as you know, in this case, it is one of the wonders of H magic. On rare, rare occasion things may be back ordered and ssslloooowwwllllyyy trickle in (I know Lagon is an old color and there is a LOT of lag time between its original season's release and this ones apparent arrival time). In other magical occasions things sometimes go into "hiding" at the store for special special reasons...Anyway, Lisa is a sweet gal and there is a lot more to that whole story than I am sure we all know.



You are right ... I'm sure in actuality it may be a whole different story. In any case - I'm seeing a lot more Hermes on Lisa this season. 

Hi &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075; its JoiedeVivre710!!! I'm doing my SO this week - headache on colors!!!!! Wish I could take you with me to help me!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

GenieBottle26 said:


> Lol. I like how he said, "She has one already but not the crocodile. She bought the cheap one." Lololol. Really?!



I forgot about that...hilarious!   My husband was watching and knows the cost and was giving me the side eye when she asked how many does she already have.  Lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

qnbee9 said:


> million dollar shoppers


 


jwiseman said:


> i just don't understand what's happening in this pictures. :weird:


 


bevyofpurses said:


> early halloween?


 


myh said:


> yes, and very hairy (in a bad way)! Eeeeewww.


 


aerinha said:


> on scandal last night the senator's wife had a black birkin next to her on the sofa at their first meeting with olivia.
> 
> Those million dollar people are scary.


 
w t ***&^%$£"%^&* !!!


----------



## ABlovesH

I actually think that guy from Million Dollar Shoppers [the one who dresses in womens' couture] looks pretty fabulous. A lot more chic than your typical cross-dresser look IMO...


----------



## ABlovesH

I just watched the episode of Million Dollar Shoppers with the white croc Birkin- I think the OP was right, very very suspicious for reasons I won't say...


----------



## my peko

Japanese drama " A swinging single" episode 1


----------



## QnBee9

RHOM


----------



## ABlovesH

Anyone see the Million Dollar Shoppers episode with the croc/alligator Birkin drama? They kept referencing waitlists- I thought those were no longer? Is it really possible that her husband was on the waitlist for that Birkin for 2 years- and coincidently happened to get it just in time? More likely the drama was scripted to make for more interesting tv...


----------



## GenieBottle26

ABlovesH said:


> Anyone see the Million Dollar Shoppers episode with the croc/alligator Birkin drama? They kept referencing waitlists- I thought those were no longer? Is it really possible that her husband was on the waitlist for that Birkin for 2 years- and coincidently happened to get it just in time? More likely the drama was scripted to make for more interesting tv...




I saw this too! I thought it was ridiculous. I was offered a croc B a few months after I bought my first one. U would think that someone who was a B collector as the lady called herself would be able to get her hands on one sooner. And I thought it was hilarious that she specifically requested purple & then at the end said she had wanted red. She drove those 2 shoppers crazy!


----------



## ABlovesH

GenieBottle26 said:


> I saw this too! I thought it was ridiculous. I was offered a croc B a few months after I bought my first one. U would think that someone who was a B collector as the lady called herself would be able to get her hands on one sooner. And I thought it was hilarious that she specifically requested purple & then at the end said she had wanted red. She drove those 2 shoppers crazy!



Lol- I can't believe she actually made one of the shoppers cry! I felt bad for them.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QuelleFromage

ABlovesH said:


> I just watched the episode of Million Dollar Shoppers with the white croc Birkin- I think the OP was right, very very suspicious for reasons I won't say...


I agree and I am not thrilled with the ostrich either.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GenieBottle26 said:


> I saw this too! I thought it was ridiculous. I was offered a croc B a few months after I bought my first one. U would think that someone who was a B collector as the lady called herself would be able to get her hands on one sooner. And I thought it was hilarious that she specifically requested purple & then at the end said she had wanted red. She drove those 2 shoppers crazy!


TIA. This is just selling the old H myths all over again cos they make a good media story.


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## ABlovesH

QuelleFromage said:


> I agree and I am not thrilled with the ostrich either.



Which was the ostrich? I don't remember that one. Also the croc lady's white Birkin had a detail on it that made me think twice...It looked like it had a detail on it which I have been told by the Madison Ave H that is not possible even for SO. But Hermes SAs have been wrong in the past so who knows...


----------



## QnBee9

I saw the million dollar shoppers show with the birkin lady she is crazy.


----------



## QnBee9

From that episode:


----------



## QnBee9

From that same episode, these belong to that football player's wife:


----------



## luckylove

Sorry,  but I am dying to take a razor to his overgrown stubble and a hairbrush to his unkempt hair!  I am all for expressing one's individuality, but looking messy and dirty is not my thing.  In fairness, I have not seen the show.  seems to have great H, though!


----------



## gymangel812

that birkin lady was crazy lol, the shoppers offered her a "specially commissioned" aka (i assume) special order and she's like absolutely not, specially commissioned means USED! and then she didn't want to be referred to as pregnant?!?


----------



## QnBee9

gymangel812 said:


> that birkin lady was crazy lol, the shoppers offered her a "specially commissioned" aka (i assume) special order and she's like absolutely not, specially commissioned means USED! and then she didn't want to be referred to as pregnant?!?



She hated that word and the word maternity. She wanted a long sleeve, long custom dress but complained she would be hot. She told them she wanted a 35 purple croc with gold hardware that was new. Then got mad and lied that she said she said she would take any bag, in any color from the store. Crazy.


----------



## ABlovesH

QnBee9 said:


> From that same episode, these belong to that football player's wife:



Thanks for posting the pictures! Anyone know what color the croc Birkin is? It is beautiful!!


----------



## QnBee9

RHOM Lea brought an orange Kelly and pink Birkin on her flight


----------



## QnBee9

RHOM Lisa's birkin on the table. She later took it to the Vegas pool party.


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Sorry, but I am dying to take a razor to his overgrown stubble and a hairbrush to his unkempt hair! I am all for expressing one's individuality, but looking messy and dirty is not my thing. In fairness, I have not seen the show. seems to have great H, though!


 
 He actually dress up quite OK but the hair things is just gross!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## alterego

luckylove said:


> Sorry,  but I am dying to take a razor to his overgrown stubble and a hairbrush to his unkempt hair!  I am all for expressing one's individuality, but looking messy and dirty is not my thing.  In fairness, I have not seen the show.  seems to have great H, though!


I think he leaves his stubble so as not to read as a "tranny" since he likes to wear ladies clothing. I've watched the show and he has some incredible pieces. To each his own...but I agree...he should shave that beard cause it looks nasty, especially when he wears couture.


----------



## luckylove

alterego said:


> I think he leaves his stubble so as not to read as a "tranny" since he likes to wear ladies clothing. I've watched the show and he has some incredible pieces. To each his own...but I agree...he should shave that beard cause it looks nasty, especially when he wears couture.



You make a good point about the possibility that he does not want to look "tranny"... could be?!  I laughed to myself as I imagined how horrified people would be if I neglected to wax my legs,  but stlll wore couture dress out in the world.... Yikes!


----------



## MYH

You guys are a terrible influence!  Due to all the chatter about the million dollar shoppers show, I had to take a look myself and now I am "H"ooked! 

I love when they go vintage shopping!  I can't believe most of the clients don't like vintage.  I would LOVE it! My favorite line "Look British, Think Yiddish"


----------



## BalLVLover

QnBee9 said:


> RHOM Lea brought an orange Kelly and pink Birkin on her flight




I'm watching this right now, I've been thinking of selling my orange kelly, but after serving Lea's I'm having second thoughts. But what I'm really wondering is why they are all sitting in the plane with their sunglasses on.....is their plane brighter inside than all the ones I've flown on????


----------



## QnBee9

BalLVLover said:


> I'm watching this right now, I've been thinking of selling my orange kelly, but after serving Lea's I'm having second thoughts. But what I'm really wondering is why they are all sitting in the plane with their sunglasses on.....is their plane brighter inside than all the ones I've flown on????



An orange Kelly? I saw lea's on this episode and it's gorgeous. You might want to hang on to that one.


----------



## QuelleFromage

alterego said:


> I think he leaves his stubble so as not to read as a "tranny" since he likes to wear ladies clothing. I've watched the show and he has some incredible pieces. To each his own...but I agree...he should shave that beard cause it looks nasty, especially when he wears couture.


honestly for him I just want a hose. I love individualism but this doesn't read individual to me, it reads fashion victim needing a good wash - sorry!!


----------



## alterego

QuelleFromage said:


> honestly for him I just want a hose. I love individualism but this doesn't read individual to me, it reads fashion victim needing a good wash - sorry!!


:lolots:


----------



## Rouge H

QuelleFromage said:


> honestly for him I just want a hose. I love individualism but this doesn't read individual to me, it reads fashion victim needing a good wash - sorry!!




+1. So true


----------



## mistikat

There have been two pages on this show and --- good news! There is a thread devoted to it in the TV subforum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/televisi...dollar-shoppers-lifetime-oct-10-a-837738.html

Please feel free to join the discussion there; otherwise, if we could get back to topic here it would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BalLVLover

QnBee9 said:


> An orange Kelly? I saw lea's on this episode and it's gorgeous. You might want to hang on to that one.




I think you're right!


----------



## aerinha

On a rerun of The Game, from when it was a sitcom about football players' wives and not the show about men behaving badly that BET turned it into, Kelly entered a Sunbeams meeting carrying a red birkin.


----------



## Blairbass

GenieBottle26 said:


> Lol.  I am in total agreement.  H does warp the brain....when I see other bags from different designers now I think, "Oh it's only $4500!"  Compared to $10K+ it seems like a "great deal" but it's just really nuts for me to think that way....Suzie Ormon would come through the tv at me I'm afraid...oh well.....c'est la vie!



I am glad to know I am not alone!


----------



## aerinha

Blairbass said:


> I am glad to know I am not alone!


+1

Btw, love your screen name blairbass.  Was a fan of them too.


----------



## Blairbass

aerinha said:


> +1
> 
> Btw, love your screen name blairbass.  Was a fan of them too.



Thank you!  Gossip Girl is my go to when I need to see good fashion!


----------



## mustangsammy

I squealed with delight this morning when I realized that Ina Garten of _Barefoot Contessa_ was carrying a black box bolide!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## luckylove

Love this!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr.GQ

Ina likes herself some H. I've seen her with several different pieces, jewelry and bags, as well as things for the home.  I read an article a while ago where she decorated her guest house with several things from H.


----------



## aerinha

Tuesday's ep of Awkward had a gold birkin, but I am about 80% sure it was a fake.


----------



## QnBee9

aerinha said:


> Tuesday's ep of Awkward had a gold birkin, but I am about 80% sure it was a fake.




The one Sade's mom had? Total fake. It was one of those with the zipper between the handles.


----------



## aerinha

QnBee9 said:


> The one Sade's mom had? Total fake. It was one of those with the zipper between the handles.



Yep, that was it.  It just looked huge and like they made it out of cardboard, but it flashed by so fast when she dropped it on the chair I wasn't sure.


----------



## Kimber7

Love Ina. I have noticed her wearing Hermes bags quite a bit through the years. The people on this million dollar shopper show are so tacky! ugh


----------



## Les Tambours

'Jodie Foster carried a Birkin in a movie... the title escapes me... when I remember - I'll post... getting Senioristis right now.  '

I just watched that the other night. The film is called Inside Man and she carries a bright red Birkin with gold hardware but if you look very closely in a very dark nightime scene she also carries a large black Drag bag - what a treasure! Sorry, it all happened too fast to take pictures.


----------



## Millicat

Big Rich Texas has had a few H sightings recently.


----------



## yooralla

Lily do had a lot of Hermes, lol


----------



## Millicat

I don't remember a Lily, perhaps the series I saw was earlier than Lily !


----------



## 3DCC

Who is Lilly? Do you mean Lilly Ghalichi from Shahs of Sunset. She has several birkins that she sports on the show.

http://www.bravotv.com/shahs-of-sunset/season-2/photos/house-tours/tour-lilly-ghalichis-closet


----------



## Mr.GQ

Les Tambours said:


> 'Jodie Foster carried a Birkin in a movie... the title escapes me... when I remember - I'll post... getting Senioristis right now.  '
> 
> I just watched that the other night. The film is called Inside Man and she carries a bright red Birkin with gold hardware but if you look very closely in a very dark nightime scene she also carries a large black Drag bag - what a treasure! Sorry, it all happened too fast to take pictures.



She also carries a black Kelly in the movie Safe Room.


----------



## gymangel812

several items on thanksgiving live on food network, giada has a constance belt, ina has a gold chain d'acre bracelet & etoupe watch.


----------



## ABlovesH

Anyone see this week's episode of RHoBH? Kathy Hilton had an ostrich Kelly in a taupe-y color. I tried searching online but couldn't find a pic...


----------



## mustangsammy

Ina strikes again!







This time with a black garden party


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Goldfox

Mob Wives season 4 features Renee Graziano and a black Birkin on a ugly, drunken trip to Vegas. It's almost like I'd wish it to be fake, but she's the most entertaining reality-tv star IMO so she's definitely worked hard and deserves this bag!


----------



## ncch

QnBee9 said:


> Million dollar shoppers



In the fourth picture, the etoupe bag.  Is this a hac or a Birkin?  It looks a little long to me?  

Is this a new show in the US?


----------



## alterego

Goldfox said:


> Mob Wives season 4 features Renee Graziano and a black Birkin on a ugly, drunken trip to Vegas. It's almost like I'd wish it to be fake, but she's the most entertaining reality-tv star IMO so she's definitely worked hard and deserves this bag!


I saw that last night...I don't know about that one...looks a bit off...but heck...she's a mob wife. LOL!


----------



## ABlovesH

ncch said:


> In the fourth picture, the etoupe bag.  Is this a hac or a Birkin?  It looks a little long to me?
> 
> Is this a new show in the US?



It looks like an HAC to me- though the handles look to be the length of a regular Birkin's handles? Maybe just an odd angle?


----------



## ABlovesH

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills- Joyce is carrying a gold Birkin when she takes a golf lesson with Kyle. To be honest, the Birkin on the golf course looked very awkward- doesn't her country club have lockers??


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Has anyone watched that new show "Rich kids of Beverly Hills"?  The "kids" are in their mid-20's and the show is silly, but there are lots of Birkins and Hermes bracelets.  Some of them might be real.


----------



## TankerToad

Watched HG TV and the realtor in  Peurto  Rico was carrying a white Birkin everywhere 
Flaunting it, really
Couldn't tell if it was real
Kinda think it wasn't 
Odd size, KWIM?


----------



## alterego

Madam Bijoux said:


> Has anyone watched that new show "Rich kids of Beverly Hills"?  The "kids" are in their mid-20's and the show is silly, but there are lots of Birkins and Hermes bracelets.  Some of them might be real.


Drats! I missed it!! I wanted to see that show!!!


----------



## Blairbass

Doesn't Rich Kids premier this sunday?  I have my dvr set just to see the bags!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Blairbass said:


> Doesn't Rich Kids premier this sunday?  I have my dvr set just to see the bags!


I think the first episode was on January 12.  If your cable company has an "on demand" feature, you can see it there.


----------



## biscuit1

Rich Kids begins sunday , January 19 th at 10 pm  (9 central) on "E" channel.


----------



## QnBee9

The show was available on demand last night. I made a couple of screen caps of the girl Dorothy's collection. I will post them.


----------



## QnBee9

Dorothy is a little over the top when talking about her collection. They must of asked her during her interview how many birkins she had because she was like I have lost count.


----------



## QnBee9

Episode 2


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9

Episode 1


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## gymangel812

QnBee9 said:


> Episode 1


i tried to watch this to see all the pretty things but... i couldn't make it through 5 mins


----------



## QnBee9

gymangel812 said:


> i tried to watch this to see all the pretty things but... i couldn't make it through 5 mins




I laugh at how out of touch with reality these kids are. I have watched both episodes but honestly, I watched for the handbags only.


----------



## chicinthecity777

QnBee9 said:


> Episode 1



And naturally, you would have all your Hermes bags sitting on the sofa instead of in the closet. Actually my mistake. It looks like a special stands for bags!


----------



## glamourbag

QnBee9 said:


>


What makes me laugh most about this show is actually in part of its title...they are not "KIDS"and they are not in their late teens/very early twenties either where this label may work. These people are in their mid twenties. I was married at 26! Hahaha! Regardless of wealth, the behaviour almost appears "staged". Fun to watch, not for taking seriously, not for aspiring to be. Nice bag candy though!


----------



## Chander

Went back and watched Rick Kids (...adults?) to check out the Hermes...a little difficult to get through but worth it for the drool worthy CDC's and bags.  Love it when the two girls showed up with the same Birkin.  Thanks for the info, may have skipped it otherwise.


----------



## ABlovesH

Finally watch Rich Kids...everyone here is right, the only reason to watch it is for the Hermes!  

Anyone know what color the red Birkin with white stitching is? Not rouge H...does any other red come with white stitching? Maybe special order?


----------



## gymangel812

ABlovesH said:


> Finally watch Rich Kids...everyone here is right, the only reason to watch it is for the Hermes!
> 
> Anyone know what color the red Birkin with white stitching is? Not rouge H...does any other red come with white stitching? Maybe special order?


are you talking about the one that both of them had? if so i believe it was rouge casaque epsom candy.


----------



## JWiseman

ABlovesH said:


> Finally watch Rich Kids...everyone here is right, the only reason to watch it is for the Hermes!
> 
> Anyone know what color the red Birkin with white stitching is? Not rouge H...does any other red come with white stitching? Maybe special order?





gymangel812 said:


> are you talking about the one that both of them had? if so i believe it was rouge casaque epsom candy.



I agree with gymangel, Rouge Casaque epsom candy - with Bleu Thalassa interior if I'm not mistaken.

The only way I get through the show is by oogling all of their Hermes and Jewelry.


----------



## ABlovesH

gymangel812 said:


> are you talking about the one that both of them had? if so i believe it was rouge casaque epsom candy.



I haven't gotten that far into the show yet! The one I saw was in the very beginning. But it's probably the same bag...I always forget about the candys!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Not a tv show but didn't know if this qualified as a post under the "Stars/Public Figures with Hermes" thread... I think I spy a Garden Party being toted by Teresa from RHONJ as she leaves court:




Source: UsWeekly.com


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## QnBee9




----------



## lulilu

Seeing the etoupe (?) club being carried on this show makes me wish I had gotten one.  Great look.


----------



## QnBee9

lulilu said:


> Seeing the etoupe (?) club being carried on this show makes me wish I had gotten one.  Great look.



I love the look of that bag too.


----------



## BegforBag

Not sure if someone had already posted this, its from a Korean drama "my love from another star".


----------



## Monceau

BegforBag said:


> Not sure if someone had already posted this, its from a Korean drama "my love from another star".


This show made the front page of the Washington Post online edition!
I'm not much of a tv person, but I became hooked on this show after someone posted it in the Asians & Hermes thread:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...b86678-a5f3-11e3-84d4-e59b1709222c_story.html


----------



## BegforBag

Monceau said:


> This show made the front page of the Washington Post online edition!
> I'm not much of a tv person, but I became hooked on this show after someone posted it in the Asians & Hermes thread:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...b86678-a5f3-11e3-84d4-e59b1709222c_story.html



Thank you for the link. It makes an interesting read. I'm also hooked on this show....LOL...


----------



## thyme

BegforBag said:


> Not sure if someone had already posted this, its from a Korean drama "my love from another star".



lots of H from the drama posted in Asians and hermes thread a couple of weeks ago


----------



## BegforBag

chincac said:


> lots of H from the drama posted in Asians and hermes thread a couple of weeks ago



Thanks Chincac!! I just checked the Asians & Hermes thread. Its amazing. I'm gonna have!such a withdrawal after i finish that drama series.  &#128514;&#128514;&#128540;&#128540;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## QnBee9

Morgan hired a stylist to help her with outfits if events. There were black croc birkins in those boxes.


----------



## QnBee9

Dorothy loading up her car to take her things to her new condo.


----------



## Pazdzernika

QnBee9 said:


> Dorothy loading up her car to take her things to her new condo.




Some of those look like Jypsiere/Evelyne sized boxes but I've only ever seen her with Bs, Ks, and Jiges. Wonder if she'll carry some other type of H before the season finale (which is this Sun!).


----------



## Kendall BC

Jennifer Lopez was wearing Hermes "Graff" gavroche  (colorway 02: Orange/Rose Vif/Violet) as headband on American Idol result show this week.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## Madam Bijoux

I read that RKOBH was renewed for a second season and that there is going to be a spinoff series about the rich kids of New York City.  Hopefully, there will be lots of H eye candy.


----------



## xquizit01

* Joan & Melissa: Joan Knows Best?                  (2011&#8211;2014)                             *TV Series                                                                                          -  Reality-TV

Joan is really hilarious on this show.  Don't really care for her antics on Fashion Police though.


----------



## Goldfox

In this week's episode of Suits, Donna wears a Kelly watch.

Lindsay Lohan is carrying her (rumoured-to-be-fake) orange Birkin in the OWN docudrama "Lindsay".


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gymangel812 said:


> i tried to watch this to see all the pretty things but... i couldn't make it through 5 mins



same here.  They make the Bs & Ks look like trashy.


----------



## lilneko69

Anyone else catch Mama Pope's shiny croc on last night's Scandal? I can't wait for the finale!!!


----------



## kat99

From one of my favorite movies, A Perfect Murder:
















BBK in 28 with gold!

Rest of photos are non Hermes ones, you can see here :


----------



## mp4

lilneko69 said:


> Anyone else catch Mama Pope's shiny croc on last night's Scandal? I can't wait for the finale!!!
> 
> View attachment 2575615



Yup...and I can't wait either!


----------



## plastic-fish

Lindsay Lohan on her OWN show.  Also posted two similar pics in 'Stars/Celebs and their Hermes' sticky.


----------



## snocones

I'm not sure this has been posted here, but this is from Scandal mkserialblog.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/scandal-3-11-adnan.png?w=529&h=297


----------



## snocones

Whoops, I guess the pic didn't show up.


----------



## Goldfox

RHONY 6x09 Sonja carries a Kelly and two Birkins


----------



## kat99

A few shots from Blue Jasmine:


----------



## Gixxer

kat99 said:


> A few shots from Blue Jasmine:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Blue-Jasmine-2.jpg?9d7bd4
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/blue-jasmine-missoni.jpeg?9d7bd4



Oh I loved the post you did on your blog for this *kat99*! Thank you for bumping this thread too. I didn't realize the overload of brands she wore in some scenes including H, but she carried everything with such elegance.


----------



## kat99

Gixxer said:


> Oh I loved the post you did on your blog for this *kat99*! Thank you for bumping this thread too. I didn't realize the overload of brands she wore in some scenes including H, but she carried everything with such elegance.



Thanks so much! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Yuki85

I think in "Rizzoli and Isles" Maura Isles has also wear a black birkin


----------



## Sky love

kat99 said:


> A few shots from Blue Jasmine:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Blue-Jasmine-2.jpg?9d7bd4
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/blue-jasmine-missoni.jpeg?9d7bd4



Love Blue Jasmine


----------



## kat99

Some shots from Midnight in Paris:












Love this Jige!


----------



## Love-Vintage

kat99 said:


> Some shots from Midnight in Paris:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/midnight-in-paris-6.jpg?9d7bd4
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/midnight-in-paris-22.jpg?9d7bd4
> 
> Love this Jige!
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/midnight-in-paris-5.jpg?9d7bd4


----------



## chicinthecity777

I had the SATC rerun on the other day as a background while I was cooking super, it was the episode when Carrie got mugged of her Manolos and Miranda went to get her. I suddenly noticed this!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had the SATC rerun on the other day as a background while I was cooking super, it was the episode when Carrie got mugged of her Manolos and Miranda went to get her. I suddenly noticed this!



jige!! cool..looks big..


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> jige!! cool..looks big..



I think it's the A4 size.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had the SATC rerun on the other day as a background while I was cooking super, it was the episode when Carrie got mugged of her Manolos and Miranda went to get her. I suddenly noticed this!


 I saw the episode too and noticed Miranda's bag.  Thanks for posting!  I've really enjoyed watching the reruns - it was such a great show.


----------



## seton

the bachelorette S10. E06


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Madam Bijoux said:


> Has anyone watched that new show "Rich kids of Beverly Hills"?  The "kids" are in their mid-20's and the show is silly, but there are lots of Birkins and Hermes bracelets.  Some of them might be real.


 
Bahahahahaha You had me at "Some of them might be real" really just made my day


----------



## plastic-fish

Not the best picture but Miranda has a lovely Kelly in Sex and the City - Politically Erect.  I did also see her with a black Kelly in an earlier episode in season one but failed to take a pic.


----------



## plastic-fish

One more grainy pic of Miranda's Kelly, lol...


----------



## BagItUp10

Vert Anis lizzy birkin 25


----------



## BagItUp10

Another pic of the vert anis lizzy


----------



## BagItUp10

A little bit of H  for the broken heart...


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## BagItUp10

Looks like an H shoebox...


----------



## BagItUp10

Now that is a wedding present!


----------



## BagItUp10

Not sure what this color is called...


----------



## BagItUp10

Another pic...


----------



## BagItUp10

I am loving this Jige on Miranda.


----------



## marbella8

There's a great show from Denmark, it's called Borgen, and Brigitte, the PM and former PM, of Denmark, carries a GP. I am way too incompetent to know how to attach a photo from the tv, so if anyone else watches the show, please help


----------



## MSO13

I've been seeing a few H bags on the Mindy Project, she has 3 Bs in 30cm I think and there's a red PHW 35cm on Girlfriends Guide. I read that they get a bigger paycheck from the union if they use their own H on the shows. That would be incentive for me


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've been seeing a few H bags on the Mindy Project, she has 3 Bs in 30cm I think and there's a red PHW 35cm on Girlfriends Guide. I read that they get a bigger paycheck from the union if they use their own H on the shows. That would be incentive for me



First of all, I love that show, it is hilarious. Secondly, I noticed that she carries either Chanel (mostly first season) and now in the second season some H bags. I wonder if they are her own.


----------



## MSO13

marbella8 said:


> First of all, I love that show, it is hilarious. Secondly, I noticed that she carries either Chanel (mostly first season) and now in the second season some H bags. I wonder if they are her own.



Sorry, just reread my post and I didn't make much sense! Actors who use their own items as their wardrobes get some kind of pay incentive so I do think Mindy Kaling uses her own Hermes and Chanel collection on her show. Apparently she's a very big shopper and loves colorful bags it would seem.


----------



## H. for H.

Sasha Alexander in Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## Lvgirl71

BagItUp10 said:


> Another pic...




Looks like BE?


----------



## birkel

i have spotted a few birkin cameos on SCANDAL odly always on the antagonist but ...... Portia de Rossi character a constance and even a croc birkin. ALSO it has been mentioned on SUITS.


----------



## LovEmAll

I spotted a gorgeous black Kelly in house of cards!  Favorite show and bag!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

H. for H. said:


> Sasha Alexander in Rizzoli & Isles
> View attachment 2911030


Thisis fantastic


----------



## princessjaina

I was watching a kids' show, Some Assembly Required, and noticed this young male character wearing what I think is a Hermes? Opinions?  Anyone recognize the design?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## ptmacey

This reality bbc tv show oxford street revealed http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v6cnd features a birkin that is stolen from someone in a london store containing over £100k cash .Dont worry the theif is caught and all items recovered she recieves over 2 years in prison (may be viewable only in uk?)copy and paste link into browser


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Secret Garden a kdrama on netflix. So hilarious. My fave character is oska.

Spotted two, a k40 and a shoulder Birkin


----------



## Bevyofpurses

The jpg


----------



## ABlovesH

Omg Bethenny on Real Housewives of NYC has a white Birkin with *black* edging! This is my dream Birkin- she must have special ordered it. It was featured prominently in the scene with her therapist- I believe it was this week's episode. Anyone have a pic they can post? Can't figure out how to do it from my phone lol.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The new season of Rich Kids of Beverly Hills begins on Sunday.  Should be lots of H goodies to see.


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> The jpg



son ye jin's jpg?? wow..



Bevyofpurses said:


> Secret Garden a kdrama on netflix. So hilarious. My fave character is oska.
> 
> Spotted two, a k40 and a shoulder Birkin



the mom is tiny and she's carrying a k40?? tempted to go back to watch again..


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Yes chincac

Spotted this Himalayan Kelly on Birth Of a Beauty via drama fever


----------



## AudreyHFan

Having so much fun going through this thread!


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> Yes chincac
> 
> Spotted this Himalayan Kelly on Birth Of a Beauty via drama fever



Didn't watch this one!

 There was a Gris T K in Producers carried by Yoon Yoo Jung epi 2


----------



## Bevyofpurses

That's right!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

And this clic clac. Chartreuse?


----------



## HoneyLocks

My favourite scene of "The devils wears Prada"
Was laughing so hard! 
:greengrin:


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> That's right!


 


Bevyofpurses said:


> And this clic clac. Chartreuse?


 
cool!! you have sharp eyes to spot the clic clac?


----------



## Leah

ABlovesH said:


> Omg Bethenny on Real Housewives of NYC has a white Birkin with *black* edging! This is my dream Birkin- she must have special ordered it. It was featured prominently in the scene with her therapist- I believe it was this week's episode. Anyone have a pic they can post? Can't figure out how to do it from my phone lol.



I remember that scene with the therapist, but I thought it was just a regular white birkin which Bettheny has been carrying a few times (there are several photos on the internet showing her carrying the same bag.) 

Bettheny was also carrying a gold birkin in that same episode last week when she was with Carole looking at home furnishings. And Carole was carrying an an Evelyne which looked etoupe.


----------



## MSO13

Leah said:


> I remember that scene with the therapist, but I thought it was just a regular white birkin which Bettheny has been carrying a few times (there are several photos on the internet showing her carrying the same bag.)
> 
> 
> 
> Bettheny was also carrying a gold birkin in that same episode last week when she was with Carole looking at home furnishings. And Carole was carrying an an Evelyne which looked etoupe.




She also has both white and black Jige and wore an all silver CDC in the first episode. 

Some of Sonja's bags look suspicious to me but at Ramona's ladies luncheon there was a croc Kelly on a guest in a shot of Ramona from across the table. It was a dark, golden brown. 

I honestly watch the show for the H sightings!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Leah

MrsOwen3 said:


> She also has both white and black Jige and wore an all silver CDC in the first episode.
> 
> Some of Sonja's bags look suspicious to me but at Ramona's ladies luncheon there was a croc Kelly on a guest in a shot of Ramona from across the table. It was a dark, golden brown.
> 
> I honestly watch the show for the H sightings!



Oh Sonja definitely has one fake black "croc birkin". It's a bad fake that is easy to spot - humungous uneven scales.

I noticed that this season, Bettheny seems to only be carrying H bags, yep spotted that jige too!


----------



## marbella8

Leah said:


> I remember that scene with the therapist, but I thought it was just a regular white birkin which Bettheny has been carrying a few times (there are several photos on the internet showing her carrying the same bag.)
> 
> Bettheny was also carrying a gold birkin in that same episode last week when she was with Carole looking at home furnishings. And Carole was carrying an an Evelyne which looked etoupe.



I noticed the same thing. I have only seen Bethenny with Hermes this season. 
Carole carries the Evelyne so well, it really suits her style.


----------



## purselover888

It's funny how people used to say all the time that Bethenny carried fake Birkins (and in a wide variety of colors too), but now that she is loaded you don't hear that rumor any more.  Well, her new ones definitely look real on TV and I never saw an up close shot of her old Birkins, but who knows...

I agree with Leah...Sonja wears obviously fake H bags.  She seems to think she needs to parade around with Hermes on TV...including a shawl that she stuck in front of the camera lens one episode.


----------



## Leah

purselover888 said:


> It's funny how people used to say all the time that Bethenny carried fake Birkins (and in a wide variety of colors too), but now that she is loaded you don't hear that rumor any more.  Well, her new ones definitely look real on TV and I never saw an up close shot of her old Birkins, but who knows...
> 
> I agree with Leah...Sonja wears obviously fake H bags.  She seems to think she needs to parade around with Hermes on TV...including a shawl that she stuck in front of the camera lens one episode.



I had no idea people thought Bethenny's birkins could be fake. They've all looked real to me. 

As for Sonja, I wonder if she knows her H bags are fake? The croc birkin is a horrible fake - even from afar on TV, you can see it's a knock off. Some of her birkins look suspicious to me as well. And didn't she use a sharpie to fix the discoloration on one of her kellys or birkins?! 



marbella8 said:


> I noticed the same thing. I have only seen Bethenny with Hermes this season.
> Carole carries the Evelyne so well, it really suits her style.



Agree, Carole carries her Evelyne well. Can't imagine her toting either a birkin or kelly. Maybe a big slouchy Lindy 34 or a GP.


----------



## nadineluv

Not a TV show but a movie .... One of my all time favorites... Blue Jasmine


Love how Jasmine totes around her Birkin everywhere!! I just fell in love with her style & Birkin.


----------



## MSO13

nadineluv said:


> Not a TV show but a movie .... One of my all time favorites... Blue Jasmine
> View attachment 3021447
> 
> Love how Jasmine totes around her Birkin everywhere!! I just fell in love with her style & Birkin.




That Birkin was like its own character, the costume designer did such a great job!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

MrsOwen3 said:


> That Birkin was like its own character, the costume designer did such a great job!


I thought that Birkin was a symbol of the life the character once had and was so desperately trying to cling too.  She carried it like it was her life line.  Cate was wonderful in that movie.   

I see alot of similarities in Sonja's life and the character Cate played in Blue Jasmine.  How she desperately holds on to her crumbling townhouse, her birkins (fake or real I can't really tell) and the most pathetic scene so far Sonja blathering drunk repeatedly saying "I used to party with John John and Madonnna".  And Dorinda's response was priceless "John John is dead".  (I don't think Dorinda meant it cruelly, just trying to bring some reality). Sorry for the digression.


----------



## LVk8

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought that Birkin was a symbol of the life the character once had and was so desperately trying to cling too.  She carried it like it was her life line.  Cate was wonderful in that movie.
> 
> I see alot of similarities in Sonja's life and the character Cate played in Blue Jasmine.  How she desperately holds on to her crumbling townhouse, her birkins (fake or real I can't really tell) and the most pathetic scene so far Sonja blathering drunk repeatedly saying "I used to party with John John and Madonnna".  And Dorinda's response was priceless "John John is dead".  (I don't think Dorinda meant it cruelly, just trying to bring some reality). Sorry for the digression.




Agree with all of it!  I loved Blue Jasmine as well.

I'm sure this has been mentioned but there's over a thousand posts in this thread & I don't have time to comb them all but Rory Gilmore's pink ostrich Birkin is always the one that comes first to my mind!

Especially the reactions: Rory is all "sweet, a purse" & Grandma Emily flips out "A Birkin! Richard never bought ME a Birkin!!!!" [emoji33]


----------



## MSO13

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought that Birkin was a symbol of the life the character once had and was so desperately trying to cling too.  She carried it like it was her life line.  Cate was wonderful in that movie.
> 
> I see alot of similarities in Sonja's life and the character Cate played in Blue Jasmine.  How she desperately holds on to her crumbling townhouse, her birkins (fake or real I can't really tell) and the most pathetic scene so far Sonja blathering drunk repeatedly saying "I used to party with John John and Madonnna".  And Dorinda's response was priceless "John John is dead".  (I don't think Dorinda meant it cruelly, just trying to bring some reality). Sorry for the digression.



I don't think it's a digression, yes the costumer designer said that the often repeated items, like the Chanel cardigan and the Birkin were the vestiges of her former life and also commented that in the Upper East Side bags are often used as shields of armor which was how Cate carried it. She said she spent the bulk of her wardrobe money on these designer items because H wouldn't loan one to them. 

While I hope we don't find Sonja sitting on a park bench talking to herself, yes she appears to be spinning a bit but it may also be the character she has to play to stay on the show.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

K-drama The Producers ep 8, Go Ara's character


----------



## meowmeow94

Regina - The Evil Queen in Once Upon a Time carried a BBK... Couldnt make it for the screenshot though. The scene was in episode 1


----------



## Monceau

Lily Tomlin wears a Rocabar poncho on the new Netflix series "Grace and Frankie." The perfect choice for the Vision Quest she takes on the beach- must remember to bring along my Rocabar poncho if I ever embark on a VQ!

I don't watch much TV, but this is a cute show with a great cast, and Jane Fonda looks AMAZING!


----------



## marbella8

Monceau said:


> Lily Tomlin wears a Rocabar poncho on the new Netflix series "Grace and Frankie." The perfect choice for the Vision Quest she takes on the beach- must remember to bring along my Rocabar poncho if I ever embark on a VQ!
> 
> I don't watch much TV, but this is a cute show with a great cast, and Jane Fonda looks AMAZING!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030992



Oh my, I missed that her poncho was an H, because you expect Grace to be the one wearing designers on that show. I just came across that show a couple weeks ago, and watched all the episodes in a few days, which for me, is very rare. I can't wait til it's back, fun and different show!


----------



## marbella8

Leah said:


> I had no idea people thought Bethenny's birkins could be fake. They've all looked real to me.
> 
> As for Sonja, I wonder if she knows her H bags are fake? The croc birkin is a horrible fake - even from afar on TV, you can see it's a knock off. Some of her birkins look suspicious to me as well. And didn't she use a sharpie to fix the discoloration on one of her kellys or birkins?!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, Carole carries her Evelyne well. Can't imagine her toting either a birkin or kelly. Maybe a big slouchy Lindy 34 or a GP.



Yes, I definitely agree Leah, or if a Kelly, a vintage one. She would rock a GP. Funny, because I see so many Evelynes on other moms at my kids' school, and I was somewhat tired of seeing them on everyone around me (mind you I have 4 now myself, lol!, but refuse to wear them to the school, because I don't like wearing what everyone else does), but Carole really just wore it so well that I realized I still love the look and style of the bag. Sorry, back to topic


----------



## ABlovesH

Leah said:


> I remember that scene with the therapist, but I thought it was just a regular white birkin which Bettheny has been carrying a few times (there are several photos on the internet showing her carrying the same bag.)
> 
> 
> 
> Bettheny was also carrying a gold birkin in that same episode last week when she was with Carole looking at home furnishings. And Carole was carrying an an Evelyne which looked etoupe.




It definitely had black edges- I noticed right away since it's my dream bag lol!!

Google images shows her with both regular white Birkins and the one with the black edges...let's see if I can post a pic of it lol!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## ABlovesH

ABlovesH said:


> It definitely had black edges- I noticed right away since it's my dream bag lol!!
> 
> Google images shows her with both regular white Birkins and the one with the black edges...let's see if I can post a pic of it lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034277




No clue how well that image comes across- but on my screen the black edges are very prominent.


----------



## Leah

ABlovesH said:


> No clue how well that image comes across- but on my screen the black edges are very prominent.



It still looks like a regular birkin to me. I believe the color could be Craie.

I honestly can't see the black edges, either on the pic or on the show (I saw that episode with the therapist and didn't see any black piping either.)


----------



## TC1

I saw it too...and with the therapist, looked normal to me..I saw no black edges.


----------



## myism

LovEmAll said:


> I spotted a gorgeous black Kelly in house of cards!  Favorite show and bag!



i think that's a saint laurent sac de jour


----------



## LovEmAll

myism said:


> i think that's a saint laurent sac de jour




She wears the saint Laurent but she also wears a Kelly.  If I remember correctly is when she goes to visit Michael Corrigan in his prison cell.  I can't seem to find a pic of it though :-/.  This article talked about her style this season and mentions her K.  http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7110618


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Can anyone identify the shawl that Sonja Morgan is wearing:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/283093526553637003/

Thanks!


----------



## Rami00

Her Birkin is so shiny that it almost looks like patent... TV show Suits.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Tilda Swinton with Behapi bracelet in BTS of the new movie Trainwreck. She wore it in alot of scenes in the movie.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> Tilda Swinton with Behapi bracelet in BTS of the new movie Trainwreck. She wore it in alot of scenes in the movie.


Love the movie and love Tilda!!! She's so chic


----------



## Kathrin 96

I found so much Hermes in that show that there is no option to catch all of them.

Episode 3 "bye bye Birkin" is funny: get a new (!) pink gator Birkin within 2 weeks.

Haven't finished watching the episode now, so I don't know if they manage it to get the Birkin, but I wanted to post it here before finishing


http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/million-dollar-shoppers/video/season-1/episode-3/bye-bye-birkin


----------



## LaBoisson

Ray Donovan.  Katie Holmes character wore it in the morning and then gave it to Ray with 200k in cash to 'donate' to a lady senator. The senator was more happy about getting the Birkin than the cash, lol!    I think they used a real orange Birkin.


----------



## juliet827

LaBoisson said:


> Ray Donovan.  Katie Holmes character wore it in the morning and then gave it to Ray with 200k in cash to 'donate' to a lady senator. The senator was more happy about getting the Birkin than the cash, lol!    I think they used a real orange Birkin.



I was just going to post this! Just watched it. She kept switching it from arm to arm and I kept thinking she was going to bang it against something. And then she puts it down in the dirt!

And then later the woman says, "Well it is a nice bag." Um, yes.


----------



## juliet827

LaBoisson said:


> Ray Donovan.  Katie Holmes character wore it in the morning and then gave it to Ray with 200k in cash to 'donate' to a lady senator. The senator was more happy about getting the Birkin than the cash, lol!    I think they used a real orange Birkin.



Also so useful for us to know that you can fit $30,000 in cash in a B35 and still close the flap...


----------



## QnBee9

E has a new show called WAGs about Wives and Girlfriends of athletes. In episode 2, one brings her birkin to a hockey game.


----------



## lovemyevelyne

marbella8 said:


> I noticed the same thing. I have only seen Bethenny with Hermes this season.
> Carole carries the Evelyne so well, it really suits her style.



Totally agree! She has worn it to both casual and nicer occasions and always looks perfect!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## QnBee9

Ladies of London Season 2


----------



## hermes_obsessed

Kathrin 96 said:


> I found so much Hermes in that show that there is no option to catch all of them.
> 
> Episode 3 "bye bye Birkin" is funny: get a new (!) pink gator Birkin within 2 weeks.
> 
> Haven't finished watching the episode now, so I don't know if they manage it to get the Birkin, but I wanted to post it here before finishing
> 
> 
> http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/million-dollar-shoppers/video/season-1/episode-3/bye-bye-birkin



About 9 minutes in and I can't get over one of the shoppers using a KDT as a necklace. Applaud the originality but I'm not sure I'm a fan of the execution lol


----------



## sonaale

DH and I are finally binge watching Entourage.  Season 6 Episode 2 is partially shot in the Hermes store....plenty of H eye candy


----------



## Ethengdurst

Million Dollar Listings San Francisco Episode 8


----------



## golconda

Is it okay to say here that the Birkin on Ray Donovan was a fake, or are authenticity issues not addressed in this thread.


----------



## MSO13

golconda said:


> Is it okay to say here that the Birkin on Ray Donovan was a fake, or are authenticity issues not addressed in this thread.




Hmm, not sure. I think it's safe to assume that a lot of TV shows use fake bags so it would make sense that occasionally fakes get posted here. You could ask a mod by reporting a suspicious photo. No harm in asking


----------



## Mindi B

I think there is a general effort here not to post fakes, or to remove those pics when they do crop up.  You could PM mistikat and she'll let you know if any action needs to be taken.


----------



## DA Club

I'm revisiting my younger days and rewatching Gilmore Girls. Imagine my surprise when I saw Logan gift Rory a ostrich Birkin! This might have been posted already ten years ago when the episode first aired but thought I would share it. I didn't even know what Hermes was back then! My how times have changed....


----------



## Love-Vintage

Bevyofpurses said:


> That's right!


Which movie/drama is this scene from?!


----------



## sonaale

DA Club said:


> I'm revisiting my younger days and rewatching Gilmore Girls. Imagine my surprise when I saw Logan gift Rory a ostrich Birkin! This might have been posted already ten years ago when the episode first aired but thought I would share it. I didn't even know what Hermes was back then! My how times have changed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142266
> View attachment 3142267



Thanks for posting! Gilmore Girls used to be my favorite show! I had totally forgotten about this episode.  At the time, I had no idea what Hermes was either! Totally different story now


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> Million Dollar Listings San Francisco Episode 8


Love this show


----------



## sonaale

Girlfriends guide to divorce. Just finished binge watching the first season and the main character, Abby carries a B 35 in a bright red (I think rouge casaque) often.


----------



## lanit

Dd just let me know that an Hermes scarf was used as a tourniquet on the show Castle. It was quoted as a 2k scarf and they found the hit and run driver by checking her social media. The episode was called Tone Deaf and aired 2/8/16! I have to see if I can find the scarf that was used lol!


----------



## Kyokei

Japanese drama series Yakou Kanransha.


----------



## Kyokei

I have noticed Hermes in the following:

Hanzawa Naoki: character in the second arc of this series carries Hermes bags

Strawberry Night: character carries a Birkin

Yakou Kanransha: baby booties are given as a present, Hermes orange boxes are shown, and in one episode there is a character carrying a Birkin

You Who Came From the Stars: one episode, Cheon Song Yi has a Maxibox, Hermes long necklace, and coat

Kill Me, Heal Me: Birkin makes a brief appearance in one episode


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## doves75

Wildlife sighting on TV ..LoL
"The good wife"


----------



## Kyokei

In episode 13 of Angry Mom, there is a mother wearing a Hermes scarf and carrying a Birkin.


----------



## marbella8

In Odd-Mom Out, the sister-in-law carries a gold Bolide, which is very interesting, since she is young, and very snotty, I would've thought they'd put a more-obvious H bag on her to fit the character better.


----------



## jacquies

I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## sbelle

People have posted this tv show before, but a recent episode showed Maura Isles, the character on Rizzoli and Isles, carrying her black birkin


----------



## millivanilli

Austrian / German (ok, let's be honest: Austrian) dramedy "Vorstadtweiber" (I love it SO much), 2 season, episode 2: Hermès porcelaine balcon-du-guadalquivir


----------



## QKay

On HSN last night Diane Gilman was wearing a cashmere shawl.  I couldn't quite identify the design but she stated that it cost $1200, so seems quite likely to have been Hermes.  She looked great.

Also on HSN, host Amy Morrison sometimes wears an Heure H watch.


----------



## Meta

Season finale of Suits Season 6: Jessica Pearson with vintage black Macpherson Bolide (sad that she's leaving the show!)


----------



## TXLVer

weN84 said:


> Season finale of Suits Season 6: Jessica Pearson with vintage black Macpherson Bolide (sad that she's leaving the show!)


----------



## TXLVer

I'm sad she's leaving too.  I just found this show and binge watched it for the past few months and love it!!  I love her style and attitude.  She's a bad ass.  The ending left me in tears and that song they played at the end.  I had to find it on iTunes and download it.  Will miss her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Season finale of Suits Season 6: Jessica Pearson with vintage black Macpherson Bolide (sad that she's leaving the show!)


Oh no i didn't know she was leaving the show! Too bad! She is my favourite female character in that show! Other charaters like Rachel and Donna are doing my head in!


----------



## Meta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh no i didn't know she was leaving the show! Too bad! She is my favourite female character in that show! Other charaters like Rachel and Donna are doing my head in!


She's apparently joining the show, The Catch. (I've not heard of it but it's an ongoing show.)


----------



## TankerToad

Blue Agate Jige on real housewives of Beverly Hills TV program!


----------



## LadyCupid

Here is one from DH while he was watching the NBA recap. He texted me the screenshot and said "It comes in a jacket too!" 

Took me a good few seconds to understand what he was referring to and I cracked up really hard afterwards. Funny the guy spotted this while watching his game. You know when you are addicted to H when even the DH knows the scarf.


----------



## Txoceangirl

yodaling1 said:


> Here is one from DH while he was watching the NBA recap. He texted me the screenshot and said "It comes in a jacket too!"
> 
> Took me a good few seconds to understand what he was referring to and I cracked up really hard afterwards. Funny the guy spotted this while watching his game. You know when you are addicted to H when even the DH knows the scarf.
> View attachment 3727952


WOW!  That jacket is TDF.... Good job, DH!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## ayc

yodaling1 said:


> Here is one from DH while he was watching the NBA recap. He texted me the screenshot and said "It comes in a jacket too!"
> 
> Took me a good few seconds to understand what he was referring to and I cracked up really hard afterwards. Funny the guy spotted this while watching his game. You know when you are addicted to H when even the DH knows the scarf.
> View attachment 3727952


wow!  good eye!!!


----------



## Powder Puff

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh no i didn't know she was leaving the show! Too bad! She is my favourite female character in that show! Other charaters like Rachel and Donna are doing my head in!


lol my thoughts exactly !


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> She's apparently joining the show, The Catch. (I've not heard of it but it's an ongoing show.)


I now saw "The Catch" and she was an FBI agent in it.


----------



## MarvelGirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I now saw "The Catch" and she was an FBI agent in it.



Yes, she was on the Catch! I love her too. She is beautiful and strong and classy and sexy. She's everything. I was so sad to find out that the Catch has been cancelled.  Wonder if she will come back to Suits now?


----------



## werner

MarvelGirl said:


> Yes, she was on the Catch! I love her too. She is beautiful and strong and classy and sexy. She's everything. I was so sad to find out that the Catch has been cancelled.  Wonder if she will come back to Suits now?


Unfortunately, not as a series regular.


----------



## allanrvj

yodaling1 said:


> Here is one from DH while he was watching the NBA recap. He texted me the screenshot and said "It comes in a jacket too!"
> 
> Took me a good few seconds to understand what he was referring to and I cracked up really hard afterwards. Funny the guy spotted this while watching his game. You know when you are addicted to H when even the DH knows the scarf.
> View attachment 3727952



Is that Parures de Samouraïs jacket readily available in stores? I ask coz I watched a clip in Les Ailes about custom orders (Horizons?) and saw this:




Apparently it's not only leather that you can custom order, you can also order something in silk. So I'm thinking maybe that jacket is bespoke. Hmmm... I want a C’est La Fete bomber jacket!


----------



## doves75

While I watch Okja on Neflix , can't help but noticed Hermes boutique Wall Street on the background


----------



## misspink001

In Amazon's new show The Tick, one of the characters had one of the scarves!!


----------



## misspink001




----------



## Cygne18

misspink001 said:


> In Amazon's new show The Tick, one of the characters had one of the scarves!!



This is awesome. HAHA! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lulilu

I was binge watching 3 seasons of Grace & Frankie, I saw Lily Tomlin wearing a blue stripy Hermes poncho (I actually have this same one).  Didn't get a screen shot.


----------



## Meta

From Heart & Greed, a Hong Kong TV drama.

Clic Clac a Pois Maxi Twilly


Under the Waves Mousseline


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I think KAREN carries a birkin on the new episodes of Will And Grace


----------



## seasounds

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I think KAREN carries a birkin on the new episodes of Will And Grace


I agree. Looks like a black B30.


----------



## Meta

Another maxi twilly on Heart & Greed, Astrologie Poie.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Another maxi twilly on Heart & Greed, Astrologie Poie.
> View attachment 3910844


Twins with mine!


----------



## Meta

More H sighthing on Heart & Greed, this time a Kelly Amazone


----------



## Meta

Lindy, Karamba horn necklace, and RTW in Tatersale print on Heart & Greed.


----------



## plastic-fish

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Kyle with a Kelly Dog in 'Unfashionably Late' episode (season 8 episode 6).


----------



## Meta

Last H sightings on Heart & Greed:

Another Under the Waves mousseline


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Osmose long horn necklace


----------



## plastic-fish

Anne Fulenwider, Editor-in-chief at Marie Claire on Project Runway All Stars (season 6, episode 3) with a CDC and a large linked Chain D'Ancre.


----------



## ultraviolence

I was watching HTGAWM and I was pretty sure Annalise wears an Hermes watch, so I had to google.






(.gif found online from previous seasons but she still wears it for S4)

Side: How is Bonnie affording a Birkin and Annalise just totes the Celine?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Not technically a TV show, but one of Jonny Weir's Birkins are on a Google Home commercial starring him and Tara Lipinski. It's both cute and OTT at the same time.


----------



## Monique1004

Korean actress ‘Namju Kim’ in TV series portraying a successful anchor woman. She carries black box B35 and other Hermes accessories including this beautiful soya gloves.


----------



## cdinh87

ultraviolence said:


> I was watching HTGAWM and I was pretty sure Annalise wears an Hermes watch, so I had to google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (.gif found online from previous seasons but she still wears it for S4)
> 
> Side: How is Bonnie affording a Birkin and Annalise just totes the Celine?


I've seen Bonnie carrying a Birkin in several episodes too! Btw, I met Oliver the other night and he's so down to earth! I even got a picture with him (yes I was starstruck lol)


----------



## twinkle2

Monique1004 said:


> Korean actress ‘Namju Kim’ in TV series portraying a successful anchor woman. She carries black box B35 and other Hermes accessories including this beautiful soya gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3970677
> 
> View attachment 3970678


MISTY- A must watch Korean drama. Spotted from Episode 1.


----------



## twinkle2

MISTY Episode 7


----------



## Monique1004

twinkle2 said:


> MISTY Episode 7
> View attachment 3980519
> View attachment 3980520
> View attachment 3980521



I saw those, too. I especially love the red one.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Last H sightings on Heart & Greed:
> 
> Another Under the Waves mousseline
> View attachment 3940159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmose long horn necklace
> View attachment 3940158


It is indeed a rare sighting to spot H products in HK episodes.  Perhaps they are from the actress personal collection ?


----------



## Meta

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is indeed a rare sighting to spot H products in HK episodes.  Perhaps they are from the actress personal collection ?


Probably, perhaps like Kelly Rutherford carrying her own H on Gossip Girl. 

Here's two Birkin sightings on Wars of In Laws II, a TVB show.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Rouge H

I guess these women don’t need access to the inside of their Birkin’s all closed up like that and no clochette/keys.
Interesting


----------



## Monique1004

Rouge H said:


> I guess these women don’t need access to the inside of their Birkin’s all closed up like that and no clochette/keys.
> Interesting



LOL. Good point!


----------



## Meta

@Rouge H @Monique1004  I didn't even notice as I don't own a Birkin so it totally went over my head!  

Here's some H bags on Watch Out Boss, another TVB drama.


----------



## chessmont

I was watching a cheesy Hallmark Channel movie the other day (ok you can laugh now!) and it was a woman who used to have a rich husband in Manhattan who dumped her and she had to go back across the bridge to her family.  She was wearing a CDC in a couple of scenes, and a Dior bag (can't recall the name don't know my Dior)


----------



## Monique1004

chessmont said:


> I was watching a cheesy Hallmark Channel movie the other day (ok you can laugh now!) and it was a woman who used to have a rich husband in Manhattan who dumped her and she had to go back across the bridge to her family.  She was wearing a CDC in a couple of scenes, and a Dior bag (can't recall the name don't know my Dior)



That story's so much like 'Blue Jasmine'


----------



## seasounds

Jeri Hogarth (played by Carrie-Ann Moss), the attorney in Jessica Jones (Netflix) carries a black birkin in season 2.  Sorry, I couldn't find any pictures of it.  It's featured in a few episodes .  It even has it's own little story line.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Is Kyle’s choker Hermès? (RHOBH)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Not a show, but screen shot from a TV commercial for Blue Diamond almonds.


----------



## leuleu

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Not a show, but screen shot from a TV commercial for Blue Diamond almonds.
> 
> View attachment 4027059


You have very good eyes


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

leuleu said:


> Y
> 
> You have very good eyes



I can’t believe I noticed it.


----------



## leuleu

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I can’t believe I noticed it.


Me too.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

QUOTE="Dreaming Big, post: 32182759, member: 557442"]Is Kyle’s choker Hermès? (RHOBH)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4024913

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

It’s Eddie Borgo.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [


----------



## Meta

Threesome

Quadrige t-shirt



Birkin 35


----------



## Fab41

from John Woo’s netflix movie “Manhunt”... noir ghw B35.. a lady assasin’s bag of choice


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Maybe not a star or public person.  Didn’t know where else to post.  Unidentified woman with Birkin at the summit press briefing.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## jehaga

Cheers Season 11 Episode 9: Kelly offers to give Rebecca an Hermes scarf once a week to keep her hands off of Woody.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Don't we all wish we had a Kelly (literally and figuratively) in our lives!


----------



## PJW5813

NCIS season 14 episode 16 congresswoman with birkin


----------



## Meta

Suits Season 8, first episode - JPG Shoulder Birkin carried by Katherine Heigl's character, Samantha Wheeler.


----------



## chicinthecity777

The Affair season 4 episode 5. Looks like a gold Birkin.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CDC bracelet in Priceline commercial.


----------



## saranga

Suits Season 4, Episode 4 - "Leveraged". I spy Tohu Bohu turned into a top!


----------



## saranga

Gorgeous Les Leopards 90 silk scarf, worn by South Korean actress Nam-joo Kim in Episode 12 of "Misty"


----------



## misspink001

Z


----------



## misspink001

White Birkin being carried by Joan Collins character in AHS: Apocalypse.


----------



## plastic-fish

Karen Walker with a Birkin (of course!). Will & Grace, “Staten Island Fairy” episode 11, 2018
The prop department have it locked, made me laugh, Karen would have trouble reaching her flask that we KNOW she has in her bag


----------



## allanrvj

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4196064
> View attachment 4196065
> View attachment 4196066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Walker with a Birkin (of course!). Will & Grace, “Staten Island Fairy” episode 11, 2018
> The prop department have it locked, made me laugh, Karen would have trouble reaching her flask that we KNOW she has in her bag


The new season has started?! I cannot wait to go home and watch


----------



## plastic-fish

allanrvj said:


> The new season has started?! I cannot wait to go home and watch


Not yet, this was from last season, can't believe I missed that Birkin!  Season premiere is October 4th, awaiting the hilarity and the perfectly placed Hermes as well...


----------



## bagnut1

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4196064
> View attachment 4196065
> View attachment 4196066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Walker with a Birkin (of course!). Will & Grace, “Staten Island Fairy” episode 11, 2018
> The prop department have it locked, made me laugh, Karen would have trouble reaching her flask that we KNOW she has in her bag


LOL.  I remember noticing that when it first aired (although I was thinking more about her accessing her pills.  )


----------



## heifer

Theres plenty of Birkin's as well on Netflix's Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt, where Jane Krakowski who plays _*Jacqueline Voorhees *_wears B35's in Gold, Black and White.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## seton

*SPF-18 on Netflix with Molly Ringwald*
Etoupe Kelly


----------



## chicinthecity777

Entourage season 2, episode 14, Vince's publicist Shauna has a white Birkin 35.


----------



## acrowcounted

Anyone watch New Amsterdam? This exchange had me shaking my head...


----------



## HKsai

How to get away with murder.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo filming her new drama “Boyfriend”


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Great B-parade!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Wow, I'm impressed with the amount of H goods on TV, even going back to Cheers !! You guys have eagle eyes.  By the way, how do you get a screenshot of the show ? is it thru Netflix?


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> How to get away with murder.
> View attachment 4220967


You beat me to it lol Love that show...


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> You beat me to it lol Love that show...


I’m obsessed with that show and I was so happy because it’s the first time I spot an H on any of my tv show. I was like I gotta upload this even though I’m in bed lounging and watch it through my iPad.


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> I’m obsessed with that show and I was so happy because it’s the first time I spot an H on any of my tv show. I was like I gotta upload this even though I’m in bed lounging and watch it through my iPad.


Haha I instantly hit rewind to make sure I saw what I saw lol


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> Haha I instantly hit rewind to make sure I saw what I saw lol


Tbh I did the same too!!! Like literally...I always complain about Annalise’s bag collection but Bonnie stepped it up.


----------



## OneMoreDay

acrowcounted said:


> Anyone watch New Amsterdam? This exchange had me shaking my head...
> 
> View attachment 4220238
> View attachment 4220239


Total cringe. I mean, the woman had $10 million hanging over everyone's heads. I much enjoyed Dr. Helen's later scene in the elevator with Dr. Bloom.


Dr. Bloom: "Hey."
Dr. Helen: "Hi."
Dr. Bloom: "Nice bag."
Dr. Helen: "You want it?"
Dr. Bloom: "Rough day?"
Dr. Helen: "Just the ongoing discovery that the world thinks that I'm a fraud."
Dr. Bloom: "Well, I kinda doubt that."
Dr. Helen: "Seems my outside commitments have relieved me of all credibility. And _this_ was a gift, by the way."
Dr. Bloom: "Look, I get that you're upset. But you're amazing. You're an excellent physician and you've raised a ton of money for this place."
Dr. Helen: "Patients don't care about that. Nor should they. They just want a doctor they could trust and right now Dr. Helen isn't worth trusting."
Dr. Bloom: "Then tell them why they should."


Dr. Bloom: "Oh, hey. Can I really have that bag?"


Dr. Helen: *"Piss off."*


----------



## Fairy

OneMoreDay said:


> Total cringe. I mean, the woman had $10 million hanging over everyone's heads. I much enjoyed Dr. Helen's later scene in the elevator with Dr. Bloom.
> View attachment 4225806
> 
> Dr. Bloom: "Hey."
> Dr. Helen: "Hi."
> Dr. Bloom: "Nice bag."
> Dr. Helen: "You want it?"
> Dr. Bloom: "Rough day?"
> Dr. Helen: "Just the ongoing discovery that the world thinks that I'm a fraud."
> Dr. Bloom: "Well, I kinda doubt that."
> Dr. Helen: "Seems my outside commitments have relieved me of all credibility. And _this_ was a gift, by the way."
> Dr. Bloom: "Look, I get that you're upset. But you're amazing. You're an excellent physician and you've raised a ton of money for this place."
> Dr. Helen: "Patients don't care about that. Nor should they. They just want a doctor they could trust and right now Dr. Helen isn't worth trusting."
> Dr. Bloom: "Then tell them why they should."
> View attachment 4225826
> 
> Dr. Bloom: "Oh, hey. Can I really have that bag?"
> View attachment 4225809
> 
> Dr. Helen: *"Piss off."*



I love this scene too [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Total cringe. I mean, the woman had $10 million hanging over everyone's heads. I much enjoyed Dr. Helen's later scene in the elevator with Dr. Bloom.
> View attachment 4225806
> 
> Dr. Bloom: "Hey."
> Dr. Helen: "Hi."
> Dr. Bloom: "Nice bag."
> Dr. Helen: "You want it?"
> Dr. Bloom: "Rough day?"
> Dr. Helen: "Just the ongoing discovery that the world thinks that I'm a fraud."
> Dr. Bloom: "Well, I kinda doubt that."
> Dr. Helen: "Seems my outside commitments have relieved me of all credibility. And _this_ was a gift, by the way."
> Dr. Bloom: "Look, I get that you're upset. But you're amazing. You're an excellent physician and you've raised a ton of money for this place."
> Dr. Helen: "Patients don't care about that. Nor should they. They just want a doctor they could trust and right now Dr. Helen isn't worth trusting."
> Dr. Bloom: "Then tell them why they should."
> View attachment 4225826
> 
> Dr. Bloom: "Oh, hey. Can I really have that bag?"
> View attachment 4225809
> 
> Dr. Helen: *"Piss off."*


Any guesses what color it is? Rouge Grenat?


----------



## saranga

Paperoles 90 silk from spring 2017.
From The Romanoffs Season 1 Episode 1, "The Violet Hour."


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## misspink001

Dies et Hore 90cm

Making a Murder: Season 2 Episode 5

One of the lawyers is wearing it


----------



## misspink001

misspink001 said:


> Dies et Hore 90cm
> 
> Making a Murder: Season 2 Episode 5
> 
> One of the lawyers is wearing it


----------



## Meta

Balcons du guadalquivir tea set on Another Era.


----------



## castiel

Mom season 6 episode 7, in Jill's closet. Spotted at least two birkin bags


----------



## plastic-fish

Old episode of Sex and the City with Carrie wearing an H belt.  I guess if you’re going raid your ex’s closet after falling into a pond, grabbing his Hermes belt is as good as it can get...


----------



## Monique1004

New Korean series, boyfriend. I believe the Kelly is Hye-kyo Song's own.


----------



## misspink001

castiel said:


> Mom season 6 episode 7, in Jill's closet. Spotted at least two birkin bags


I saw this one too.


----------



## golconda

Bodyguard on Netflix.  I may have spotted the character Anne Sampson carrying a black Birkin, but too fast for me to be sure and my husband thought it silly to run it back.


----------



## misspink001

golconda said:


> Bodyguard on Netflix.  I may have spotted the character Anne Sampson carrying a black Birkin, but too fast for me to be sure and my husband thought it silly to run it back.


Do you remember which episode? I think I'm only on episode 2. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

castiel said:


> Mom season 6 episode 7, in Jill's closet. Spotted at least two birkin bags


looks like at least one of the props is fake ! the handle on the blue one in the back looks funny.


----------



## golconda

misspink001 said:


> Do you remember which episode? I think I'm only on episode 2. I'll keep my eyes open.


I think it is episode 3.  She walks into a conference room and takes a seat at the table.  Hard to see bag is detail.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Fab41 said:


> from John Woo’s netflix movie “Manhunt”... noir ghw B35.. a lady assasin’s bag of choice


I’m not surprised it’s a Birkin. A Kelly would take too long to get in and out of. Not an assassin’s first choice


----------



## misspink001

The Kominsky Method


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

We were watching Legally Blond this wknd. During the “Bend and Snap” scene, she wears an Hermès CDC.


----------



## golconda

TV show Dirty John.  I think I saw a black Birkin in Veronica's safe.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## fashionmaven999

Anyone watch Second Act with Jennifer Lopez? She had a pretty Hermés belt and a Hermes bag.  Gorgeous!
If anyone knows the name of the belt, please let me know!


----------



## KittyKat65

We are watching 'Designated Survivor' on Netflix right now and the First Lady was carrying a black B35 in an episode.


----------



## The Cat

I don’t know if it’s been mentioned allready , and can’t remember the name of it , but there’s a series on amazon prime about an lapd homicide detective who’s father is a business man and she joined the police instead of running the company (maybe a law firm ?)
I’ll look it up later when I tun the tv on , but early in first episode she’s seen wearing a h belt


----------



## jelts

Many Hermes bags in Korean Drama Encounter starring the beautiful Song Hye Kyo.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Was watching SATC and carrie is carrying a bleu birkin. Hard to tell which specific color Bleu though.  Season 5, Episode 8, the self review.  The Birkin shows at the end when Carrie and Stanford run into Nina Katz and Heather Graham.


----------



## Metalblond

I'm not able to get it to post online, but I was watching the last episode of the trashy Love After Lockup reality show on Friday night and when Clint is proposing to Tracie there is a stunning Birkin (almost lime green) right behind him- that is pretty much stealing the scene.


----------



## sandbag

Million Dollar Listing LA Jan. 3, 2019 episode had broker Tracey standing in front of a gorgeous emerald green Birkin (35?). She was wearing a matching green top, but the Birkin was so prominently displayed in the background it distracted me from hearing anything she was saying! It was obviously framed in that shot as a co-star. Product placement?
Also on Bravo’s Real Housewives of LA, Kyle Hilton Richards is often seen with one of her Birkins prominently displayed.  I love Bravo. It’s light distraction entertainment with a not so subtle aspirational message.


----------



## jehaga

The Cat said:


> I don’t know if it’s been mentioned allready , and can’t remember the name of it , but there’s a series on amazon prime about an lapd homicide detective who’s father is a business man and she joined the police instead of running the company (maybe a law firm ?)
> I’ll look it up later when I tun the tv on , but early in first episode she’s seen wearing a h belt


Are you thinking of the movie "Mr. Brooks" with Demi Moore? I watched that recently and tried to take a screen shot of her Hermes belt. She plays a detective whose father is a wealthy business man. Kevin Costner plays the bad guy.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4292470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching SATC and carrie is carrying a bleu birkin. Hard to tell which specific color Bleu though.  Season 5, Episode 8, the self review.  The Birkin shows at the end when Carrie and Stanford run into Nina Katz and Heather Graham.


Those were the days of bigger bags.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

chkpfbeliever said:


> Those were the days of bigger bags.


It’s probably a b 35 but looks giant on her petite frame.


----------



## Metalblond

sandbag said:


> Million Dollar Listing LA Jan. 3, 2019 episode had broker Tracey standing in front of a gorgeous emerald green Birkin (35?). She was wearing a matching green top, but the Birkin was so prominently displayed in the background it distracted me from hearing anything she was saying! It was obviously framed in that shot as a co-star. Product placement?
> Also on Bravo’s Real Housewives of LA, Kyle Hilton Richards is often seen with one of her Birkins prominently displayed.  I love Bravo. It’s light distraction entertainment with a not so subtle aspirational message.



Speaking of Bravo, Porsha Williams on the Real Housewives of Atlanta is carrying an AMAZING Birkin this season!!!


----------



## Meta

Spotted on Korean drama, Encounter:
RTW Sous L'egide de Mars dress from Prefall 2018 collection



And Herbag


----------



## HKsai

How to get away with murder....again!


----------



## Metalblond

Metalblond said:


> I'm not able to get it to post online, but I was watching the last episode of the trashy Love After Lockup reality show on Friday night and when Clint is proposing to Tracie there is a stunning Birkin (almost lime green) right behind him- that is pretty much stealing the scene.


----------



## Metalblond

Sorry I bumped this...I was trying to post a picture and it kept coming up upside down.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mary Berry (sp?) wears Hermes scarves on the Great British Baking Show Masterclass.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

SMILF season 2 episode 3...... even if you’ve never seen this show, try to watch this one episode. Almost the entire episode is about Birkins.  It’s hilarious.


----------



## acrowcounted

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> SMILF season 2 episode 3...... even if you’ve never seen this show, try to watch this one episode. Almost the entire episode is about Birkins.  It’s hilarious.


$23,000 for a Black Togo/Epsom B30 (I think?)...no wonder the general public is so off base with Birkin prices. Never saw this show before but watched this episode after reading your post. The Connie Britton/Hermes segments were fun. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## VickyB

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> SMILF season 2 episode 3...... even if you’ve never seen this show, try to watch this one episode. Almost the entire episode is about Birkins.  It’s hilarious.



Ok - I just watched it! Sunglasses and La Mer! Connie Britton is pretty funny! This is the 1st thing I've seen her in where I thought she great. Refreshing  character change for her! Why was the bag 23K???? Makes no sense.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I agree about Connie Britton.  Thought she was great in this.  And the price of the B was way off base.   But I thought her meltdown in the store was so funny.  I wish I knew how to copy that segment and post it here.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

acrowcounted said:


> $23,000 for a Black Togo/Epsom B30 (I think?)...no wonder the general public is so off base with Birkin prices. Never saw this show before but watched this episode after reading your post. The Connie Britton/Hermes segments were fun. Thanks for the tip!


Prices are exaggerated all the time, on articles, etc. They always mention reseller prices...


----------



## Calamity

B99 S6E8


----------



## cerlan

Scandal Season 2 Episode 14
I was watching this on Netflix and had  to rewind a few times before I could capture a pic.


----------



## plastic-fish

Older season of VEEP with a Kelly then a few from tonight’s episode with the H belt.  JLD looks amazing!


----------



## bagnut1

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4404214
> View attachment 4404215
> View attachment 4404216
> View attachment 4404217
> View attachment 4404218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older season of VEEP with a Kelly then a few from tonight’s episode with the H belt.  JLD looks amazing!


I noticed last night that Selina is back to carrying her black Celine Edge bag (although it has always looked like the bag is completely empty).  Still sort of wish I hadn't sold mine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

plastic-fish said:


> View attachment 4404214
> View attachment 4404215
> View attachment 4404216
> View attachment 4404217
> View attachment 4404218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older season of VEEP with a Kelly then a few from tonight’s episode with the H belt.  JLD looks amazing!


The new season is very good so far! I was killing myself laughing at Jonah and the "#notme" movement!


----------



## cerlan

Life in Pieces season 4 episode 2


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bosch season 5 episode 6. Lawyer Honey Chandler has a grey Kelly which also appeared later in the season. She wears it with white beige or other neutral outfits and looks great!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Oldie and a goodie. In Entourage, Vince's publicist Shauna has a white birkin.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Get Shorty season 2 episode 14.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thanks ladies for all your updates!!! I’ve missed this thread.


----------



## Meta

Guardian Angel, HK drama.


----------



## HKsai

Not movie but tv show. Designated survivor.


----------



## cerlan

Scandal season 3 episode 11


----------



## cerlan

Scandal season 3 episode 14


----------



## cerlan

Scandal Season 3 Episode 15
(1) Harrison's friend's bracelet; (2) Quinn has her Constance strap doubled this time.


----------



## Meta

Bletchey Circle promo ad.


----------



## Dupsy

Liz: The Elizabeth Taylor Story on Amazon


----------



## misspink001

The Komimsky Method. On Netflix. 
Equator washed silk in the blue/yellow CW. Looks gorgeous on Jane Seymour, but she just is always gorgeous.


----------



## xiaoxiao

misspink001 said:


> The Komimsky Method. On Netflix.
> Equator washed silk in the blue/yellow CW. Looks gorgeous on Jane Seymour, but she just is always gorgeous.




Ohhhh I love the show!!! Is that the new season?


----------



## misspink001

xiaoxiao said:


> Ohhhh I love the show!!! Is that the new season?


It is. Just out on Netflix within the last few weeks. It’s funny look at get older, something in all of our futures.


----------



## disappeared

Kris Jenner with KP Shiny Gator GHW. Just got mine last week!


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

Can anyone chime in on Succession? Can't tell if Shiv is carrying a B35 black. No obvious shots of it but she seems to be swinging it along when she's in power mode. . .


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVChelseaGirl said:


> Can anyone chime in on Succession? Can't tell if Shiv is carrying a B35 black. No obvious shots of it but she seems to be swinging it along when she's in power mode. . .


Yes she did.


----------



## castiel

MOM, season 7 episode 11, Bonnie with Hermès scarf, it looks good on her !


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Lady Danger in „AJ and the Queen“, season 1.3 „Columbus“


----------



## baggirl1986

HKsai said:


> How to get away with murder....again!


I like her style in this role


----------



## baggirl1986

HKsai said:


> How to get away with murder.
> View attachment 4220967


I think this bag doesn't fit her in this show


----------



## castiel

Mom season 7, episode 15, Jill with her Birkin.


----------



## Kaka_bobo

Not a movie, but the main actress in Korean drama _Crash Landing On You_ wears a Kelly Ado backpack when she travels to Switzerland.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

This is also from the Korean drama, “_Crash Landing On You,” episode 4._


----------



## chicinthecity777

Watching Ugly Betty rerun on Amazon and "evil" editor in chief Wilhelmina Slater had this oldie but goodie on.


----------



## HKsai

Designated survivor


----------



## MAGJES

Marg Helgenberger on “All Rise” wearing Brandebourgs Twilly

When I saw it I said....”I have that Twilly.....”
My husband said....”what’s a Twilly??”


----------



## VesperSparrow

Not a bag but thinking we can all use distraction. Binging Mad Men - Betty Draper wore several scarves in season 2, at least 1 was H but I didn't stop for screen shots. But this scene is season 3 made me stop. Peggy Olsen gets a gift as temptation to go to another firm - that has H as a client.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 The card reads "Elegance and success"


----------



## HKsai

Another one from how to get away with murder.


----------



## victoroliveira

The Good Fight - Season 4, episode 6.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Since we have so much "stay at home" time right now, I am rewatching shows I have not watched in years. Currently, I am watching Revenge. On Season 1, Episode 5, _Guilt _I spotted one of the extras with what looks like to be a Hermes Birkin. It's not a great shot of the handbag, but it would make sense that one of the ladies on a Fundraising Committee in the Hamptons would own one. What a good day to be an extra!


----------



## HKsai

Two from greys anatomy!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Since we have so much "stay at home" time right now, I am rewatching shows I have not watched in years. Currently, I am watching Revenge. On Season 1, Episode 5, _Guilt _I spotted one of the extras with what looks like to be a Hermes Birkin. It's not a great shot of the handbag, but it would make sense that one of the ladies on a Fundraising Committee in the Hamptons would own one. What a good day to be an extra!
> 
> View attachment 4741364



They could've at least stuffed the bag a little...looks completely empty!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## bagnut1

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Since we have so much "stay at home" time right now, I am rewatching shows I have not watched in years. Currently, I am watching Revenge. On Season 1, Episode 5, _Guilt _I spotted one of the extras with what looks like to be a Hermes Birkin. It's not a great shot of the handbag, but it would make sense that one of the ladies on a Fundraising Committee in the Hamptons would own one. What a good day to be an extra!
> 
> View attachment 4741364


OMG I loved that show!  

Sadly the B looks like a deflated balloon.


----------



## randeeh

misspink001 said:


> White Birkin being carried by Joan Collins character in AHS: Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191295


glad someone else caught it


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

BagsNBaguettes said:


> They could've at least stuffed the bag a little...looks completely empty!



May that was before bag inserts were popular? 



bagnut1 said:


> OMG I loved that show!
> 
> Sadly the B looks like a deflated balloon.



I know. It needed a bag insert or something to help out the shape.


----------



## LVinCali

Was watching Bad Banks season finale last night (a German show) and saw a Birkin.  When I paused to take a picture, I realized the girl behind had a Kelly.   Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Hospital Playlist, episode 1.
A birkin in noir spotted.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LVinCali said:


> Was watching Bad Banks season finale last night (a German show) and saw a Birkin.  When I paused to take a picture, I realized the girl behind had a Kelly.   Sorry for the bad pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4742149
> View attachment 4742150


Bad banks is very good!!! But those don't look like real Hermes bags.


----------



## MoyJoy

This morning on Live with Kelly & Ryan in Carson Kressley’s home.


----------



## Cool Gal

From Million Dollar Listing...That Birkin really caught my attention Sorry, if it has been posted before...


----------



## TylerWS97

Sorry if it’s already been posted but Suits Season 2 Ep 13 has Jessica carrying a HEINOUS fake birkin and why do they always have them locked? Maybe I’m overthinking as most people wouldn’t realise for tv but who in their right mind goes about town with their birkin all locked up?!


----------



## TylerWS97

TylerWS97 said:


> Sorry if it’s already been posted but Suits Season 2 Ep 13 has Jessica carrying a HEINOUS fake birkin and why do they always have them locked? Maybe I’m overthinking as most people wouldn’t realise for tv but who in their right mind goes about town with their birkin all locked up?!


Especially when all the other bags in the show are gorgeous and real and understated, that fake patent birkin nearly made me puke.


----------



## TC1

Lots of H on Selling Sunset on Netflix


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Catherine Deneuve has the "Au Bout du Monde" bolide in _The Truth_.


----------



## acrowcounted

An unnamed guest at Kyle Richards’ fundraising party on The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills wore the Constance wallet with Farandole necklace combo!


----------



## bagnut1

J'adoreHermes said:


> Catherine Deneuve has the "Au Bout du Monde" bolide in _The Truth_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784577


Just saw that (and noticed the Bolide too!).  Lovely film.  And she is delightful as always.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> An unnamed guest at Kyle Richards’ fundraising party on The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills wore the Constance wallet with Farandole necklace combo!
> 
> View attachment 4789643


Wow! Good eye! I literally just watched that episode and totally missed it hahahah


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## castiel

Chinese TV drama <Nothing but Thirty>, the girl on the leftmost was carrying a Chanel lucky charm but she felt so embarrassed among Hermes bag sea, so it was hidden from her back. The scene makes Hermes a bit tacky and garish IMHO though, lol


----------



## Lejic

castiel said:


> Chinese TV drama <Nothing but Thirty>, the girl on the leftmost was carrying a Chanel lucky charm but she felt so embarrassed among Hermes bag sea, so it was hidden from her back. The scene makes Hermes a bit tacky and garish IMHO though, lol
> 
> View attachment 4793425


I agree. Looks so unnatural...
Still love the rightmost because I’m a sucker for Hermès blue/greens.


----------



## nicole0612

castiel said:


> Chinese TV drama <Nothing but Thirty>, the girl on the leftmost was carrying a Chanel lucky charm but she felt so embarrassed among Hermes bag sea, so it was hidden from her back. The scene makes Hermes a bit tacky and garish IMHO though, lol
> 
> View attachment 4793425


It looks so campy and I love that! I’ve never actually seen the show, but it looks like a great guilty pleasure. Also, I need to start wearing my scarves like this tucked under a belt ASAP. I had forgotten how cute that style is.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Million Dollar Listing! This house in Paradise Valley AZ was off the charts!!!


----------



## laurenad

Israeli_Flava said:


> Million Dollar Listing! This house in Paradise Valley AZ was off the charts!!!
> 
> View attachment 4809966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809967


Legit just watched this and noticed the pillows as well! The closet was to die for....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

laurenad said:


> Legit just watched this and noticed the pillows as well! The closet was to die for....


Wasn't it!??? OMG!
I was checking for Birkins but didn't see any ... only orange boxes. Bummer hahahahah


----------



## Leo the Lion

Israeli_Flava said:


> Million Dollar Listing! This house in Paradise Valley AZ was off the charts!!!
> 
> View attachment 4809966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809967


So cool! I have that green blouse LOL.


----------



## MAGJES

Flowers of South Africa 90cm Silk Scarf on Lisa Rinna - Beverly Hills Housewives


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Horn earrings on Mornings with Maria Fox News


----------



## castiel

Korean TV drama <Backstreet Rookie>


----------



## heytheredelilah

Does anyone here watch Selling Sunset on Netflix?   Lots of eye candy!  Davina has a Birkin.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I'm only now getting around to watching Orphan Black on Prime.  Saint Louis crystal medor cuff.  I have the same one
 Sorry, it just wouldn’t load the image in portrait


----------



## castiel

<Mom> season 8 episode 2, when Jill saw THE BAG came in.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I just saw the preview on Bravotv.com for the new season of _The Real Housewives of Dallas_, and the number of Hermes bags in this closet is impressive.

"Give me my Birkin, that's my Rose Sakura Birkin"!


----------



## lulilu

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I just saw the preview on Bravotv.com for the new season of _The Real Housewives of Dallas_, and the number of Hermes bags in this closet is impressive.
> 
> "Give me my Birkin, that's my Rose Sakura Birkin"!
> 
> View attachment 4918970



Wow!  So many bags!


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Perja

Reposted from the Wildlife thread!
Not sure this counts as a wildlife sighting, given this beauty appeared in my TV... but it’s a gorgeous light grey.


----------



## audreylita

I just found this thread, don't know how I missed it!  Here's a photo from the MTV show The City, season one, episode two, filmed at Bergdorf Goodman in Manhattan.  The 32 cm bleu de prusse kelly with PHW was on my shoulder, I'd just purchased it September 2008 and this scene was shot right after I bought the bag.  The show was new and had not yet aired and I had to sign a release to have my image in the show.


----------



## castiel

Vicky Cristina Barcelona (2008), a gold kelly.


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Law and order: SVU 
S6, E2
Benson and Stabler bust a Counterfeit Birkin sweatshop 


DUN DUN


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Korean Drama, “More than friends” Ep. 10

It looks like a vintage K?


----------



## momoc

Japanese TV show “Rikokatsu” - a tableware sighting




And a behind the scenes photo from the show’s Instagram account - can also see the H cup is in the background (as they were throughout the show for many episodes). Wondering if the scarf is also H


----------



## JavaJo

Opening scene of K-drama called “Mine” streaming on Netflix… Sister Emma’s Birkin has its own storyline that makes it through to the last episode


----------



## bagnut1

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5125159
> 
> Opening scene of K-drama called “Mine” streaming on Netflix… Sister Emma’s Birkin has its own storyline that makes it through to the last episode


LOL I had not heard of this show but will need to take a look - a nun with a Birkin that has its own storyline sounds tantalizing!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

bagnut1 said:


> LOL I had not heard of this show but will need to take a look - a nun with a Birkin that has its own storyline sounds tantalizing!


That’s exactly what I thought !
 I wonder if this is the same Netflix K- drama that my Greek in-laws are hooked on - and they’re watching it in Australia ! I cannot wait until my MIL is going to ask me about getting her hands on the same bag ! And she is an impatient- but very stylish lady …until then - she can watch the B being a storyline on a tv show ! She always thought I was a little crazy when it comes to H …it will be encouraging for her to realize I’m not the only one !


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Younger, Season 7 Ep. 8


----------



## Otis31

Gossip Girl 2021 Episode 4
Carnets d'equateur tea cup & saucer


----------



## kttREX

MoyJoy said:


> This morning on Live with Kelly & Ryan in Carson Kressley’s home.
> 
> View attachment 4746925
> View attachment 4746926


Does anyone know what color blanket that is? is it just an electric blue avalon blanket?


----------



## songan

*Shin Min-Ah* ( 申敏兒 ) carried the HERMÈS Herbag Zip 31 Retourne Verso Bag (€1,890) in the teaser and stills of the upcoming tvN Korean drama, Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha ( 갯마을 차차차 ), which airs on August 28, 2021.






SOURCES: tvN Drama, @kdrama_fashion and Hermes


----------



## songan

48 year old *Park Joo Mi* ( 박주미 ) flaunts her Hermes Birkin 25 and Hermes Grigri Rodeo Charm in the Korean drama: Love (ft. Marriage and Divorce), Season 2.


SOURCE:  @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

*Park Joo-Mi* ( 박주미 ) wears the Hermes Tina Swimsuit (€380/₩508,908.35) in Love Ft Marriage And Divorce ( 결혼작사 이혼작곡 ), Season 2, Ep 7.


Cr: @hermes, @kdrama_fashion


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## songan

*Park Joo-Mi *wears the Hermes Kelly 32 and the Sangle Cavale 25mm Bag Strap ($920) with her Hermes Kelly 28 in Love (Ft Marriage and Divorce), Season 2, Episode 10.





Cr: hermes.com, @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun-Jin* ( 서현진 ) wears the HERMES HEURE H Watch, 21 x 21mm (₩5,210,000/ $4,518.42 USD/ 19,119.67 MYR/ IDR 65,388,287.77) in the K-drama: You Are My Spring ( 너는 나의 봄 ), Episode 7.


SOURCE: tvN, Hermes


----------



## songan

Shin Min Ah's character in the upcoming Korean drama Hometown Cha Cha Cha ( 갯마을 차차차 ) constantly wears Hermes. This is a still from the trailer, showing her with Hermes earrings and an Hermes Herbag's strap.



songan said:


> *Shin Min-Ah* ( 申敏兒 ) carried the HERMÈS Herbag Zip 31 Retourne Verso Bag (€1,890) in the teaser and stills of the upcoming tvN Korean drama, Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha ( 갯마을 차차차 ), which airs on August 28, 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5162466
> 
> View attachment 5162468
> View attachment 5162467
> 
> SOURCES: tvN Drama, @kdrama_fashion and Hermes


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Ji Hyun (전지현)
The Legend of the Deep Sea episode 15


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* (김지아 / 김상은) carried the *HERMÈS H Passant Clutch *(€2,800/$3270 USD) in Penthouse season 3 episode 10.


----------



## songan

Shin Min-Ah (申敏兒) carries a HERMÈS Della Cavalleria in upcoming tvN Drama, Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha, which broadcasts on August 28, 2021.


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* (김상은) carries a HERMÈS Large Perspective Cavaliere Bag in season 3, episode 11, of the K-drama series Penthouse. The series tends to be overly dramatic and corny, but the characters wear the most premier brands.


----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun-Jin* (서현진) wore HERMÈS Cape Cod Watch, 23 x 23 mm ($3,000 USD) in tvN's You Are My Spring official stills from Episode 16, which were released August 26, 2021.


----------



## songan

*Shin Min-Ah* (申敏兒) carried an HERMÈS Roulis Mini Bag ($7,150 USD) in the August 26, 2021 tvN teaser for Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha. She plays a small-town dentist in this wholesome romance story.


----------



## pureplatinum

songan said:


> View attachment 5165732
> 
> Shin Min Ah's character in the upcoming Korean drama Hometown Cha Cha Cha ( 갯마을 차차차 ) constantly wears Hermes. This is a still from the trailer, showing her with Hermes earrings and an Hermes Herbag's strap.



What’s the model of the Hermes earring that she’s wearing? I’m liking it but I can’t find any info as yet on the specific model. Thanks in advance!


----------



## songan

In episode 1 of Hometown Cha Cha Cha, *Shin Mina* (신민아) wears a red Hermes Herbag. 
She acts as a dentist who moves back to a small town and begins a light-hearted romance.


She continues to wear the Herbag extensively in episode 2.





HERMÈS Herbag Zip 31 Retourne Verso Bag, €1890 (approximately P111,141.04) 

SOURCES: IG: kdrama_fashion, https://www.hermes.com/pt/en/product/herbag-zip-31-retourne-verso-bag-H082268CKAF/, https://www.preview.ph/fashion/


----------



## songan

*Shin Mina* (신민아)'s character, Yoon Hye-Jin, carries a green 1997 Bolide 31 2way bag in Hometown Cha Cha Cha 《갯마을 차차차》, episode 1. She acts as a dentist whose life had gone awry and decides to settle in a little town. Chance encounters lead to romance.


----------



## songan

*Shin Mina* (신민아) takes out her pink Hermes wallet several times in episode 1 & 2 of Hometown Cha Cha Cha 《갯마을 차차차》.


----------



## songan

In episode 2 of Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha 《갯마을 차차차》, *Shin Mina *(신민아) wears a Hermes mini Kelly in gold.


SOURCE: Kdrama_fashion Twitter


----------



## songan

Actress *Tanya Tong* /Tong Yao ( 童瑶) acts as the driven and ambitious Gu Jia in the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》. The setting is Shanghai in the year 2020.
Her character, Gu Jia, eventually acquires a Indigo Blue Ostrich Kelly Sellier 28 with Rose Gold Hardware to fit in with a group of socialites. 
*


*
SOURCE:  小红书, Naver Daum forums, Sina Weibo blog


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## songan

South Korean actress *Shin Mina* (신민아) wore HERMÈS Spring 2021 RTW Collection in the tvN series Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 4. Her character is a dentist who lost her job in the big city and embarks on a life at a little seaside village. She crosses paths with a jack-of-all-trades guy and they start a light romance.



SOURCES:  Shin Min-Ah Facebook fan page, Vogue.com, Kdrama_fashion Twitter


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Kim Hae Sook in Hospital Playlist 2 (슬기로운 의사생활 2) episode 11!!!


----------



## callais

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Kim Hae Sook in Hospital Playlist 2 (슬기로운 의사생활 2) episode 11!!!
> View attachment 5189543


I'm halfway through this episode and was just about to post the same screenshot! Absolutely in love with this drama


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

callais said:


> I'm halfway through this episode and was just about to post the same screenshot! Absolutely in love with this drama


Love this drama so much!!!! Sad that there’s only 1 ep left now…


----------



## songan

In Nothing But Thirty 《三十而已》episode 10, actress Tong Yao (童瑶) acts as the house wife Gu Jia. Gu Jia watches from afar as Mrs. Yu spends quality time with her young son, even placing her Hermes Birkin on the horse stable grounds in order to look him eye-to-eye. Gu Jia's advice improved their mother-son relations so Mrs. Yu tells her husband to offer the fireworks contract to Gu Jia's husband's company.




ID credit: songan
Source: Tudou


----------



## songan

In Nothing But Thirty 《三十而已》episode 10, Jiang Shu-Ying (江疏影) wears Hermes Mors Scarf Ring and a Hermes scarf in her role as a luxury goods saleswoman.





ID Credit: songan
Source: Tudou


----------



## songan

In the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》Tong Yao I童瑶) acts as Gu Jia, a married woman in her thirties in Shanghai. In episode 13, Gu Jia visits her husband's friend Shen Jie's home after Shen Jie falls into legal trouble when two of his workers are fatally wounded. Shen Jie's wife has a Hermes Birkin on the small table behind her.


Source: tudou
ID credit: songan


----------



## songan

^ This screenshot goes with the post above.


----------



## songan

In episode 14 of Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》, Jiang Shuying's character Wang Manni (王漫妮) accepts an orange Hermes shipment from a playboy wanting to keep her as his side affair. Meanwhiles, Tong Yao's character Gu Jia (顾佳) becomes friends with socialites. Mrs. Yu wears a red Hermes Constance on her lap. Mrs. Wang carries a blue Hermes Birkin. Another socialite sits with her green Hermes Herbag. 
# 童瑶 # 江疏影 # 爱马仕

SOURCE: tudou video
ID Credit: songan


----------



## songan

In Penthouse Season 3 Episode 4, Korean actress *Lee Ji-Ah* (김상은) accessorized with Hermes jewelry, specifically Clic Anneau bracelets and an Hermes Mini Pop H pendant.


----------



## songan

*Kim Ji-Soo* (김지수) acts as Nam Jiseon, a Locanda hotel chain executive and head of the PTA at the international school, in tVN's High Class 《하이클래스》. For episode 1, Nam Jiseon carried an HERMÈS Birkin in the purple color Iris.


----------



## songan

Here's a black Hermes Herbag sighting on episode 15 of Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》 :


Source: Youtube
ID Credit: songan


----------



## stripesfreckles

Glad to know that I’m not the only one watch TV/movies and do “spot the bag”


----------



## songan

There were multiple Hermes sightings in the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》episode 16.





Source: Youtube
ID credit: songan


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## songan

In the Chinese drama, Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》Jiang Shuying (江疏影) plays a senior salesperson Wang Manni (王漫妮) at Mishil. Several VIP guests wore Hermes Birkins and Hermes scarves at the in-store fashion runway event for Mishil's clients in episode 19.


----------



## Meta

songan said:


> *Lee Ji-Ah* (김상은) carries a HERMÈS Large Perspective Cavaliere Bag in season 3, episode 11, of the K-drama series Penthouse. The series tends to be overly dramatic and corny, but the characters wear the most premier brands.
> View attachment 5174651



I find it suspicious that a bag that hasn't officially launched in stores have made its way into a TV show.   




songan said:


> Here's a *black Hermes Herbag* sighting on episode 15 of Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》 :
> View attachment 5194141
> 
> Source: Youtube
> ID Credit: songan


That's a Kelly, not an Herbag?


----------



## songan

Korean actress Song Hye Kyo (송혜교) acts as Kang Mo Yeon, a cardiothoracic specialist physician, in the drama Descendants of the Sun 《태양의 후예》. Dr. Kang owns a white Hermes Kelly 28.


----------



## songan

Meta said:


> I find it suspicious that a bag that hasn't officially launched in stores have made its way into a TV show.
> That's a Kelly, not an Herbag?



Thanks for catching that mistake. It turns out that I accidentally posted the wrong image in post #1542. 
(I posted the Kelly screenshot instead of the Herbag screenshot). 

This is the correct image with black Herbag (black leather upper with green canvas lower):



As for the first part of your comment...
TV production companies sometimes contact designers/fashion houses and gain access to new items yet to be released. Companies like the visibility and they gain ample product placement. This is a similar PR strategy as gifting new season items to celebrities and brand ambassadors.


----------



## songan

Actor Lee Minho (이민호) wore an Hermes Men's Collection coat in episode 20 of the Korean drama Heirs.


----------



## songan

Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) acts as the starlet Cheon Song Yi in the popular drama My Love Who Came From The Stars*《*별에서 온 그대》. Cheon Song Yi's mother, Mi Yeon, is played by actress Na Young Hee (나영희). All screenshots are from episode 7.

Mi Yeon holds a Hemes Birkin in the same episode where Cheon Song Yi wears an Hermes F/W 2013-2014 Ready-to-Wear coat. Cheon Song Yi's pants, sweater and twilly headband are all also from Hermes.


----------



## songan

In My Love From The Stars, actress Gianna Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) is the funny starlet Cheon Song Yi. 
In episode 6, Cheon Song Yi’s ensemble is from the Hermes 2013 F/W Collection including the black hemmed white blouse, outer jacket, black leather belt, and noir Jige clutch with orange twilly.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

songan said:


> In My Love From The Stars, actress Gianna Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) is the funny starlet Cheon Song Yi.
> In episode 6, Cheon Song Yi’s ensemble is from the Hermes 2013 F/W Collection including the black hemmed white blouse, outer jacket, black leather belt, and noir Jige clutch with orange twilly.
> 
> View attachment 5201249
> View attachment 5201250
> View attachment 5201251
> 
> View attachment 5201252
> 
> View attachment 5201258


They must have a HUGE wardrobe budget on these series!
I'm in love with the long black leather skirt by the way


----------



## songan

English actress Cush Jumbo carried a Hermes Birkin 30 when she played attorney Lucca Quinn in the legal drama The Good Fight season 4 episode 6 “The Gang Offends Everyone.”


----------



## songan

Denise Richards wore a Rose Jaipur Birkin 30 in an episode of the soap opera The Bold and the Beautiful, which aired June 2021.


SOURCE/ID CREDIT: https://www.shopyourtv.com/bold-and-the-beautiful-june-2021-shaunas-pink-handbag/


----------



## WhiteBus

Sky Arts is currently showing 'Discovering Grace Kelly'
a must for anyone who owns, or is trying to own, the bag that was chosen for them sixty-five years ago by Grace Kelly when she went to Hermes, Paris, to choose accesories for the film 'To catch a thief'


----------



## Egel

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> They must have a HUGE wardrobe budget on these series!
> I'm in love with the long black leather skirt by the way


In Korea there are warehouses full of clothing. If you are a stylist you can borrow the clothes. That is also why it is prefered for actors and actresses to have a certain size and you can also spot a lot of the same outfits in different shows. On youtube you can find a couple of documentaries on it.


----------



## lulilu

Egel said:


> In Korea there are warehouses full of clothing. If you are a stylist you can borrow the clothes. That is also why it is prefered for actors and actresses to have a certain size and you can also spot a lot of the same outfits in different shows. On youtube you can find a couple of documentaries on it.


That is so cool -- saves stylists so much time and production so much money.


----------



## songan

Shin MinA (신민아) wore a HERMÈS Bolide Mini Evercolor Rose Texas (€4,240) in Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 8. Shin Min-Ah acts as Yoon Hyejin, a big-city dentist who opens up a practice in a close-knit seaside village, home to a charming jack-of-all-trades who is her polar opposite in every way.


----------



## songan

According to Kdrama_Fashion, South Korean actress Shin MinA (신민아) was spotted using a HERMÈS 2002 Wallet, Rose Été ($3,750 USD) in Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 12.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## castiel

Japanese TV drama - Shiroi kyotô (2003), kelly 32/35 sellier in box


----------



## songan

Actress Tong Yao (童瑶) acts as stay-at-home mom Gu Jia in the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty.. In episode 8, she sells her Hermes items to afford riding lessons and private school for her son.


----------



## songan

Yang Yi Tong (杨壹童) acts as Mrs. Yu, a young housewife and stepmother, in Nothing But Thirty*《* 三十而已 》, episode 8. Mrs. Yu chose to wear an Hermes Constance bag to the stables that day to spend time with her curmudgeonly stepson who hated her for replacing his mother.


SOURCE: Youtube.com
ID CREDIT: songan


----------



## songan

Mrs. Yu's stepson ordered his horse to scare his unwanted stepmom in episode 9 of Nothing But Thirty*《* 三十而已 》. 
Mrs. Yu carried a red Hermes Birkin that day.


----------



## songan

Mrs. Wang, played by Chinese actress Yang Yuting (杨雨婷), carried a blue-green colored Hermes Birkin 30 and wore an Hermes scarf. She discusses using her connections to let Gu Jia's son enter an elite private school. These screenshots are from Nothing But Thirty episode 14.






SOURCE: Tudou


----------



## songan

Actress Tian Rui (田瑞) who acts as Mrs. Ma wore an floor length Hermes wrap dress in Nothing But Thirty episode 16.



SOURCE: Youtube
ID Credit: songan


----------



## songan

An Hermes Birkin was worn by actress Lexa Doig who plays the character Deann Anderson in The Arrangement (S02E10). The Arrangement is about the dark side of Hollywood.


SOURCE: seenonceleb.com


----------



## bagshopr

songan said:


> Actress Tong Yao (童瑶) acts as stay-at-home mom Gu Jia in the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty.. In episode 8, she sells her Hermes items to afford riding lessons and private school for her son.


All of these screenshots are beautiful, thank you for the glimpse of this interesting show.


----------



## castiel

Japanese TV drama - Shiroi kyotô (2003), kelly 35 sellier in box


----------



## songan

Lily Collins acts as Emily Cooper in Emily in Paris. She often wears white Hermes Oran Sandals in season 2.



SOURCE: www.shopyourtv.com


----------



## castiel

*<You> *
season 3 episode 3


----------



## songan

Ko Hyun-Jung (고현정) carried a HERMÈS Kelly Retourne 32 in JTBC's Reflection Of You 《너를 닮은 사람》 episode 6.


----------



## songan

Song Hye Kyo (송혜교) will act in the romance drama Now We Are Breaking Up 《지금, 헤어지는 중입니다 》 which will be released at the end of the year. Based on the trailer spoilers, her character has an affinity for Hermes.


----------



## songan

Actor Jo In-Sung (조인성) acted as a disturbed novelist Jang Jae-Yeo in It's Okay That's Love*《*괜찮아, 사랑이야》.
In episode 8, he carried a bag from Hermes Homme to their hotel room.



SOURCE: www.koreandramafashion.com/okay-thats-love-episode-8-fashion-review


----------



## songan

Actress Shin Min-ah (신민아) wore a Hermes Della Cavalleria mini shoulder bag in Hometown Cha Cha Cha 《갯마을 차차차》 episode 4.
Her character is a dentist who moves to a small, seaside town and begins a romance.




ID Credit: songan
Image Sources: tvn, netflix, entertain.naver.com/read?oid=108&aid=0002986203


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## songan

Miscellaneous Hermes screenshots from first 1/2 of Nothing But Thirty【三十而已】


Hermes Bolide 27


Hermes Himalayan Birkin 25 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hermes Kelly 32 next to Chanel "Lucky Charms" flapbag


Gu Jia awkwardly hid her Chanel in the face of the many, mighty Hermes bags.


Various Hermes Birkin bags


Gu Jia acquires a Hermes Ostrich Kelly 28 to fit into the socialite group.

SOURCE:








						Hermès手袋拍賣價再破世界紀錄：10款天價Hermès公開 Kelly、Birkin都不及Top 1！｜SundayMore
					

天價Hermès一直是高貴奢華的象徵，即使手袋熱賣款售價數十萬，依然長期斷貨，實在是一袋難求！正所謂「沒有最高，只有更高」，Hermès手袋最近再破世界紀錄，不過價格又何止於此，今天就來看看那些傳說中的天價Hermès手袋，排名靠前的幾款手袋售價簡直能媲美香港樓價！而正正是Hermès的高貴象徵，也曾讓內地大熱劇《三十而已》的女主因背Chanel而非Hermès出席上流太太圈聚會，被鄙視最後大合照時被眾人裁走。




					www.sundaymore.com


----------



## songan

songan said:


> Korean actress Song Hye Kyo (송혜교) acts as Kang Mo Yeon, a cardiothoracic specialist physician, in the drama Descendants of the Sun 《태양의 후예》. Dr. Kang owns a Hermes Craie Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 5199508


----------



## Sourisbrune

songan said:


> Denise Richards wore a Rose Jaipur Birkin 30 in an episode of the soap opera The Bold and the Beautiful, which aired June 2021.
> View attachment 5203250
> 
> SOURCE/ID CREDIT: https://www.shopyourtv.com/bold-and-the-beautiful-june-2021-shaunas-pink-handbag/


She carried a white Birkin on a show this week. All the female characters carry Hermès when filmed with a handbag. I think they‘re using their personal bags and clothing post Covid. I’ve seen a lot of Hermès, Chanel and other brand rtw.


----------



## pink_marmalade

The male lead confronts the female lead in the elevator in episode 4 of the K-drama Now, We Are Breaking Up. The female lead played by Song Hye Kyo is carrying a Hermes Kelly 28 Amazone Barienia Toile with Horse Print.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Both characters are in the fashion industry in Korea. There's Hermes sightings every episode!


----------



## pink_marmalade

In episode 2 of Now, We Are Breaking Up, the male lead checks the Instagram photos of a celebrity he knows. He's hoping she can attend last minute, thus rescuing the late cancellation of another Instagram celebrity in the female leads' company (Sono) anniversary show. The Instagram photos include one where the celebrity is carrying a Hermes Pouchette.


----------



## pink_marmalade

In episode 1 of Now, We Are Breaking Up, the spoiled character Hwang Chi-Sook catches her ex-boy toy in bed with another model. She's wearing an Hermes Twilly and possibly an Hermes Toolbox. Song Hye-Kyo's character, Ha Young-Eun, tries to restrain her.


----------



## pink_marmalade

In episode 2 of Now, We Are Breaking Up, the extras are both wearing Hermes bags and twillies to give the cafe an air of luxury.
The male lead, played by Jang Ki Yong, is in the background having coffee with his mother who wants him to start a family.


----------



## pink_marmalade

Actress Song Hye Kyo plays fashion designer Ha Young Eun in Now, We Are Breaking Up. In episode 5, she carries a Hermes Gold Kelly 28 to visit the cemetery.


----------



## castiel

desperate housewives episode 1 in season 1 (2004), Gaby with her noir Birkin PWH


----------



## deltalady

Lots of Hermes sightings in the Netflix series Inventing Anna


----------



## Meta

Inventing Anna on Netflix


----------



## fendigal

"Inventing Anna" again:  It must be nice to have more than 1 Birkin lying around.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Do Youtube videos count? Saw K-pop stars Kai and Karina film something for Hyundai that starred this scarf; the pattern looks so familiar but I can't remember the name!



Link:


----------



## loh

Just started wathcing Maya Rudolph's new show "Loot" on Apple TV.


----------



## Helventara

loh said:


> Just started wathcing Maya Rudolph's new show "Loot" on Apple TV.
> 
> View attachment 5598666
> View attachment 5598665


Thanks!  Just watched the first episode and it’s delicious!  Btw, do you think the blue B is a 35?  Or 30?


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## allanrvj

loh said:


> Just started wathcing Maya Rudolph's new show "Loot" on Apple TV.
> 
> View attachment 5598666
> View attachment 5598665


love this show. I'm glad it's renewed for 2nd season.


----------



## loh

Helventara said:


> Thanks!  Just watched the first episode and it’s delicious!  Btw, do you think the blue B is a 35?  Or 30?



I love the show too - it's hilarious!  When I was watching I initially thought it was a 30, but she is tall and looking back I think it's probably at 35.  Could be wrong.  I'm trying to place the blue color.  Blue jean?  I think there is contrast stitching.




allanrvj said:


> love this show. I'm glad it's renewed for 2nd season.



Oh good!  I watched 6 episodes last night and had to remember to pace myself.


----------



## amdmarques

Tv show Industry, season 2.
A 24/24, not sure size. Looking good


----------



## allanrvj

Tokyo Vice


----------



## deltalady

From the HBO show Industry


----------



## mavsmommie

Love in Contract (Korean drama episodes 1-2) had Birkins galore, a HAC, and a mini kelly.


----------



## mavsmommie

May It Please The Court (Korean drama episode 1). Birkin, Kelly, and Bearn compact wallet. 

Really surprised at all the H I’m seeing in K-dramas lately!


----------



## castiel

Korean TV drama <The Golden Spoon>


----------



## TC1

RHOBH reunion was on last night. Garcelle had previously purchased a 35 Jaune D'Or B from the reseller Decades. Andy Cohen asked Sutton Stracke if that was a "good price for a Birkin" it was 13K. Kyle Richards said she thought it was a good price, Sutton said "I told her we could just go to Paris and get her one there" Sutton is all over Michael Coste's IG so..being a celeb client seems to have a lot of perks!


----------



## carrie8

I am watching Dubai Bling. Lots of Birkins


----------



## jellyv

Not exactly in real life, but the last episode of HBO's White Lotus has Daphne carrying a gold Evelyne GM, great costuming choice. She mostly kept the bag away from camera but here you get a peek:


----------



## haute okole

loh said:


> I love the show too - it's hilarious!  When I was watching I initially thought it was a 30, but she is tall and looking back I think it's probably at 35.  Could be wrong.  I'm trying to place the blue color.  Blue jean?  I think there is contrast stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good!  I watched 6 episodes last night and had to remember to pace myself.


The Blue Birkin looks like a Bleu France.  However, mine does not have contrast stitching and I have not seen the show.  I am just guessing based on the picture on this thread.


----------



## fabdiva

allanrvj said:


> love this show. I'm glad it's renewed for 2nd season.


OK, I need to check it out.  I meant to watch it after I finished Ted Lasso, but got caught up in another show.


----------



## Coco2606

Saw on the Netflixe's serie Wednesday, first épisode.Which scarf is it ? Chasse en Afrique maybe ?


----------



## allanrvj

White Lotus season 2


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for *TV shows *and H only.

For *movies* and Hermes: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/movies-with-hermes-bags.9179/page-42


----------



## Coco2606

Coco2606 said:


> Saw on the Netflixe's serie Wednesday, first épisode.Which scarf is it ? Chasse en Afrique maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660296





Or "Chasses exotiques" ? Mystère mystère


----------



## cali_to_ny

jellyv said:


> Not exactly in real life, but the last episode of HBO's White Lotus has Daphne carrying a gold Evelyne GM, great costuming choice. She mostly kept the bag away from camera but here you get a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656746


I love Daphne's wardrobe and bags - a few LV OnTheGo's as well including the raffia one on the beach


----------



## sassygee

Coco2606 said:


> View attachment 5662167
> 
> Or "Chasses exotiques" ? Mystère mystère


This care is called Chasses Exotiques by Philippe Ledoux from the 1980s. This is one of my favorite scarfs. It reminds me of game drives in Kenya, Tanzania, and S. Africa.


----------



## Coco2606

sassygee said:


> This care is called Chasses Exotiques by Philippe Ledoux from the 1980s. This is one of my favorite scarfs. It reminds me of game drives in Kenya, Tanzania, and S. Africa.


Thanks a lot @sassygee .


----------



## castiel

The White Lotus Season 2
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## Hermes Zen

I'm watching new Food Network series 'Chef Dynasty: House of Fang - Old School, New Food' right now. Chef Kathy Fang is wearing a H belt and I saw Mosaique au 24 platinum plate so far.  Sorry no photos to share.


----------



## cheshirekitten

I spy a few Birkins and Kellys in episode 4 of the new KDrama The Glory!


----------

